# Won't use bodhi again worst Hermies in 10 Bodhi



## Jay7t5 (Dec 21, 2017)

So after reading up on all the hype about bodhi strains i decided to Give a couple of strains a go myself sunshine daydream And blueberry hashplant, I germinated 5 bbhp and 7ssdd I had 3 blueberry hashplant females and 2 females from the sunshine daydream which is pretty piss poor if you ask me but that's not anyone's fault, I harvested the blueberry hashplant had 2 phenos kept my favourite but the sunshine daydream i had 2 different phenos harvested 1 last week to find it covered in seeds I've had around 50 so far and I only smoked a quarter or so, I thought ok maybe it's a 1 off I'll try the other pheno and it's on week 4 and I inspected the buds this time and Just found a load more seed pods on it.so out of £80 worth of seed's I ended up with 2 females both Hermies and I will say this which I know won't be popular, dinafem and Humboldt do better strains at the fraction of the price,sunny d smell's ok but it didn't wow me what so ever and the other people who smoked it with me said the same it's Just ok. I have a feeling that because sunny d got popular and bodhi run out i think some rush job was done to get seed's back in stock Cause my sunny d looks More like the green crack i grew with Humboldts tamping folk's, I've Gone over to UGORG now screw bodhi strains


----------



## Serva (Dec 21, 2017)

I grown out 13 seeds of Sunshine Daydream! No hermie!
Grown out half pack of purple sunshine, and got alot of hermies. Realizing that even the slightes overfeeding will stress them. I just tooked 3 cut of one of these hermies, and flowering them atm a 2nd time, can tell you for sure in 2weeks, if it was a problem due to my feeding. No problems with the half pack of Chem D x SSDD, rest of the pack is flowering now too.

But to be honest, I have NEVER smoked anything that was fitting my needs better, than the sunshine daydream cuts (the appalachia leaning is my most favourite), my most potent and frostiest strain (my wife called em snow balls!). The shorter phenos (more bubbakush leaning) had not such a nice taste, but the greatest pain reduction!

And when bodhi isn‘t doing anything, than it is betraying people (my opinion)! Seeds never got replaced / reworked, he stored the once he maked in the freezer. He has so much to work on, soo many new strains, absolutly no need to fake a strain... where are the goji fakes than?! It‘s more popular and less avaible! The Appalachia male he used in soo many crosses, if there was a hermie problem, I think we would have realize earlier!


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 21, 2017)

First I have heard of SSD hemi. How is your growing environment?


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 21, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> First I have heard of SSD hemi. How is your growing environment?


Maybe things are not being given the attention they need. Pretty hard to get all the way to harvest without realising that your plants are completely pollinated and seed ridden.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 21, 2017)

tip top toker said:


> Maybe things are not being given the attention they need. Pretty hard to get all the way to harvest without realising that your plants are completely pollinated and seed ridden.


I hate blaming the grower automatically but 1000% this.

How does one get to harvest and not know their shit has been pollinated?

I have nothing but good experience from my Sunshine Daydream cross.


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm just finishing up a whole pack of SSDD. Out of 7 females, six were duds in the smell department except one which is clearly the "blueberry muffin" pheno and smells great. I'm running that one again now. The others had a weak burned rubber nose with a bit of lemon but primarily this nutty smell that was just like Mothers Milk (also a dud in the smell department.) I also found a couple blown nuts at the bottom of my Mothers Milk while trimming which was a first for me.

So far I'm liking Snow Lotus better than Appalacia, Goji OG and Natural Mystic have had some amazing smells. I'm stillig holding out high hopes for Prayer Tower Sativa, Dream Beaver, Strawberry Mountain, Silver Mountain, and ASS. Next up for me is a wookie cross, Granola Funk. I was thinking BBHP was going to be my first 88G13HP cross but now I'm not so sure.

Before you chalk it up to grower skill, consider the possibility of taste. Most people just love to eat olives but I think they are nasty and the very strong flavor overwhelms everything else.

I do take issue with the price complaints. All of the Bodhi available from seed banks is $50 or $35 for an 11/12 pack because Bodhi has either 3-2 or 2-1 deals at all times. I don't think Dinafem is that cheap.

From what I understand, HSO is European bulk seed, the Cannabis equivalent of truck booze, and has nothing to do with Humboldt or California. Therefore, not in the same league as Bodhi who chucks some of California's finest.


----------



## see4 (Dec 21, 2017)

I've run Ancient OG several times, dropped 5 at a time, all popped, 3 fem 2 men on my last run. Some of the best strains I've grown. not a single hermie. beautiful looking plants too. Though I've never run SSDD, so I can't speak to that, but my experience with Bodhi seeds has been great.


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 21, 2017)

see4 said:


> I've run Ancient OG several times, dropped 5 at a time, all popped, 3 fem 2 men on my last run. Some of the best strains I've grown. not a single hermie. beautiful looking plants too. Though I've never run SSDD, so I can't speak to that, but my experience with Bodhi seeds has been great.


@Amos Otis said Ancient OG was a dud.


Diff'rent Strokes to rule the world...


----------



## see4 (Dec 21, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> @Amos Otis said Ancient OG was a dud.
> 
> 
> Diff'rent Strokes to rule the world...


Bummer. It sucks when you get duds. I've had a couple of them in the past, Barney's Farm are duds for me, I refuse to buy any of those seeds. But others have luck with them.

Yea, Ancient was good for me on first try, I bought several more packs and have been lucky each time. I'm on my last pack.. if I pull a good male, I might chuck some pollen.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 21, 2017)

I haven’t had a problem with Bodhi regarding hermaphrodits have had a lot of males but no hermies and I’ve run ssdd three separate times. 

I do remember from one of the thousands of pages on Bodhi gear that a gentleman had his system really dialed in and had problems with Bodhi And hermies. He realized that the Bodhi gear took off in his setup and they became root bound far earlier then anything he had in his garden before. His recommendation for anyone having similar problems was to go up on their pot size said if you normally finish in a 3 or 5 gallon you’d need to up that to 5 or 7 gallon pot. Hope it helps.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 21, 2017)

first hermie reports on sunshine daydream I've came across. seems with the range of phenos you can either find one you prefer over almost anything else or you find phenos that tend to bore you. I've been smoking quite a bit of sunshine daydream oil as of lately and personally it's one of my favorites as far as the effects go. I also used to have strains hermie on me all the time, strains I saw other growers on the forums having wild success with. It was my room.


----------



## greg nr (Dec 21, 2017)

Yeah, I've run bodhi strains including ssdd and haven't had so much as a nanner.

Maybe you missed a male?

Note that percentages of m/f have little to do with the breeder or strain. It's mostly just dumb luck. I've heard of cases where people get all males or all females in a pack of 12. It just means the odds lined up for that pack.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> @Amos Otis said Ancient OG was a dud.
> 
> .


I don't think I said dud, but I was disappointed. Eleven weeks of bloom for a lot of buds of adequate, but nothing special. I'd held those beans for a long time.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't think I said dud, but I was disappointed. Eleven weeks of bloom for a lot of buds of adequate, but nothing special. I'd held those beans for a long time.


And it could have been luck of the pheno draw too unless you ran a few.

Sure O&R is right about individual tastes but the point remains that a grower who is an active participant in their garden wouldn't have buds full of beans and not know it was going to be that way weeks before harvest. That should never be a surprise.

Bodhi is one of the few breeders worth supporting. There is a reason he had the longest wait times at the Emerald Cup. Dinafem? FOH.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 21, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> From what I understand, HSO is European bulk seed, the Cannabis equivalent of truck booze, and has nothing to do with Humboldt or California. Therefore, not in the same league as Bodhi who chucks some of California's finest.


I thought the same at first but I've have heard from several people that HSO has some good stuff. They did some collabs with Kief Sweat and Geist that sounded interesting and I actually bought a couple off green point seeds for a super low price.. I dont think they are in the same league as the crap euro bulk seed companies like word of seeds, etc.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 21, 2017)

I havent found a keeper in anything I tried with the snow lotus male, but I keep being hopeful. Goji, Joystick, Snow Wookie, Jabba's stash, Lotus Larry...all made nice pretty buds, but lacked in the nose and none had that OG gas profile I was hoping for. Goji had some good phenos that did good outdoor but not enough to settle on as a keeper. 
SSDD also did not impress me very much, literally no smell on the ones I ran. The Snow Wookie had the best terps and flavor so I plan on trying a few crosses with the wookie male.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 21, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I havent found a keeper in anything I tried with the snow lotus male, but I keep being hopeful. Goji, Joystick, Snow Wookie, Jabba's stash, Lotus Larry...all made nice pretty buds, but lacked in the nose and none had that OG gas profile I was hoping for. Goji had some good phenos that did good outdoor but not enough to settle on as a keeper.
> SSDD also did not impress me very much, literally no smell on the ones I ran. The Snow Wookie had the best terps and flavor so I plan on trying a few crosses with the wookie male.


please try space cake if given the chance...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 21, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I thought the same at first but I've have heard from several people that HSO has some good stuff. They did some collabs with Kief Sweat and Geist that sounded interesting and I actually bought a couple off green point seeds for a super low price.. I dont think they are in the same league as the crap euro bulk seed companies like word of seeds, etc.


HSO has their seeds made by bulk suppliers in Spain, even if you buy them in the states.


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 21, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> So after reading up on all the hype about bodhi strains i decided to Give a couple of strains a go myself sunshine daydream And blueberry hashplant, I germinated 5 bbhp and 7ssdd I had 3 blueberry hashplant females and 2 females from the sunshine daydream which is pretty piss poor if you ask me but that's not anyone's fault, I harvested the blueberry hashplant had 2 phenos kept my favourite but the sunshine daydream i had 2 different phenos harvested 1 last week to find it covered in seeds I've had around 50 so far and I only smoked a quarter or so, I thought ok maybe it's a 1 off I'll try the other pheno and it's on week 4 and I inspected the buds this time and Just found a load more seed pods on it.so out of £80 worth of seed's I ended up with 2 females both Hermies and I will say this which I know won't be popular, dinafem and Humboldt do better strains at the fraction of the price,sunny d smell's ok but it didn't wow me what so ever and the other people who smoked it with me said the same it's Just ok. I have a feeling that because sunny d got popular and bodhi run out i think some rush job was done to get seed's back in stock Cause my sunny d looks More like the green crack i grew with Humboldts tamping folk's, I've Gone over to UGORG now screw bodhi strains


 sorry to hear the bad news, I've never grown bodhi's strains so I cannot comment on that, but Ugorg definitely has that funky/skunkyness in their genetics. The breeder is very active on uk420 I recently got my hands on 20 seeds of their Premier sweet and Ugorg #1, the killerskunk I grew about 3 years ago and had to give it away because my house was noticeable skunk from the outside. I've got a better set if carbon filters so I'm crossing my fingers I can keep these around longer. The blues phenotype I kept for a few years smells like blueberry muffins and another smelled like somebody tried to use blueberry air freshener in the company of a dead skunk LoL, had to give her away too.


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 21, 2017)

Sorry - can't take hermie reports seriously anymore. First it was some people claiming DVG, and then Bodhi? Heck, I even give the SeedJunky hermie fiasco little attention since there are so many growers showing fire phenotypes all over the place. You can get the best genetics in the world, but in the end it is all down to the grower and the environment cultivated for the plants - the breeder should have nothing to do with that.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 21, 2017)

rocker335 said:


> You can get the best genetics in the world, but in the end it is all down to the grower and the environment cultivated for the plants - the breeder should have nothing to do with that.


I disagree. Hermaphroditism is not always stress related. Sometimes it is the breeders fault, especially if the seeds were sold untested with no disclaimer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 21, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I disagree. Hermaphroditism is not always stress related. Sometimes it is the breeders fault, especially if the seeds were sold untested with no disclaimer.


I agree with that but this strain by bodhi has been around for a minute and numerous folks here on RIU have grown it so in this case you can almost rest assure it was grower error.


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 21, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I agree with that but this strain by bodhi has been around for a minute and numerous folks here on RIU have grown it so in this case you can almost rest assure it was grower error.


Sorry, but most people like to run their mouths these days - if you don't have any pics of the hermie itself and we have little to no idea about the scope/quality/size of your setup, much less how dialed-in it is, there is full reason to believe that the hermie could have resulted from grower error. Blaming the breeder sounds like a cheap excuse imo.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 22, 2017)

rocker335 said:


> Sorry, but most people like to run their mouths these days - if you don't have any pics of the hermie itself and we have little to no idea about the scope/quality/size of your setup, much less how dialed-in it is, there is full reason to believe that the hermie could have resulted from grower error. Blaming the breeder sounds like a cheap excuse imo.


I typically blame myself when I have a hermie issue.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 22, 2017)

2017 was a terrible Bodhi year for me i'll admit it. Dream Beaver all males, Space Monkey 8/12 germ rate and only 5 broke surface, all males, then 5/11 germ rate on Goji OG and finally i got 3 absolutely beautiful females. If that was my first go at Bodhi's gear i'd be pretty discouraged about his gear myself cant lie but ive supported him for a while now and know that male/female ratios are luck of the draw however a dialed veg environment will only benefit you. Goji remains one of the best strains i've grown and smoked its too bad i had to trash the 3 i got this last run. I had 2 Goji keepers from my first run of it that i havnt had in about 2 years and people still ask about my #3 pheno

Pictured is my 2 keepers dried n cured ... winners in bodhi gear


----------



## bongmaster_m (Dec 22, 2017)

I've noticed lots of small seeds banks sniping Bodhi keywords for marketing purposes, especially on Instagram.
Just take a quick look at jay7t5's posting history, it tells quite the different story. hmmm.. this seems to be some shit tier marketing for whatever never heard of breeder he plugged.

_>I just planted my first home grown seeds hybrid of sunshine daydream male and psychosis I pollinated mine by growing a small plant with several bud sites about 8 inches tall pollinated day 24 5weeks later I harvested the seed's let them harden up for 2 week's and Now growing 2 seedlings to test, I Only had a nail heads worth of pollen I ended up with 50 odd seeds off 4 buds
_​


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 22, 2017)

I have grown easily over 15 full packs of bodhi including ssdd, I have from my recollection one hermie and it was from a freebie pack probably why he wasn't selling it. 

This is 100% either grower error or fake seeds, I know how much testing bodhi does with his beans because I am currently testing some. I have grown a lot of companies and a lot of full packs and bodhi is the best "pollen chucker" type of breeder that I have ever run that man has an eye for males.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> that man has an eye for males.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2017)

Since growing highly crossed polyhighbreeds for a year and a half I have had some hermies as opposed to none i remember in years of IBLs or simple hybrids. I run perpetual with mixed strains and really doubt stress will affect only a strai or two out of many. If I have a herm I report it and go on. 

I have two strains right now that have hermed for me but they showed about the same time as females and were raging 50/50 male/female and therefore easily removed. The herb from one was just okay so may not run again but 5he other is at 51 days and looking exceptional. I may run later, again.

Seems also that males are a bit easy to find. I have one strain that runs 8/10 female and has for years. 

4/4 sprouted Space Monkey F2s hit the dirt just now after 36 hour in a paper towel and ziplock.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

rocker335 said:


> Sorry - can't take hermie reports seriously anymore. First it was some people claiming DVG, and then Bodhi? Heck, I even give the SeedJunky hermie fiasco little attention since there are so many growers showing fire phenotypes all over the place. You can get the best genetics in the world, but in the end it is all down to the grower and the environment cultivated for the plants - the breeder should have nothing to do with that.


Mate my environment is bang on im using osram SSL and citizen's i have grown over 60 strains from variable seed bank's and yes I have had a Hermie with a few seeds here and there but not as bad as this sunny D , it's like a male has shot his load over it and seed's everywhere, I am growing the blueberry hashplant next to her and she didn't Hermie and they're organics so there's nothing on my part that can influence Hermies so unfortunately I have a bum pack, Like i said maybe its a 1 off but it's enough never to buy his strains again, I'm fucking fuming with it tbh


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

Shua1991 said:


> sorry to hear the bad news, I've never grown bodhi's strains so I cannot comment on that, but Ugorg definitely has that funky/skunkyness in their genetics. The breeder is very active on uk420 I recently got my hands on 20 seeds of their Premier sweet and Ugorg #1, the killerskunk I grew about 3 years ago and had to give it away because my house was noticeable skunk from the outside. I've got a better set if carbon filters so I'm crossing my fingers I can keep these around longer. The blues phenotype I kept for a few years smells like blueberry muffins and another smelled like somebody tried to use blueberry air freshener in the company of a dead skunk LoL, had to give her away too.


That's what I'm looking for mate stinkier the better i have all the filters in a air tight room and my psychosis is ok and that is the stinkiest strain I've ever grown and put it up against anyone's for stinky blueberry skunky smell it's lovely but not much of a yielder, I am going to try premier sweet next i have heard good things about it


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


>


Lmfao


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I agree with that but this strain by bodhi has been around for a minute and numerous folks here on RIU have grown it so in this case you can almost rest assure it was grower error.


I am growing in organics and the blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie so that's not possible


----------



## Serva (Dec 22, 2017)

Why should organic make he difference?


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

bongmaster_m said:


> I've noticed lots of small seeds banks sniping Bodhi keywords for marketing purposes, especially on Instagram.
> Just take a quick look at jay7t5's posting history, it tells quite the different story. hmmm.. this seems to be some shit tier marketing for whatever never heard of breeder he plugged.
> 
> _>I just planted my first home grown seeds hybrid of sunshine daydream male and psychosis I pollinated mine by growing a small plant with several bud sites about 8 inches tall pollinated day 24 5weeks later I harvested the seed's let them harden up for 2 week's and Now growing 2 seedlings to test, I Only had a nail heads worth of pollen I ended up with 50 odd seeds off 4 buds
> _​


Wtf you smoking too much weed mate if you think I'm conspiring against Bodhi seeds, I mean really lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

Serva said:


> Why should organic make he difference?


Because of too much nitrogen toxicity can Cause Hermies


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Since growing highly crossed polyhighbreeds for a year and a half I have had some hermies as opposed to none i remember in years of IBLs or simple hybrids. I run perpetual with mixed strains and really doubt stress will affect only a strai or two out of many. If I have a herm I report it and go on.
> 
> I have two strains right now that have hermed for me but they showed about the same time as females and were raging 50/50 male/female and therefore easily removed. The herb from one was just okay so may not run again but 5he other is at 51 days and looking exceptional. I may run later, again.
> 
> ...


Does bodhi have a email I'd be happy to send the fuckers back lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Wtf you smoking too much weed mate if you think I'm conspiring against Bodhi seeds, I mean really lol


Im now a Small seed bank Cause i happened to post about my first attempt at pollen chucking, I am no breeder mate or seed bank, I just buy it for my medication nothing else so next time you are susceptible towards someone just ask ffs lol


----------



## Serva (Dec 22, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Because of too much nitrogen toxicity can Cause Hermies


Yeah, and organic nutes can also burn the plant?! Just as I mentioned in my first post...


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I typically blame myself when I have a hermie issue.


Wtf is wrong with people on here, everyone is a judgemental ass just because I happened to say I am pissed off at Bodhi seeds for the giving me 7 males 2 females both different phenotypes both Hermies whilst the other Bodhi strain didn't Hermie and it's in the same frigging grow room grown in subcools organic soil my temps are 78 day 68 night humidity 40/60 i use fans filters wtf else can someone do to screw it up using Water??


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

Serva said:


> Yeah, and organic nutes can also burn the plant?! Just as I mentioned in my first post...


Thanks for the tip, organic nutes burn the plant, pity I don't have any nute burn


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

kds710 said:


> 2017 was a terrible Bodhi year for me i'll admit it. Dream Beaver all males, Space Monkey 8/12 germ rate and only 5 broke surface, all males, then 5/11 germ rate on Goji OG and finally i got 3 absolutely beautiful females. If that was my first go at Bodhi's gear i'd be pretty discouraged about his gear myself cant lie but ive supported him for a while now and know that male/female ratios are luck of the draw however a dialed veg environment will only benefit you. Goji remains one of the best strains i've grown and smoked its too bad i had to trash the 3 i got this last run. I had 2 Goji keepers from my first run of it that i havnt had in about 2 years and people still ask about my #3 pheno
> 
> Pictured is my 2 keepers dried n cured ... winners in bodhi gear


Same here mate shite ratios on the sunny d i know that much, I have 6 blueberry hashplant left so I can't comment on them I've had 2 females from 5 so far


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2017)

Some people will not post hermie plants,just to protect they favored breeder...
It's all a toss up.

@Jay7t5 as long as you know what's going on,that's all that matters..

Shit one of my mother milks micro seeded itself,back in the day.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> I have grown easily over 15 full packs of bodhi including ssdd, I have from my recollection one hermie and it was from a freebie pack probably why he wasn't selling it.
> 
> This is 100% either grower error or fake seeds, I know how much testing bodhi does with his beans because I am currently testing some. I have grown a lot of companies and a lot of full packs and bodhi is the best "pollen chucker" type of breeder that I have ever run that man has an eye for males.


Fake seeds then mate mine didn't even look Like sunny D and more like green crack


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

genuity said:


> Some people will not post hermie plants,just to protect they favored breeder...
> It's all a toss up.
> 
> @Jay7t5 as long as you know what's going on,that's all that matters..
> ...


Cheers mate that's true


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 22, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Wtf is wrong with people on here, everyone is a judgemental ass just because I happened to say I am pissed off at Bodhi seeds for the giving me 7 males 2 females both different phenotypes both Hermies whilst the other Bodhi strain didn't Hermie and it's in the same frigging grow room grown in subcools organic soil my temps are 78 day 68 night humidity 40/60 i use fans filters wtf else can someone do to screw it up using Water??


don't u call them shills on that side of pond,lol but pretty rare u see any bad about bodhi


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> don't u call them shills on that side of pond,lol but pretty rare u see any bad about bodhi


And that's my point mate I'm shocked, I got on the Bodhi bandwagon and heard good things about it so went for 2 strains, never again tho lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 22, 2017)

Multiple thousand plus page threads prove that you are wrong. End of story.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

To the ones that are making out I'm conspiring against Bodhi seeds I can guarantee you I'm Like you Just your average xnoker


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Multiple thousand plus page threads prove that you are wrong. End of story.


Ok thanks for your input although I won't take it on board and as useless as a chocolate teapot Cause i know FACT my set up is dialled in the soil is Pukka and so are the other genetics are loving my supersoil so them thousands of pages has Just gained a few bad experiences with Bodhi seeds not only for Hermies but for male to female ratio Not just me saying that, so you carry on buying sunny D and remember when you plant that seed it probably won't be a female or a Hermie,2 different phenotypes of the same strain and the other Bodhi strain blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie on me because my set up is bang on and so is the soil,FACT, I have taken cutting's from the Hermies flowered them and it done it again so screw Bodhi


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 22, 2017)

Your experiences don't match the experience of many others which is why people are coming off judgmental. Like another poster said, I pretty much blame myself whenever I have a hermie issue and I have had plenty of instances where one plant hermed while others did not in the same environment. That doesn't mean the environment wasn't the cause. In one such case I found a tiny light leak.

But it is impossible for an observant gardener to get to the end at harvest and find buds full of seed and be surprised by it. That's a far cry from missing a nanner on a lower nug.

For me personally, I will support Bodhi because of how he treats people and his general attitude toward his gear and people working with it. He gets it that nobody owns the genetics but the plants themselves.


----------



## Samydank (Dec 22, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> To the ones that are making out I'm conspiring against Bodhi seeds I can guarantee you I'm Like you Just your average xnoker
> 
> Ok thanks for your input although I won't take it on board and as useless as a chocolate teapot Cause i know FACT my set up is dialled in the soil is Pukka and so are the other genetics are loving my supersoil so them thousands of pages has Just gained a few bad experiences with Bodhi seeds not only for Hermies but for male to female ratio Not just me saying that, so you carry on buying sunny D and remember when you plant that seed it probably won't be a female or a Hermie,2 different phenotypes of the same strain and the other Bodhi strain blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie on me because my set up is bang on and so is the soil,FACT, I have taken cutting's from the Hermies flowered them and it done it again so screw Bodhi


Just finished 2 ssdd absolutely stinks to high heaven nice yield overall my new fav plant to grow...did get 2 naners on one but im 99% sure its down to mad temp swings (+10degrees)..light leaks...or overdooing budhas tree lol 100% will run again will try to make a journal in new year


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Wtf is wrong with people on here, everyone is a judgemental ass


My guess is that people just don't like your avatar.

Mate.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> My guess is that people just don't like your avatar.
> 
> Mate.


Lol I couldn't give a monkeys fuck it's not meant to please the eye and yours ain't something to be inspired by,
Mate!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

Samydank said:


> Just finished 2 ssdd absolutely stinks to high heaven nice yield overall my new fav plant to grow...did get 2 naners on one but im 99% sure its down to mad temp swings (+10degrees)..light leaks...or overdooing budhas tree lol 100% will run again will try to make a journal in new year


Mine don't even stink that much tbh it's just ok, plenty of frost though shame about the frigging seeds lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Your experiences don't match the experience of many others which is why people are coming off judgmental. Like another poster said, I pretty much blame myself whenever I have a hermie issue and I have had plenty of instances where one plant hermed while others did not in the same environment. That doesn't mean the environment wasn't the cause. In one such case I found a tiny light leak.
> 
> But it is impossible for an observant gardener to get to the end at harvest and find buds full of seed and be surprised by it. That's a far cry from missing a nanner on a lower nug.
> 
> For me personally, I will support Bodhi because of how he treats people and his general attitude toward his gear and people working with it. He gets it that nobody owns the genetics but the plants themselves.


If i could I'd give everyone here a cutting just to prove me wrong or I'll prove I'm right but Like i said grown 1 pheno twice had seeds grew another pheno once more same thing happened, but my other Bodhi strain blueberry hashplants are Nice no problems


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 22, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> If i could I'd give everyone here a cutting just to prove me wrong or I'll prove I'm right but Like i said grown 1 pheno twice had seeds grew another pheno once more same thing happened, but my other Bodhi strain blueberry hashplants are Nice no problems


Yea I am not doubting your experiences at all and I have sworn off other breeders having similar experiences so I get it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 22, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea I am not doubting your experiences at all and I have sworn off other breeders having similar experiences so I get it.


Yeah out of hundreds of crosses some won't work out. The number not working out for Bodhi easily less than 1%.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah out of hundreds of crosses some won't work out. The number not working out for Bodhi easily less than 1%.


40ampstofreedom that's not what you said a few messages ago you said i was out right wrong and there's thousands of other pages saying I'm wrong, I am the 1% that you Now agree on,my pack of sunny D is Just a bum pack 7 males ffs and 2 phenos 2 Hermies is bad by anyone's standards lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 22, 2017)

Yeah you are wrong. Bodhi is great shit period there is no question. That is what you are wrong about. I don't know what goes on in your room so pointless to comment on that.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah you are wrong. Bodhi is great shit period there is no question. That is what you are wrong about. I don't know what goes on in your room so pointless to comment on that.


I didn't even say that his strains were shit, I suggest you read the whole post before commenting crap next time, I stated that the pack of sunny D i had were shit and that's a fact you are not in my position, I have 4 Oz's of seeded weed and 4 months of sexing plants and flowering them,7 males and 2 Hermies is shit no matter what breeder's name is on the things,if you don't have any constructive criticism to leave dont bother speaking Cause you wasting my time writing


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 22, 2017)

Yeah I read it and that's terrible and all, sounds like you weren't watchin your crop and let shit slip to get seeded much less that bad. Gorwing afk or something? SSDD is proven there and back again for fuckin years. Hundreds of reports on multiple websites of it and this is a funny first, so negative. Funny you seem to be one of the only one's. Wonder why hundreds of others don't have this issue? I know I'd be checkin my room little closer, but hey maybe it's just your bad luck right?


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 22, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah I read it and that's terrible and all, sounds like you weren't watchin your crop and let shit slip to get seeded much less that bad. Gorwing afk or something? SSDD is proven there and back again for fuckin years. Hundreds of reports on multiple websites of it and this is a funny first, so negative. Funny you seem to be one of the only one's. Wonder why hundreds of others don't have this issue? I know I'd be checkin my room little closer, but hey maybe it's just your bad luck right?


Gtf of my status a hole not interested


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Gtf of my status a hole not interested


Perhaps he was misled by your avatar.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 22, 2017)

This is why most people ride the fuck out of individuals with hermie issuses (I don't even ask about their setup because its awlays "flawless"). It's because they come off as arrogant know-it-alls with the tightest dialed in setups and some personal relationship with some famous growing pioneer and it's all laughable. Pride goes before destruction, and a haughty spirit before a fall. Time to learn a lesson called humility friend, shit happens. 

Consider the advice given, maybe check out the setup for a light leak or cold air leak, maybe check your logs if you keep one and see if you maybe let the medium dry out too much due to heat. Maybe it is something you did and don't start spouting off that you're the worlds greatest and it's shitty old bodhi seeds that are at fault and you have the right to rant about it. 

Bodhi has many 1000 plus page threads on multiple boards and your experience IS UNUSUAL this is why people point it out not that their fanboys but because their well read up on the subject. Not to mention I've never heard of issues with hermies in the SSDD in fact one woman on the thread run well over i want to say 15 packs of ssdd and her setup was dialed in and not one mention of hermies. Just you.

I know if there is a hermie issue in testing he won't sell them and if he gives them away he recommends you use them for outdoors. Pink and Purple lotus are labeled that way. Do you think Bodhi sabotaged your grow and picked out male and hermie seeds (impossible) and sent them to you like someone receiving a "hot dose" LOL BODHI'S GUNNING FOR ME AND MY MADE SKILLS GUYZ LOL

P.S a plant isn't like a women one sperm one egg equals one baby you get it! One piece of pollen will not impregnate your entire plant it will make one seed. So you had to have a long amount of pollen and therefore balls to get that many seeds (They'd also have to be late balls). So yes you dropped the ball and skimmed over the plants and missed it. You need to get down low and look up at the plants normally to see balls hanging. Unless they are right in the buds then they normally can't open anyways and they pollinate locally around the site for a couple seeds per ball. But thats just may experience and most likely its insulting to you that I even mentioned it. 

End Rant 
Peace


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 22, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am growing in organics and the blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie so that's not possible


How does growing in organics stop the possibility of hermies via grower error? You can defend yourself all you what but growers experienced enough know the reality. Maybe the supplier did the old switch a roo but I'll apply Occam's razor.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 22, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Wtf is wrong with people on here, everyone is a judgemental ass just because I happened to say I am pissed off at Bodhi seeds for the giving me 7 males 2 females both different phenotypes both Hermies whilst the other Bodhi strain didn't Hermie and it's in the same frigging grow room grown in subcools organic soil my temps are 78 day 68 night humidity 40/60 i use fans filters wtf else can someone do to screw it up using Water??


How can you blame a breeder for Males? Sex of seeds can change depending on environmental factors even after they pop out of the soil. So again the high male ratio is your fault, just like finding a plant seeded out.


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 22, 2017)

Herms happen, 9 out of 10 times it's environment and inexperience as a grower. Many will take this as a slam which it isn't. Many grower grow to harvest 10 times and think they have seen every thing there is to see, this is far from the case.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 22, 2017)

Here's 2 small plants worth of goji I just chopped with zero hermies and I put these clones through hell. I had these 2 clones in 20 oz cups under a 24w cfl light in my bathroom for 4 months before I vegged them back to health and flowered them. So I would say it was a hardy set of genetics.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 23, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> This is why most people ride the fuck out of individuals with hermie issuses (I don't even ask about their setup because its awlays "flawless"). It's because they come off as arrogant know-it-alls with the tightest dialed in setups and some personal relationship with some famous growing pioneer and it's all laughable. Pride goes before destruction, and a haughty spirit before a fall. Time to learn a lesson called humility friend, shit happens.
> 
> Consider the advice given, maybe check out the setup for a light leak or cold air leak, maybe check your logs if you keep one and see if you maybe let the medium dry out too much due to heat. Maybe it is something you did and don't start spouting off that you're the worlds greatest and it's shitty old bodhi seeds that are at fault and you have the right to rant about it.
> 
> ...



It's obvious you guys don't know about Bodhi that well!
His INSTANT KARMA male was very herm prone!
That's why he doesn't use it anymore! My Strange Love was a herm bomb, but I found one pheno I could handle the herms. Even with the herms, great strain!
The SSDD is ok. Some pheno are very good. But it's not that great of a strain. The flavor on most phenos are not that special. But there is a pheno that is very tasty. But it's not easy to find!
It's mainly a strain that produces a very good yield of very gummy nugs that give ,in my opinion, a rather lackluster high. Yes it is warm and fuzzy, but not anywhere as good as northern lights#5.
And yes, they will throw the occasional nanner at about 7-8 weeks.
The good pheno, which is kinda kush berry, is strong in the potency department!


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2017)

kona gold said:


> It's obvious you guys don't know about Bodhi that well!
> His INSTANT KARMA male was very herm prone!
> That's why he doesn't use it anymore! My Strange Love was a herm bomb, but I found one pheno I could handle the herms. Even with the herms, great strain!
> The SSDD is ok. Some pheno are very good. But it's not that great of a strain. The flavor on most phenos are not that special. But there is a pheno that is very tasty. But it's not easy to find!
> ...


Thanks for speaking the truth... hard to come across this day and age.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2017)

kona gold said:


> The SSDD is ok. Some pheno are very good. But it's not that great of a strain. The flavor on most phenos are not that special. But there is a pheno that is very tasty. But it's not easy to find!
> It's mainly a strain that produces a very good yield of very gummy nugs that give ,in my opinion, a rather lackluster high.


Exactly my experience with 4 shirleys out of 6 beans. Yet most people just rave about SSDD. 

I figure someone put some Barneys Farm beans in that bag at Attitude.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 23, 2017)

pictures, or it didn't happen.


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 23, 2017)

Or maybe Bodhi is such an amazing breeder his seeds can tell when an asshole is growing them?


----------



## see4 (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm not the best grower. And all my bodhi seeds have harvested just fine. i love my ancient og.

unless the breeder/genetics itself is passing off seeds more prone to hermie, i'd say hermies is the fault of the grower.

bodhi is *not* at all known for passing off seeds that have potential for hermie. so.......


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 23, 2017)

LMAOOOOOOOO


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 23, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Or maybe Bodhi is such an amazing breeder his seeds can tell when an asshole is growing them?


If that's the case, this seems like a regress, breeder breeds stock to Hermie. Argument invalid.


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 23, 2017)

I have personally grown six diferent strains from Bohdi. 1) Headtrip , 2) sky lotus, 3) Gogi OG, 4) Black Triangle, 5) Mother Milk , and 6) landos stash. I have not had any hermies in any of these strains. I have never grown SSDD. As far as male to female ratio goes, at worst I have had 50/50 and for gogi og all female. I have been growing indoors for 30 + years and still every now and then find a hermi plant in my system. 9 times out of 10 I have found a problem with my system that I tweaked ie light leaks/ rapid temp changes etc.but sometimes it is just the genetics or breeder. Again I am like most growers, I tend to blame myself first. I have never had anything but stellar results from Bohdis seeds/strains. Have always found keepers in every pack. Sorry for your experiance with Bohdis seeds. I to have certain breeders I will never use again because of problems, so I understand your frustration.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 23, 2017)

This crazy thread is making my penis soft


----------



## bubbahaze (Dec 23, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea I am not doubting your experiences at all and I have sworn off other breeders having similar experiences so I get it.


Who are your go to seed companies?, your IG real nice


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> This crazy thread is making my penis soft


This thread is 4 pages too long.....


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Dec 23, 2017)

kona gold said:


> His INSTANT KARMA male was very herm prone!
> My Strange Love was a herm bomb.


IK was a hermie prone line due to the sour diesel ibl male and then cross IK to straight bag seed GSC was just asking for trouble.

I’m sure there was winners from the mash up I’m glad you found one.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 23, 2017)

genuity said:


> This thread is 4 pages too long.....


That might be true, but I can't stop checking in on it.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How can you blame a breeder for Males? Sex of seeds can change depending on environmental factors even after they pop out of the soil. So again the high male ratio is your fault, just like finding a plant seeded out.


If you'd asked me if I done anything to get more females during germination you would have known i did use more blue light lower temps etc etc to influence More females but I still ended up with 7 males, never assume mate it makes a "ass" out of"u" & "me" now gtf off my status if you Just gonna bitch


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

macamus33 said:


> I have personally grown six diferent strains from Bohdi. 1) Headtrip , 2) sky lotus, 3) Gogi OG, 4) Black Triangle, 5) Mother Milk , and 6) landos stash. I have not had any hermies in any of these strains. I have never grown SSDD. As far as male to female ratio goes, at worst I have had 50/50 and for gogi og all female. I have been growing indoors for 30 + years and still every now and then find a hermi plant in my system. 9 times out of 10 I have found a problem with my system that I tweaked ie light leaks/ rapid temp changes etc.but sometimes it is just the genetics or breeder. Again I am like most growers, I tend to blame myself first. I have never had anything but stellar results from Bohdis seeds/strains. Have always found keepers in every pack. Sorry for your experiance with Bohdis seeds. I to have certain breeders I will never use again because of problems, so I understand your frustration.


Yeah mate I guess I just had a bum pack I like the blueberry hashplant some of the densest nugs I've grown, Like i stated earlier I'm not calling Bodhi strains shit as a whole but the sunshine daydream i was terribly let down with, I don't have a big set up so all this sexing and screwing around to end with ounces of seeded weed before Christmas and only 2 females in a pack of seed's that cost 70 quid us enough for any man to loose faith in a breeder, it's a pity too many people get but hurt because my experience didn't match theirs and automatically gives them the right to get bitchy and assume i have been growing 2 minute's lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

JeffSessions said:


> Or maybe Bodhi is such an amazing breeder his seeds can tell when an asshole is growing them?


Jeffrey there's Only 1 guy being a asshole on here and he ain't in my shoes or know fuck all about me,so kindly fuck off


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Thanks for speaking the truth... hard to come across this day and age.


And that's what I said and got called a asshole for it, I thought it was just ok nothing wow,my psychosis wipes the floor with it, I prefer blueberry hashplant over sunshine daydream but I like blueberry strains,maybe Bodhi realised SSDD was selling well and rushed another batch out who knows, all i know is i had a bum pack, and now I got bodhis brown tongue clan calling me a asshole for saying I had a bad pack and don't rate the SSDD , I mean really lol


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Yeah mate I guess I just had a bum pack I like the blueberry hashplant some of the densest nugs I've grown, Like i stated earlier I'm not calling Bodhi strains shit as a whole but the sunshine daydream i was terribly let down with, I don't have a big set up so all this sexing and screwing around to end with ounces of seeded weed before Christmas and only 2 females in a pack of seed's that cost 70 quid us enough for any man to loose faith in a breeder, it's a pity too many people get but hurt because my experience didn't match theirs and automatically gives them the right to get bitchy and assume i have been growing 2 minute's lol


People get upset because you put one of the breeders who does everything the right way on blast. He does testing of all strains before releasing, sells seeds at a reasonable price, offers freebies with almost purchase, and tells you right out front what the genetics are and will correct himself if he was proven wrong like his Chem sk va cut.

Also your title is incredible misleading if you are trying to say you bought two packs and one plant had a hermie. Sounds like you had bad luck with males, that can happen they are regular seeds, I've gotten one female from a pack before and I've gotten all females pop enough seeds and you will see it all.

Maybe regular seeds aren't for you if you don't have space, doesn't mean you should put a great person and breeder on blast.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here's 2 small plants worth of goji I just chopped with zero hermies and I put these clones through hell. I had these 2 clones in 20 oz cups under a 24w cfl light in my bathroom for 4 months before I vegged them back to health and flowered them. So I would say it was a hardy set of genetics.
> View attachment 4062035


Looking Nice mate , jealous af lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> If you'd asked me if I done anything to get more females during germination you would have known i did use more blue light lower temps etc etc to influence More females but I still ended up with 7 males, never assume mate it makes a "ass" out of"u" & "me" now gtf off my status if you Just gonna bitch


I have always been under the impression higher temps and more red light leads to more females. 
I also take anything like that with a grain of salt.
On that note I am sorry you are dealing with hermies. They are bitches and cocksuckers all at once lol
Cheers


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

PerroVerde said:


> Herms happen, 9 out of 10 times it's environment and inexperience as a grower. Many will take this as a slam which it isn't. Many grower grow to harvest 10 times and think they have seen every thing there is to see, this is far from the case.


Why didn't my blueberry hashplant Which was planted the same time didn't Hermie?


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> People get upset because you put one of the breeders who does everything the right way on blast. He does testing of all strains before releasing, sells seeds at a reasonable price, offers freebies with almost purchase, and tells you right out front what the genetics are and will correct himself if he was proven wrong like his Chem sk va cut.
> 
> Also your title is incredible misleading if you are trying to say you bought two packs and one plant had a hermie. Sounds like you had bad luck with males, that can happen they are regular seeds, I've gotten one female from a pack before and I've gotten all females pop enough seeds and you will see it all.
> 
> Maybe regular seeds aren't for you if you don't have space, doesn't mean you should put a great person and breeder on blast.


I am putting my experience with sunshine daydream,if it offended anyone its not my problem sorry


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> This is why most people ride the fuck out of individuals with hermie issuses (I don't even ask about their setup because its awlays "flawless"). It's because they come off as arrogant know-it-alls with the tightest dialed in setups and some personal relationship with some famous growing pioneer and it's all laughable. Pride goes before destruction, and a haughty spirit before a fall. Time to learn a lesson called humility friend, shit happens.
> 
> Consider the advice given, maybe check out the setup for a light leak or cold air leak, maybe check your logs if you keep one and see if you maybe let the medium dry out too much due to heat. Maybe it is something you did and don't start spouting off that you're the worlds greatest and it's shitty old bodhi seeds that are at fault and you have the right to rant about it.
> 
> ...


I'd love to Give you a cutting,not Everything Bodhi has done has been kosher as someone else as pointed out he's had a Hermie prone male he pulled the plug on a different strain,my blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie and it's in the same room same flowering time so that invalidates everything


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah I read it and that's terrible and all, sounds like you weren't watchin your crop and let shit slip to get seeded much less that bad. Gorwing afk or something? SSDD is proven there and back again for fuckin years. Hundreds of reports on multiple websites of it and this is a funny first, so negative. Funny you seem to be one of the only one's. Wonder why hundreds of others don't have this issue? I know I'd be checkin my room little closer, but hey maybe it's just your bad luck right?


Well I did say it wouldn't be popular get off the bandwagon asshole I'm not the Only 1 who thinks SSDD is Just ok nothing special and that's exactly what I think of it but I'd Go as far as saying it's overated


----------



## greg nr (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> If you'd asked me if I done anything to get more females during germination you would have known i did use more blue light lower temps etc etc to influence More females but I still ended up with 7 males, never assume mate it makes a "ass" out of"u" & "me" now gtf off my status if you Just gonna bitch


Not really going to do anything. The sex of the plant is determined at the time the pollen mates with the flower. Much like humans, physical sex is determined long before birth/germination.

When a breeder makes a run, they will get between 3k-5k seeds. 50%-60% of those will be female. It's entirely possible you can get a pack of only male seeds. It does happen (so does all F seeds). It doesn't mean squat other than you lost the lottery. 

Despite ritual beliefs, there really isn't anything you can do to change the sex of a plant short of a massive assault with hormones/chemistry. You can induce hermies in a female, but if you want flowers on a male you will still have a male with flowers.

So the sex ratio is just bad luck. A tent full of seeds is lazy growing. even if you somehow plant a male, you should still spot it. Anything short of nanners should be easy to spot. And nanners will only have localized effects (I've had a few nanners and no seeds in one case - not bodhi).

So the first thing you did wrong was attack a breeder for something that was out of their control, and then you doubled down by attacking them for something you should have caught. Then you topped it off with a topic title that is 100 on the attack-o-meter.

It seems like you meant to attack the breeder rather than discuss an issue or point out an experience. And those will get very different results.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am putting my experience with sunshine daydream,if it offended anyone its not my problem sorry


You are putting a breeder on blast as either an inexperienced grower or an inattentive grower, how do you not see the bananas or the seeds forming until you are breaking the bud down?

Also how did you have 10 bodhi like your title says, you had 2 bodhi and one hermed, you can give a negative experience people will be fine with it but when you just recklessly attack a very popular breeder people will set the record straight.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Not really going to do anything. The sex of the plant is determined at the time the pollen mates with the flower. Much like humans, physical sex is determined long before birth/germination.
> 
> When a breeder makes a run, they will get between 3k-5k seeds. 50%-60% of those will be female. It's entirely possible you can get a pack of only male seeds. It does happen (so does all F seeds). It doesn't mean squat other than you lost the lottery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> You are putting a breeder on blast as either an inexperienced grower or an inattentive grower, how do you not see the bananas or the seeds forming until you are breaking the bud down?
> 
> 
> 
> Also how did you have 10 bodhi like your title says, you had 2 bodhi and one hermed, you can give a negative experience people will be fine with it but when you just recklessly attack a very popular breeder people will set the record straight.


 I had 11 seeds 1 didn't germinate that was my fault, I'm not attacking him dickhead I'm saying that SSDD is over rated and mine Hermied,end of story my blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie and it's in the same grow Room same time flowering same soil,so whatever anyone says here that fact invalidates everything anyone is saying so to the bitchy one's here,go buy SSDD From attitude i hope you have better luck than me,his blueberry hashplant was ok though but grown better


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> You are putting a breeder on blast as either an inexperienced grower or an inattentive grower, how do you not see the bananas or the seeds forming until you are breaking the bud down?
> I would've thought bodhi strains you wouldn't have to Search for nannas, make your mind up,my blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie so wtf you gotta say to that it was planted in the same time in the same grow room ffs
> Also how did you have 10 bodhi like your title says, you had 2 bodhi and one hermed, you can give a negative experience people will be fine with it but when you just recklessly attack a very popular breeder people will set the record straight.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I had 11 seeds 1 didn't germinate that was my fault, I'm not attacking him dickhead I'm saying that SSDD is over rated and mine Hermied,end of story my blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie and it's in the same grow Room same time flowering same soil,so whatever anyone says here that fact invalidates everything anyone is saying so to the bitchy one's here,go buy SSDD From attitude i hope you have better luck than me,his blueberry hashplant was ok though but grown better


Maybe it isn't over rated but actually too fragile for your setup ? 
If I were you I would be asking why so many have had no issues with a strain that you just had issues with. 
Forget all about your blueberry hashplant seeing as how it isn't the same strain .
Goodluck
Cheers


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I had 11 seeds 1 didn't germinate that was my fault, I'm not attacking him dickhead I'm saying that SSDD is over rated and mine Hermied,end of story my blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie and it's in the same grow Room same time flowering same soil,so whatever anyone says here that fact invalidates everything anyone is saying so to the bitchy one's here,go buy SSDD From attitude i hope you have better luck than me,his blueberry hashplant was ok though but grown better


Life tip for you, when everyone else is a dick head you are probabaly the dick head,

His g13/hp line is certainly more hardy than some of his appy crosses so no surprise that the somewhat finicky SSDD would herm but the blueberry hashplant wouldn't just look at the genetics that doesn't invalidate anything I have grown SSDD it can be finicky but didn't herm and was great smoke. Look at your grow environment something is off, sure hardy strains might do okay but they could do better and growing anything with gsc or some chem crosses might herm on you.

I run 4 DE 1000 watt lights indoors and have a light dep greenhouse outdoors I have been doing this for years, real recognize real and I don't recognize you.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> You are putting a breeder on blast as either an inexperienced grower or an inattentive grower, how do you not see the bananas or the seeds forming until you are breaking the bud down?
> 
> Also how did you have 10 bodhi like your title says, you had 2 bodhi and one hermed, you can give a negative experience people will be fine with it but when you just recklessly attack a very popular breeder people will set the record straight.


And I did inspect this second pheno in flower this time cause of the First pheno Hermied and that's what lead me here pissed off cause I tried a cutting of the first Hermie once more Just to be sure and the 2nd pheno growing along side my of kush and psychosis and guess Which one's are only showing nannas?,so everyone read this as I'm not explaining it again, there's too many people get butt hurt over me saying I don't think SSDD ain't that wow and that i had hermies so if you gonna get assy save it,to the ones that's given constructive criticism or shared my opinion that its just ok, have a good Christmas to the others well I hope you get spider mite lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> You are putting a breeder on blast as either an inexperienced grower or an inattentive grower, how do you not see the bananas or the seeds forming until you are breaking the bud down?
> 
> Also how did you have 10 bodhi like your title says, you had 2 bodhi and one hermed, you can give a negative experience people will be fine with it but when you just recklessly attack a very popular breeder people will set the record straight.


Of the 200 or so plants I've run, self-pollination occurred twice:
The first being when the lights went off for 2 days mid-flower, and the second being when I decided to run the hermied beans(there were several hundred)I created by accident.
I have had rogue seeds in a few others, 2-5 beans/plant. But never with any stock I have purchased from any breeder online.
I do have a pack of freebies here that came with my recent Bodhi order, of which label states to only run outdoors due to instability.
Hence them being free.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> So after reading up on all the hype about bodhi strains i decided to Give a couple of strains a go myself sunshine daydream And blueberry hashplant, I germinated 5 bbhp and 7ssdd I had 3 blueberry hashplant females and 2 females from the sunshine daydream which is pretty piss poor if you ask me but that's not anyone's fault, I harvested the blueberry hashplant had 2 phenos kept my favourite but the sunshine daydream i had 2 different phenos harvested 1 last week to find it covered in seeds I've had around 50 so far and I only smoked a quarter or so, I thought ok maybe it's a 1 off I'll try the other pheno and it's on week 4 and I inspected the buds this time and Just found a load more seed pods on it.so out of £80 worth of seed's I ended up with 2 females both Hermies and I will say this which I know won't be popular, dinafem and Humboldt do better strains at the fraction of the price,sunny d smell's ok but it didn't wow me what so ever and the other people who smoked it with me said the same it's Just ok. I have a feeling that because sunny d got popular and bodhi run out i think some rush job was done to get seed's back in stock Cause my sunny d looks More like the green crack i grew with Humboldts tamping folk's, I've Gone over to UGORG now screw bodhi strains


Who did you order the seeds from?.


----------



## Moderndayhippy (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> And I did inspect this second pheno in flower this time cause of the First pheno Hermied and that's what lead me here pissed off cause I tried a cutting of the first Hermie once more Just to be sure and the 2nd pheno growing along side my of kush and psychosis and guess Which one's are only showing nannas?,so everyone read this as I'm not explaining it again, there's too many people get butt hurt over me saying I don't think SSDD ain't that wow and that i had hermies so if you gonna get assy save it,to the ones that's given constructive criticism or shared my opinion that its just ok, have a good Christmas to the others well I hope you get spider mite lol


One more thing and I'm done with this, if you weren't trying to attack him and put him on blast why didn't you post this in the bodhi thread that is always near the top of this section instead of creating a new post with a misleading title, if you read the bodhi thread you would see the occasional herm or unhappy customer they don't get attacked because they do it the right way.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have always been under the impression higher temps and more red light leads to more females.
> I also take anything like that with a grain of salt.
> On that note I am sorry you are dealing with hermies. They are bitches and cocksuckers all at once lol
> Cheers


I can't remember off hand how but im sure it's more blue and lower temps with 18 hrs not 24 hrs with added nitrogen can influence the sex when it has its first set of leaves, I'll double check it now Just to be sure lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> One more thing and I'm done with this, if you weren't trying to attack him and put him on blast why didn't you post this in the bodhi thread that is always near the top of this section instead of creating a new post with a misleading title, if you read the bodhi thread you would see the occasional herm or unhappy customer they don't get attacked because they do it the right way.


If writing i won't be using bodhi again is attacking well that's your fucking problem,i didn't diss the guy i just shared my experience with everyone,if you don't Like it not my problem i suggest you read someone else's profile and moan on their site instead cause I am loosing my patience slowly here , I am not some some idiot who buys 1 seed and becomes judge and jury on the seed bank I've grown over 60 strain's in my time and never had as bad as a Hermie i did with SSDD


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2017)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Life tip for you, when everyone else is a dick head you are probabaly the dick head,


----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2017)

This is a fun.... but train wreck style thread.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> This is a fun.... but train wreck style thread.


Kinda like a finnshaggy thread, but with content I'm interested in. 
I'm a sucker for some good op vs. trolls action


----------



## RORSN (Dec 24, 2017)

Sounds like a Freak Out, Trouble Every Day.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 24, 2017)

If the title read "I got 7 males from SSDD" then I would believe it, but not the herm part... I ran 3 packs of SSDD and had a high male ratio on all 3.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> If writing i won't be using bodhi again is attacking well that's your fucking problem,i didn't diss the guy i just shared my experience with everyone,if you don't Like it not my problem i suggest you read someone else's profile and moan on their site instead cause I am loosing my patience slowly here , I am not some some idiot who buys 1 seed and becomes judge and jury on the seed bank I've grown over 60 strain's in my time and never had as bad as a Hermie i did with SSDD


This is a thread, not a status btw . And yes seed sex is predetermined and there are even labs that will let you know which are males and which are females, while in seed form, with a pretty high accuracy rating or so I hear.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> This is a thread, not a status btw . And yes seed sex is predetermined and there are even labs that will let you know which are males and which are females, while in seed form, with a pretty high accuracy rating or so I hear.


Thread status same thing cunny funt


MustangStudFarm said:


> If the title read "I got 7 males from SSDD" then I would believe it, but not the herm part... I ran 3 packs of SSDD and had a high male ratio on all 3.


Yeah bro believe it I'm gutted I've run 1 pheno twice just to be double Sure and got a different pheno in now and they Hermied again,pity people get all touchy Just because their experience don't match up with mine,if I could I'd give everyone here a cut of it I would with a warning label tho, I have pulled the plug on it now binned all my cuttings Which broke my heart, I wouldn't even give them away to someone i like, that's how 100% i am on this,not 1 person can answer why my blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie and planted same time same soil same grow room and not 1 can answer why it happened twice on 1 pheno and 1 on another it's all school boy bs lol to the ones that are offended by a sentence gfyoh and merry f*cking xmas lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

RORSN said:


> Sounds like a Freak Out, Trouble Every Day.


I like it lol swear I've murdered Mr bodhi himself LMFAO


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4062674





Sunbiz1 said:


> Of the 200 or so plants I've run, self-pollination occurred twice:
> The first being when the lights went off for 2 days mid-flower, and the second being when I decided to run the hermied beans(there were several hundred)I created by accident.
> I have had rogue seeds in a few others, 2-5 beans/plant. But never with any stock I have purchased from any breeder online.
> I do have a pack of freebies here that came with my recent Bodhi order, of which label states to only run outdoors due to instability.
> Hence them being free.


I've only ever had them twice myself bro 1 critical mass from dinafem had the odd seed here and there but manageable, this time tho worst ever literally dozens and dozens, like 1 guy said here i should have kept my eye on them but I had faith in what people were saying about it and the seed bank but unfortunately I got a dud pack put me right off


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Thread status same thing cunny funt
> 
> Yeah bro believe it I'm gutted I've run 1 pheno twice just to be double Sure and got a different pheno in now and they Hermied again,pity people get all touchy Just because their experience don't match up with mine,if I could I'd give everyone here a cut of it I would with a warning label tho, I have pulled the plug on it now binned all my cuttings Which broke my heart, I wouldn't even give them away to someone i like, that's how 100% i am on this,not 1 person can answer why my blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie and planted same time same soil same grow room and not 1 can answer why it happened twice on 1 pheno and 1 on another it's all school boy bs lol to the ones that are offended by a sentence gfyoh and merry f*cking xmas lol


It's funny how the dumbest person in the room is usually the loudest... Go buy some Barney's Farm and call it a day.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2017)

RORSN said:


> Sounds like a Freak Out, Trouble Every Day.





Jay7t5 said:


> I like it lol swear I've murdered Mr bodhi himself LMFAO


What's funny is the guy w/ the Zappa avatar missing the Mothers of Invention reference.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> If you'd asked me if I done anything to get more females during germination you would have known i did use more blue light lower temps etc etc to influence More females but I still ended up with 7 males, never assume mate it makes a "ass" out of"u" & "me" now gtf off my status if you Just gonna bitch


I don't believe you. Sorry


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> What's funny is the guy w/ the Zappa avatar missing the Mothers of Invention reference.
> View attachment 4062872


Lmao


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> So after reading up on all the hype about bodhi strains i decided to Give a couple of strains a go myself sunshine daydream And blueberry hashplant, I germinated 5 bbhp and 7ssdd I had 3 blueberry hashplant females and 2 females from the sunshine daydream which is pretty piss poor if you ask me but that's not anyone's fault, I harvested the blueberry hashplant had 2 phenos kept my favourite but the sunshine daydream i had 2 different phenos harvested 1 last week to find it covered in seeds I've had around 50 so far and I only smoked a quarter or so, I thought ok maybe it's a 1 off I'll try the other pheno and it's on week 4 and I inspected the buds this time and Just found a load more seed pods on it.so out of £80 worth of seed's I ended up with 2 females both Hermies and I will say this which I know won't be popular, dinafem and Humboldt do better strains at the fraction of the price,sunny d smell's ok but it didn't wow me what so ever and the other people who smoked it with me said the same it's Just ok. I have a feeling that because sunny d got popular and bodhi run out i think some rush job was done to get seed's back in stock Cause my sunny d looks More like the green crack i grew with Humboldts tamping folk's, I've Gone over to UGORG now screw bodhi strains


I had a herm issue with ugorgs discobiscuit.ALL the females hermed only 3 weeks into flower.
their killerskunk and psychosister was good tho.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Dec 24, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> HSO has their seeds made by bulk suppliers in Spain, even if you buy them in the states.


no hso do a lot of their breeding in the states.
and they will soon be doing breeding projects at brownguy420's farm.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 24, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Thread status same thing cunny funt
> 
> Yeah bro believe it I'm gutted I've run 1 pheno twice just to be double Sure and got a different pheno in now and they Hermied again,pity people get all touchy Just because their experience don't match up with mine,if I could I'd give everyone here a cut of it I would with a warning label tho, I have pulled the plug on it now binned all my cuttings Which broke my heart, I wouldn't even give them away to someone i like, that's how 100% i am on this,not 1 person can answer why my blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie and planted same time same soil same grow room and not 1 can answer why it happened twice on 1 pheno and 1 on another it's all school boy bs lol to the ones that are offended by a sentence gfyoh and merry f*cking xmas lol


In addition to my apparently funny comment, I actually provided you with some useful information that is true. Funny how you glance over the advice you are given because of the so called "hate" you receive. I hope you all the best with whatever breeder you do choose to go with .


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 24, 2017)

I still haven't seen any pics of the hermie as proof. Yeah...I'm just going to check this guy off as someone looking for free beans or some kind of handout from the breeder.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 24, 2017)

resinousflowers420 said:


> no hso do a lot of their breeding in the states.
> and they will soon be doing breeding projects at brownguy420's farm.


HSO's regular seeds are bred in the USA but their feminized lines are indeed made in Spain.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> It's funny how the dumbest person in the room is usually the loudest... Go buy some Barney's Farm and call it a day.


Dumb for saying what I experienced and if people troll I'll stand my ground,if I said I had a Hermie from Humboldt people wouldn't have said anything but because their tongues are so far up bodhis strains they go all bitchy like yourself, I've tried Barney's farm i didn't get a Hermie as it goes but the strain was like most of the seed banks and Just watered down genetics


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

rocker335 said:


> I still haven't seen any pics of the hermie as proof. Yeah...I'm just going to check this guy off as someone looking for free beans or some kind out handout from the breeder.


Wtf you on about proof,why would I make up something that i know won't be popular, and yeah saying I'm not happy with Bodhi ssdd is gonna get me a free pack FFS,listen to yourself, I have no reason to lie now jog on


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

resinousflowers420 said:


> I had a herm issue with ugorgs discobiscuit.ALL the females hermed only 3 weeks into flower.
> their killerskunk and psychosister was good tho.


I have psychosis given to me in 2010 and I am Just wondering if i got psychosister but maybe a hybrid or vice versa


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> What's funny is the guy w/ the Zappa avatar missing the Mothers of Invention reference.
> View attachment 4062872


I know you were on about freak out wtf i found it funny, it's you that looks stupid now Cause you tried to bitch but I found it funny lol the son of orange county comes to my mind when I talk to you A FOOL!!!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't believe you. Sorry


Don't give a shit sorry


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## genuity (Dec 24, 2017)

I got 2 wedding cake BX1 in flower,both are putting out balls & hairs..
I going to try and knock the balls off,and let them keep growing..as long as it don't get out of hand.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> I got 2 wedding cake BX1 in flower,both are putting out balls & hairs..
> I going to try and knock the balls off,and let them keep growing..as long as it don't get out of hand.


Sorry to hear that bro I hope it's not as bad as mine lol


----------



## Shua1991 (Dec 25, 2017)

Live and let live. 5 years ago I got ace of spades and plushberry from TGA genetics, the ace of spades had a few nanner exposing females, (out of 2 packs) but they rooted 3 days after cloning, which beats any id had to clone at the time (some taking weeks). I spent nearly a grand getting the ace of spades and the plushberry recently just to get the lady (or males) who produced sweet sap, literally dripping off the sides of the stems, and on the Bud's. I've never seen that, since, and you cannot beat the terps on that black cherry phenotype, it oozes from the plants, it's worth herms every once in a while if you find the keeper. All cannabis evolved with that trait, hybrids are just attempts to produce something unique, so it's likely ol' Mary is going to disappoint us every few packs, live and learn. What's odd is that the best overall breeders tend to be commercial, at least in my experience, like Nirvana(Dutch) and Ace(Spanish) have had better germ. Rates and fewer herms than most I've tried "breeders" I've spent my hard earned cash on. Some are worth the investment, and the sea is so vast to draw from, it's not worth wasting effort to draw attention to a crowd. I was called silly for saying similar things a few years back, best to say it(what needs to be said) and move on.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Dec 25, 2017)

Grew out a dank Zappa and it hermied on me. The weed is fire tho. I grew a s1 purple urkle without a single nanner and some other nice plants under the same conditions without any herms. It happens even in optimal conditions. Just part of it. I'm currently on day 23 of thunderwookie that's a gargantuan for its age. I'm pretty sure it's a male tho. Bodhi has pretty plants irregardless that grow vigorously in my room. Some strains just prefer the outdoors.


----------



## macamus33 (Dec 25, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Yeah mate I guess I just had a bum pack I like the blueberry hashplant some of the densest nugs I've grown, Like i stated earlier I'm not calling Bodhi strains shit as a whole but the sunshine daydream i was terribly let down with, I don't have a big set up so all this sexing and screwing around to end with ounces of seeded weed before Christmas and only 2 females in a pack of seed's that cost 70 quid us enough for any man to loose faith in a breeder, it's a pity too many people get but hurt because my experience didn't match theirs and automatically gives them the right to get bitchy and assume i have been growing 2 minute's lol


 Hey man, I understand. I too run a very small grow. Currently only running 2- 3x3 tents. Space and time is at a premium. I have had a similar experiance with a well known breeder who people says walk on water and can do no wrong. I will never buy seeds from this breeder again. Had to go out of town for 2 weeks for work. Had a newby watching the crop. Came back to a hermied so called feminised Northern Light #5. Ruined the whole grow. Every thing loaded with seed. Also another reason I will never use so called feminised seed from anyone. This breeder is dead to me. Yet there are 1000's of posts and pictures on forums of great plants being grown from this breeder. But there are certain breeders I have never had a problem from ie Bohdi, Karma, Cannaventure, Connoiseur Genetics to name a few. But sometimes I wonder when you order seeds from some of these seedbanks if they just do not throw some seeds in a package and mail them out. Especially when all of a sudden they have strains no one else sells. It would not surprise me if this happens. Also at times a bad batch of seeds may get released. Shit happens. In my experiance though with Bohdi, Have not had it happen to me.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2017)

I did have one Thunder Wookie herm wildly soon after placing in flower tent. It was a full tilt 50/50 herm. The herb was decent but not as impressive compared to Space Monkey with the same father. The one I flowered through smelled strongly like shit while flowering and was overwhelming! At chop the shit smell dissipated immediately. Quite potent and skunky fuel taste after that. Friends liked it well. 

Many of the hotter strains have a hermie mom somewhere in their ancestors and that trait may show up at any time in the progeny. This is a fact and I accept that with poly-hybreeds there will be a hermie from time to time and some strains are more susceptible. I even have seeds from projects that well known breeders have dropped because of hermies or hermies of a parent. They did not consider the cause to be grower error at all. Limited testing may not even expose that trait. I do have IBLs and simple hybrid strains that I never had a hermie in many runs in years and herms will appear in other strains flowered the same time and of course same conditions.

Reporting hermies should be accepted the same as reporting great terps or bad stretch or dense buds or anything else relevant to the plant. In the end I choose to use Bodhi because, well......FIRE! His rep speaks for itself. Hermies are second nature to cannabis and a near natural state for some. Unnecessary bashing of very solid reputation breeders is also bullshit and makes one appear a bit stupid.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Unnecessary bashing of very solid reputation breeders is also bullshit and makes one appear a bit stupid.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 25, 2017)

macamus33 said:


> ...But sometimes I wonder when you order seeds from some of these seedbanks if they just do not throw some seeds in a package and mail them out. Especially when all of a sudden they have strains no one else sells. It would not surprise me if this happens...


While this is certainly a possibility, I highly doubt it's happening if you're purchasing beans from a reputable source. If a breeder found out a seedbank was selling knockoffs, they would quickly stop working with them. No breeder wants shitty impostor beans being passed around as their hard worked stock. For this reason and fwiw, I also don't think freebies are old stock, failed projects, or anything like that. Freebies are a great way for a breeder to get their work into the hands of new customers. It would be really stupid for someone breeding beans to step all over their brand like that, or allow seedbanks to do it. Having strains that no one else sells is also a strong business stance. For all we know, seedbanks are able to purchase exclusivity for particular strains for a given amount of time. Some seedbanks may have closer relationships with different breeders. Who knows. It's just always better to assume positive intent. Word of mouth is way too important here, and the banks and breeders that have been around for while know that. Just my .02 though


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)

macamus33 said:


> Hey man, I understand. I too run a very small grow. Currently only running 2- 3x3 tents. Space and time is at a premium. I have had a similar experiance with a well known breeder who people says walk on water and can do no wrong. I will never buy seeds from this breeder again. Had to go out of town for 2 weeks for work. Had a newby watching the crop. Came back to a hermied so called feminised Northern Light #5. Ruined the whole grow. Every thing loaded with seed. Also another reason I will never use so called feminised seed from anyone. This breeder is dead to me. Yet there are 1000's of posts and pictures on forums of great plants being grown from this breeder. But there are certain breeders I have never had a problem from ie Bohdi, Karma, Cannaventure, Connoiseur Genetics to name a few. But sometimes I wonder when you order seeds from some of these seedbanks if they just do not throw some seeds in a package and mail them out. Especially when all of a sudden they have strains no one else sells. It would not surprise me if this happens. Also at times a bad batch of seeds may get released. Shit happens. In my experiance though with Bohdi, Have not had it happen to me.


Man that's shit news, I feel your pain lol, some people are just plain assholes and because your experience don't match up with theirs I am conspiring against Bodhi seeds and been accused of being a seed bank spreading propaganda, fucking idiot's lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> While this is certainly a possibility, I highly doubt it's happening if you're purchasing beans from a reputable source. If a breeder found out a seedbank was selling knockoffs, they would quickly stop working with them. No breeder wants shitty impostor beans being passed around as their hard worked stock. For this reason and fwiw, I also don't think freebies are old stock, failed projects, or anything like that. Freebies are a great way for a breeder to get their work into the hands of new customers. It would be really stupid for someone breeding beans to step all over their brand like that, or allow seedbanks to do it. Having strains that no one else sells is also a strong business stance. For all we know, seedbanks are able to purchase exclusivity for particular strains for a given amount of time. Some seedbanks may have closer relationships with different breeders. Who knows. It's just always better to assume positive intent. Word of mouth is way too important here, and the banks and breeders that have been around for while know that. Just my .02 though


I got a skiggoh


RetiredGuerilla said:


> Grew out a dank Zappa and it hermied on me. The weed is fire tho. I grew a s1 purple urkle without a single nanner and some other nice plants under the same conditions without any herms. It happens even in optimal conditions. Just part of it. I'm currently on day 23 of thunderwookie that's a gargantuan for its age. I'm pretty sure it's a male tho. Bodhi has pretty plants irregardless that grow vigorously in my room. Some strains just prefer the outdoors.[/QUOTE
> Oh careful saying that dank Zappa Hermied mate you'll be called a dickhead or accused of a start up seed bank trying to spread propaganda or be made out to be a amateur lol I've had all 3 and not 1 of these experts can Give me a logical reason why 2 strains off the Same breeder planted the same time same soil and Only the SSDD Hermied twice on 1 pheno once on a different pheno apart from 1 person who said that maybe SSDD don't Like indoors or my set up is too intense Which i doubt as I'm using 35w per sq ft of LED osram citizens mix


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I did have one Thunder Wookie herm wildly soon after placing in flower tent. It was a full tilt 50/50 herm. The herb was decent but not as impressive compared to Space Monkey with the same father. The one I flowered through smelled strongly like shit while flowering and was overwhelming! At chop the shit smell dissipated immediately. Quite potent and skunky fuel taste after that. Friends liked it well.
> 
> Many of the hotter strains have a hermie mom somewhere in their ancestors and that trait may show up at any time in the progeny. This is a fact and I accept that with poly-hybreeds there will be a hermie from time to time and some strains are more susceptible. I even have seeds from projects that well known breeders have dropped because of hermies or hermies of a parent. They did not consider the cause to be grower error at all. Limited testing may not even expose that trait. I do have IBLs and simple hybrid strains that I never had a hermie in many runs in years and herms will appear in other strains flowered the same time and of course same conditions.
> 
> Reporting hermies should be accepted the same as reporting great terps or bad stretch or dense buds or anything else relevant to the plant. In the end I choose to use Bodhi because, well......FIRE! His rep speaks for itself. Hermies are second nature to cannabis and a near natural state for some. Unnecessary bashing of very solid reputation breeders is also bullshit and makes one appear a bit stupid.


His blueberry hashplant was ok,sunshine daydream was oversold under delivered, that's my honest opinion it smells ok And the few people who i given it too have preferred the blueberry hashplant but that's probably because of all the seed's in it


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)

Shua1991 said:


> Live and let live. 5 years ago I got ace of spades and plushberry from TGA genetics, the ace of spades had a few nanner exposing females, (out of 2 packs) but they rooted 3 days after cloning, which beats any id had to clone at the time (some taking weeks). I spent nearly a grand getting the ace of spades and the plushberry recently just to get the lady (or males) who produced sweet sap, literally dripping off the sides of the stems, and on the Bud's. I've never seen that, since, and you cannot beat the terps on that black cherry phenotype, it oozes from the plants, it's worth herms every once in a while if you find the keeper. All cannabis evolved with that trait, hybrids are just attempts to produce something unique, so it's likely ol' Mary is going to disappoint us every few packs, live and learn. What's odd is that the best overall breeders tend to be commercial, at least in my experience, like Nirvana(Dutch) and Ace(Spanish) have had better germ. Rates and fewer herms than most I've tried "breeders" I've spent my hard earned cash on. Some are worth the investment, and the sea is so vast to draw from, it's not worth wasting effort to draw attention to a crowd. I was called silly for saying similar things a few years back, best to say it(what needs to be said) and move on.


It's pathetic though mate Just because people's experience don't match up with theirs you get complete a holes getting all defensive Cause i didn't Like what strain they think is the best weed in the world the way they talk about it, I'm wondering how many people are saying it's nicer than what it is and just following the bandwagon Cause I've read loads of post's here saying that they love a certain strain but when I grow it it's not that wow tbh Like blue dream Humboldt i didn't think much of it tbh was just ok


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4063078


Go away with your shitty little pics, unlike you who got offended by my avatar pic i don't really give a fuck about what pic i see wether its of a stupid dog or a picture of a couple who looks like they're stuck in the 80s and the last name is simpleton, yeah I'm on about your pic lmfao


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Oh careful saying that dank Zappa Hermied mate you'll be called a dickhead or accused of a start up seed bank trying to spread propaganda or be made out to be a amateur..........


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4063431


Nope still don't do anything for me mr simpleton, I Just figured who you look Like


----------



## COGrown (Dec 26, 2017)

At least something good came out of 2017.


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4063431


ed vedder on the right?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 26, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> the few people who i given it too have preferred the blueberry hashplant but that's probably because of all the seed's in it


I am trying to picture the bums that you gave weed to, I would have handed that shit back to you and laughed!!! You sir fit the description of a full blown retard...


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am trying to picture the bums that you gave weed to, I would have handed that shit back to you and laughed!!! You sir fit the description of a full blown retard...
> 
> View attachment 4063480
> View attachment 4063481


Aw look what we have here a fully grown man resorting to childish pictures to try and annoy me, you'll have to do better than that to annoy me wankstain lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4063431


Seeing that you Like pictures Mr simpleton I've done 1 especially for you for Christmas,put it in a digital photo frame, she'll love it


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


>


Mustang stud farm, I mean really


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 26, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> View attachment 4063495


2 can play at that game lol


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 26, 2017)

Some one is lovin the attention


----------



## COGrown (Dec 26, 2017)

I grew a full pack on ssdd and kept 1 cut for several years. It's one of the best bodhi strains I have grown, and never went squirrely on me even when other strains I was growing did. Out of my pack I got 6 females, all of which were nice in some regard, but one was really a heavy hitter as far as potency goes. While not 'psychedelic' per se, definitely induced a very trancelike, daydreamy state. Had a very afghani kush taste (hard to describe but extremely similar to the pre-98 cut and LA Confidential from DNA) but with buttery smell that unfortunately was mostly lost in the taste. But I like that dark kushy taste, so I did not particularly mind. I had some blueberry and mango phenos, but they were not as potent as the one with no fruitiness. Just sharing my direct experience with the strain, FWIW.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 26, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> His blueberry hashplant was ok,sunshine daydream was oversold under delivered, that's my honest opinion it smells ok And the few people who i given it too have preferred the blueberry hashplant but that's probably because of all the seed's in it


so does that mean you should try more bodhi gear that has 88g13hp as a dad?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 26, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I am trying to picture the bums that you gave weed to, I would have handed that shit back to you and laughed!!! You sir fit the description of a full blown retard...
> 
> View attachment 4063480
> View attachment 4063481


He got a g-g-good brain!!!


----------



## greg nr (Dec 26, 2017)

and he knows lots of words. great words.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 26, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> so does that mean you should try more bodhi gear that has 88g13hp as a dad?


I certainly will, have heard only good things from multiple sources.


----------



## Serva (Dec 26, 2017)

COGrown said:


> While not 'psychedelic' per se, definitely induced a very trancelike, daydreamy state.


I have to underline this! Not what I would call psychedelic, but falling into a sunshine trance! I even liked the taste. Definitly NOT strong, but nice! A sweet floral taste, with sour/spicy undertones. Did I already mentioned, my wife called the buds SNOWBALLS (she doesn‘t know anything about weed), should be enough to imagine how frosty this cut is. You can see the first crystals right after flipping, and it won‘t stop producing more and more and more! None of my 6 plants had nanners (I am also running Jillybean, my last round with her, because all cuts (3) are producing nanners in week 4-5)! The cut is one of my hardest to grow, really sensitive to nutes, really sensitive to overwatering, and a fucking lanky girl... stretching like 200%. I will toss her now, because I am sooo height restricted, and have more appalachia crosses coming soon, but I will try to keep a stash of buds as long as possible, for the special moments! Most unique effect I have ever smoked!


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Dec 26, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Mate my environment is bang on im using osram SSL and citizen's i have grown over 60 strains from variable seed bank's and yes I have had a Hermie with a few seeds here and there but not as bad as this sunny D , it's like a male has shot his load over it and seed's everywhere, I am growing the blueberry hashplant next to her and she didn't Hermie and they're organics so there's nothing on my part that can influence Hermies so unfortunately I have a bum pack, Like i said maybe its a 1 off but it's enough never to buy his strains again, I'm fucking fuming with it tbh


If one hermie is enough to get you that mad its pretty clear you lack experience. And the fact you've experienced with multiple hermies in the past really exposes your story. I been growing for 15-16 years and have seen MAYBE one or two full on hermies that I wouldnt consider my own fault. You do realize what you're claiming is so far from the norm that its really tough to take your claim seriously. Not to mention you think you can change the sex of the plant after germination. That would make plant sex test kits pretty obsolete. 

Can we see pic of one of your best buds? And you talk of lack of smell in strains. What is your harvesting tek? So many questions ... DO YOU EVEN GROW BRO?


----------



## nc208 (Dec 26, 2017)

Holy Fudge how is this thread still going on? This troll has you all going for 9 pages?

If you want a snapshot of this trolls experience


Jay7t5 said:


> So I got myself some bodhi seeds blueberry hashplants and sunshine daydream, I had a few sunshine daydream males I picked 1 Which actually fooled me in the beginning when I didn't know how to sex a plant in veg mode and put it in my assumed female group until flower to my surprise it was a male!!,bushiest shortest male I've seen could have been a heshe lol so I collected the pollen and pollinated my psychosis female and now got my first batch of seeds and want to know should i be ripening them should I wait for a few weeks to harden off and what would this be known as?a IBL F1 S1 this is where im confused, Also is this the best way to get top genetics? Thanks in advance


http://rollitup.org/t/newbie-breeder-any-tips.953993/


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 26, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> So after reading up on all the hype about bodhi strains i decided to Give a couple of strains a go myself sunshine daydream And blueberry hashplant, I germinated 5 bbhp and 7ssdd I had 3 blueberry hashplant females and 2 females from the sunshine daydream which is pretty piss poor if you ask me but that's not anyone's fault, I harvested the blueberry hashplant had 2 phenos kept my favourite but the sunshine daydream i had 2 different phenos harvested 1 last week to find it covered in seeds I've had around 50 so far and I only smoked a quarter or so, I thought ok maybe it's a 1 off I'll try the other pheno and it's on week 4 and I inspected the buds this time and Just found a load more seed pods on it.so out of £80 worth of seed's I ended up with 2 females both Hermies and I will say this which I know won't be popular, dinafem and Humboldt do better strains at the fraction of the price,sunny d smell's ok but it didn't wow me what so ever and the other people who smoked it with me said the same it's Just ok. I have a feeling that because sunny d got popular and bodhi run out i think some rush job was done to get seed's back in stock Cause my sunny d looks More like the green crack i grew with Humboldts tamping folk's, I've Gone over to UGORG now screw bodhi strains


Pics or it didn't haplen5. Bodhi is solid gear. Grower mistakes can cause herms.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 26, 2017)

see4 said:


> Bummer. It sucks when you get duds. I've had a couple of them in the past, Barney's Farm are duds for me, I refuse to buy any of those seeds. But others have luck with them.
> 
> Yea, Ancient was good for me on first try, I bought several more packs and have been lucky each time. I'm on my last pack.. if I pull a good male, I might chuck some pollen.


That makes me wonder. I've had a few various duds from various breeders. I'm talking full on beautiful plants. Plump solid buds with good smell. No high to them though. I figured it was one of those things that happen every so many hundreds or thousands of seeds.


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm interested in what seed bank you ordered your Bodhi seeds from. Might have run into someone pulling a switch on you. Bodhi sent his last 300 or so packs of SSDD to GLG awhile back and when they are out they are out. Both the male and female in that mix were lost. Post pics so we can see what they look like.


----------



## Serva (Dec 26, 2017)

nc208 said:


> Holy Fudge how is this thread still going on? This troll has you all going for 9 pages?
> 
> If you want a snapshot of this trolls experience
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/newbie-breeder-any-tips.953993/


HAHAHA


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Not really going to do anything. The sex of the plant is determined at the time the pollen mates with the flower. Much like humans, physical sex is determined long before birth/germination.
> 
> When a breeder makes a run, they will get between 3k-5k seeds. 50%-60% of those will be female. It's entirely possible you can get a pack of only male seeds. It does happen (so does all F seeds). It doesn't mean squat other than you lost the lottery.
> 
> ...


Environment does effect the sex of cannabis. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://naldc.nal.usda.gov/download/IND43966819/PDF&ved=0ahUKEwiliMbm9qjYAhUa24MKHet0CsYQFghOMAg&usg=AOvVaw04F293EWqL9izZU9jPxqwF 

That is a pdf. Kind of long and for cannabis sativa l. Hemp. I don't see why it wouldn't apply to other types of cannabis.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Environment does effect the sex of cannabis.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://naldc.nal.usda.gov/download/IND43966819/PDF&ved=0ahUKEwiliMbm9qjYAhUa24MKHet0CsYQFghOMAg&usg=AOvVaw04F293EWqL9izZU9jPxqwF
> 
> That is a pdf. Kind of long and for cannabis sativa l. Hemp. I don't see why it wouldn't apply to other types of cannabis.


What do you mean by this? Cannabis has distinct sex features that can be tested before sex is shown , which shows sex is predetermined, if you are getting hermies it's due to stress. Environment won't determine sex, it's the main reason why these tests are offered.

https://growershouse.com/remo-greenscreen-plant-gender-id-kit?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=1o1&scid=scplp11275&sc_intid=11275&keyword=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIn_LCqo6p2AIVDtVkCh1tcAIlEAQYASABEgIdEfD_BwE


----------



## greg nr (Dec 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Environment does effect the sex of cannabis.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://naldc.nal.usda.gov/download/IND43966819/PDF&ved=0ahUKEwiliMbm9qjYAhUa24MKHet0CsYQFghOMAg&usg=AOvVaw04F293EWqL9izZU9jPxqwF
> 
> That is a pdf. Kind of long and for cannabis sativa l. Hemp. I don't see why it wouldn't apply to other types of cannabis.


Sure, you can stress plants out and they will attempt to self pollinate. But you aren't changing the sex. There is either a y chromosome or there isn't. You aren't taking an xx pair and making them an xy. 

The chromosomal sex of a plant is determined when the seed is formed. You can change the expression, but not the genes. And without a major assault of hormones or chemstry, you aren't going to suppress male sex parts and force female flowers instead.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 26, 2017)

nc208 said:


> Holy Fudge how is this thread still going on? This troll has you all going for 9 pages?
> 
> If you want a snapshot of this trolls experience
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/newbie-breeder-any-tips.953993/


I read that too. He even was all excited about his SSDD cross in a previous thread and then came back to that same thread and started with the herm talk. LOL


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Sure, you can stress plants out and they will attempt to self pollinate. But you aren't changing the sex. There is either a y chromosome or there isn't. You aren't taking an xx pair and making them an xy.
> 
> The chromosomal sex of a plant is determined when the seed is formed. You can change the expression, but not the genes. And without a major assault of hormones or chemstry, you aren't going to suppress male sex parts and force female flowers instead.


While I agree with that statement, because it's true, I have noticed I tend to get more females when I provide certain environmental factors during the seedlings early life. I will also admit that I assumed this was conjecture but it has done me justice since I've started doing it. More blue spectrum, warmer root zone temps, higher nitrogen etc..

So I assumed seeds behaved like human embryos which all start off female and either form male parts or doesn't so I assumed same with seeds, not really sexually determined until later stages in the organisms life cycle.

Cheers


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 26, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Sure, you can stress plants out and they will attempt to self pollinate. But you aren't changing the sex. There is either a y chromosome or there isn't. You aren't taking an xx pair and making them an xy.
> 
> The chromosomal sex of a plant is determined when the seed is formed. You can change the expression, but not the genes. And without a major assault of hormones or chemstry, you aren't going to suppress male sex parts and force female flowers instead.


In the experiment it was observed that environment can influence sex. 

I get what your saying. I actually agree. I also think just because something is thought to be correct doesn't mean its right. 


Research on cannabis has been restricted. I would like to see more and I'm sure we will

There are studies and expierments that show it possible for environment to influence sex. In the pdf it actually showed a difference in sex ratio. 

My own experiments with it, anecdotal at best, lead be to believe environment can influence sex.


I don't believe it to be as drastic an influence as some have said.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> In the experiment it was observed that environment can influence sex.
> 
> I get what your saying. I actually agree. I also think just because something is thought to be correct doesn't mean its right.
> 
> ...


That's the same results I've found when researching online. Cheers


----------



## Serva (Dec 27, 2017)

I don‘t have changed my enviroment. Last time I popped seeds, I got 8 males out of 10 plants. This time I got 10 females out of 11 plants...

I have not read any experiment, which was big enough, to proof such a statement, as plants wouldn‘t be determinated way before sexing, or even seedling stage.

It‘s also wrong, that all humans are female in the beginning. They are EMBRYOS! Universal Beings! Sexual appearance like dick and tits will express later, yes. Same for our plants! But the information is already inside, what will be expressed later.


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 27, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I read that too. He even was all excited about his SSDD cross in a previous thread and then came back to that same thread and started with the herm talk. LOL


After reading that thread I'm sorry to say that I believe you accidentally pollinated your females. I have ran 4 full packs of SSDD searching for certain phenos and in my experience they have been super stable with males not ever showing sex until flipping the light. I had some that spent a year in veg before I got around to cloning them and then sending to flower. None of my 40+ SSDD ever had females throw nanners for what it's worth. Not saying they can't ever do it because all plants can if stressed hard enough. Anyway, consider yourself lucky, you have a batch of SSDD F2's!!


----------



## elkamino (Dec 27, 2017)

Hmm. My experience was different than the OP. Last year I popped 5 SSDD, got 4 girls, no nanners, 3 excellent plants and 2 solid keepers. Kept 1, she dense and smells of buttery blueberry muffin batter. Here’s some of her lowers at ~45 days. I’m about to flip her again, 4th run  At this point Hell I’d love to see a nanner


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 27, 2017)

This thread is absolutely HILARIOUS. 
The OP is such a tool that he shoulda been cool and stayed in school, so he could be a jerk and go to work.
Instead of being a jerk and attempting to trash a reputable breeders name .
YOU fucked up, NOT Bodhi .
Now stop being an arrogant tit and try to figure out what you did wrong.
Goodluck


----------



## Serva (Dec 27, 2017)

It‘s so interesting to see everyone looking for some different keeper! This one is looking like my #5 and #6 (which I still got). Great pain relief? Way more dense than the other plants? No trance like feeling? More a body stone? #2 (my personal fav) and #11 were lanky af, but had this lovely dreamy effect. #11 felt more like the sun was shining on my head (not that nice for me), while #2 is floating my body with warm sunshine, which just let me linger over dreams. #9 and #10 were just a mixing of everyhing between, nothing special for me. But none of them had nanners! I just flipped them (#2 + #6) for my 3rd run now!


----------



## see4 (Dec 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> That makes me wonder. I've had a few various duds from various breeders. I'm talking full on beautiful plants. Plump solid buds with good smell. No high to them though. I figured it was one of those things that happen every so many hundreds or thousands of seeds.


Good question. I don't think I've ever had an issue with plants not producing trichs, and thusly a high. But I suppose it could happen... that thc doesn't get produced in a fem plant.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 27, 2017)

see4 said:


> Good question. I don't think I've ever had an issue with plants not producing trichs, and thusly a high. But I suppose it could happen... that thc doesn't get produced in a fem plant.


Trics can be there without the buzz. I've seen some frosty hemp before. More plants than cannabis produce tricomes.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2017)

Nettles hash!


----------



## see4 (Dec 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Trics can be there without the buzz. I've seen some frosty hemp before. More plants than cannabis produce tricomes.


i honestly never noticed that. never knew you could get trichs without the high.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 27, 2017)

see4 said:


> i honestly never noticed that. never knew you could get trichs without the high.
> 
> View attachment 4064033


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichome


----------



## see4 (Dec 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichome


right.. i just assumed when you see trichs on a cannabis plant it is "rich in cannabinoids". I never knew you could get trichs and not be "rich in cannabinoids".


----------



## Craigson (Dec 27, 2017)

see4 said:


> i honestly never noticed that. never knew you could get trichs without the high.
> 
> View attachment 4064033


YUp i grew some 0%thc, 8-12%cbd plants this yr and they had frost


----------



## greg nr (Dec 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Trics can be there without the buzz. I've seen some frosty hemp before. More plants than cannabis produce tricomes.


I heard mint was the only other plant with trich's.


----------



## see4 (Dec 27, 2017)

Craigson said:


> YUp i grew some 0%thc, 8-12%cbd plants this yr and they had frost


Right, I should say cannabinoids rather than just thc.

It makes sense if you are growing CBD plants, to not get high. 

I think white and I were discussing no medicinal effects, we were just using the term 'high' generically.

Btw, what's been your experience with medicinal effects of pure cbd? I assume you converted it to oil or concentrate?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I heard mint was the only other plant with trich's.


Thousands of plants have trichomes. They produce different substances in different plants. Some are defensive and others are offensive.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 27, 2017)

I bought some red weed back in the 80's from some guy I didn't know. Looked great but smelled different. Good but different. No high just a headache. I assume wild hemp.


----------



## mr. childs (Dec 27, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I heard mint was the only other plant with trich's.


tomatoes i know of...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 27, 2017)

greg nr said:


> I heard mint was the only other plant with trich's.


Nope. Check the link I provided.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 27, 2017)

see4 said:


> right.. i just assumed when you see trichs on a cannabis plant it is "rich in cannabinoids". I never knew you could get trichs and not be "rich in cannabinoids".
> View attachment 4064041


I expect a buzz from most cannabis besides hemp. I suppose that the one in every so many I'm talking about may be a recessive trait where you don't get psychoactive cannabinoids.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 27, 2017)

Craigson said:


> YUp i grew some 0%thc, 8-12%cbd plants this yr and they had frost


What was the strain, btw? Also, did you have it tested or is it a known cut?


----------



## see4 (Dec 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I expect a buzz from most cannabis besides hemp. I suppose that the one in every so many I'm talking about may be a recessive trait where you don't get psychoactive cannabinoids.


Anomalies occur in nature all the time, I'm not surprised that once in a rare while you get a dud plant. Stupid evolution, Darwin sucks!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> After reading that thread I'm sorry to say that I believe you accidentally pollinated your females. I have ran 4 full packs of SSDD searching for certain phenos and in my experience they have been super stable with males not ever showing sex until flipping the light. I had some that spent a year in veg before I got around to cloning them and then sending to flower. None of my 40+ SSDD ever had females throw nanners for what it's worth. Not saying they can't ever do it because all plants can if stressed hard enough. Anyway, consider yourself lucky, you have a batch of SSDD F2's!!


Umm. Did you mean the OP? Because I've only commented abot the original poster. I've never grown SSDD.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> What do you mean by this? Cannabis has distinct sex features that can be tested before sex is shown , which shows sex is predetermined, if you are getting hermies it's due to stress. Environment won't determine sex, it's the main reason why these tests are offered.
> 
> https://growershouse.com/remo-greenscreen-plant-gender-id-kit?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=1o1&scid=scplp11275&sc_intid=11275&keyword=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIn_LCqo6p2AIVDtVkCh1tcAIlEAQYASABEgIdEfD_BwE


The articles I've read, and I'm not going to search them down again but they're out there, says it's the first 2 weeks of a plants life that the sex can be influenced. And even this kits says after the first 2 weeks, so that leads me to believe that sex is not predetermined until 2 weeks into a seedlings young life.

*What is the Plant Sex ID Kit?* The GreenScreen Plant Sex ID Kit is a plant sex identification kit that enables growers to identify the sex of their baby plants after only *2 weeks from germination*!


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 27, 2017)

Ive grown
Blueberry hashplant 2 packs
Super snow lotus
Cherry hashplant
Dread bread
Pink lotus
Tigersmilk

Few more cant remember

All outdoor 
Never a herm


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 27, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Umm. Did you mean the OP? Because I've only commented abot the original poster. I've never grown SSDD.


Yes, I read your reply which had the link in the quote I think so I went and read that thread. Yes I meant that to the OP. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

COGrown said:


> View attachment 4063502
> I grew a full pack on ssdd and kept 1 cut for several years. It's one of the best bodhi strains I have grown, and never went squirrely on me even when other strains I was growing did. Out of my pack I got 6 females, all of which were nice in some regard, but one was really a heavy hitter as far as potency goes. While not 'psychedelic' per se, definitely induced a very trancelike, daydreamy state. Had a very afghani kush taste (hard to describe but extremely similar to the pre-98 cut and LA Confidential from DNA) but with buttery smell that unfortunately was mostly lost in the taste. But I like that dark kushy taste, so I did not particularly mind. I had some blueberry and mango phenos, but they were not as potent as the one with no fruitiness. Just sharing my direct experience with the strain, FWIW.


6 females!! Your lucky there bro and glad you found some keepers, I have gone to UGORG killer skunk and I will try premier sweet later on, I had 2 phenos of the SSDD 1 had a ok smell plenty of frost but a 50/50 Hermie, I had more seed's of it than the plant i intentionally pollinated few months ago, I'm gutted, and people here are throwing a hissy fit cause I had a bad experience with SSDD, I grew bodhis blueberry hashplant that was fine and will do it again but I've had better and had worse,1 thing I will say about it it's the densest buds I've ever come across let alone grow lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

Bullethighway said:


> Ive grown
> Blueberry hashplant 2 packs
> Super snow lotus
> Cherry hashplant
> ...


I wish I had the climate to go outdoors mate lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I certainly will, have heard only good things from multiple sources.


I did too mate I'm gutted, I always do my research when buying seeds cause there's so much watered down genetics around and hermies, I don't mind the odd seed here and there but when you grind the bud up it grinds the seed's and you can smell them when you smoking a joint and pissing me off and binned all my sunshine daydream as I grew 1 pheno twice Hermied and got another pheno nearly finished now and that's Hermied also but my other plant's BHP OG K, psychosis haven't Hermied and they're all in same soil same Room,And not 1 of these experts here can Give me a genuine answer to why that is and Just assume I'm wrong because my experience don't match up with theirs, I always thought these site's are for growers to put their experience with growing on here, turns out you can post on here but don't you dare say you don't Like a strain that's popular or you'll get it lol, another popular strain Which i think maybe over rated is OG Kush but I have only grown dinafem version, frosty af but lacks the odour and punch for me


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

I can remember growing big bang greenhouse seed's about 6 -7 year's ago and it was a beast of a donkey dick but on week 8 had almost no trichomes and smelled of grass, I reluctantly cut it down early as I wanted to see it to the end and looked like it had another 2 week's to finish but I knew in 2 week's it wouldn't grow trichomes if it didn't start by now,my conditions probably had a lot to do with it as i had no air in at the time and Just a door open a little and temps in the 90s I still have 4 seeds left won't be doing that again


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 28, 2017)

It's all a numbers game. With the volume of seeds bohdi puts out statistics come into play. The more packs out the more chances for oddities such as the all male pack etc.

Bottom line if the parents used are good you got a chance to finding something good. You can't control this plant as much as we'd like to. You can find intersex in any cannabis that's just the way it is. It's up to the grower to put in work and make the selections. Seeds are not clones and it's a grab bag every time you pop one.


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 28, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I did too mate I'm gutted, I always do my research when buying seeds cause there's so much watered down genetics around and hermies, I don't mind the odd seed here and there but when you grind the bud up it grinds the seed's and you can smell them when you smoking a joint and pissing me off and binned all my sunshine daydream as I grew 1 pheno twice Hermied and got another pheno nearly finished now and that's Hermied also but my other plant's BHP OG K, psychosis haven't Hermied and they're all in same soil same Room,And not 1 of these experts here can Give me a genuine answer to why that is and Just assume I'm wrong because my experience don't match up with theirs, I always thought these site's are for growers to put their experience with growing on here, turns out you can post on here but don't you dare say you don't Like a strain that's popular or you'll get it lol, another popular strain Which i think maybe over rated is OG Kush but I have only grown dinafem version, frosty af but lacks the odour and punch for me


Lots of things going on here that I don't understand. In the other thread December 7th you admitted you tried to pollinate and possibly pollinated other plants. Now all of a sudden you have ran this strain multiple times and it's hermied both times. Sorry buddy but you're coming off as being untruthful. You'll need to do better if you want people to believe Bodhi's SSDD hermied on you. Too many variables and the fact that your partially pollinated the same run makes it impossible to make the claim that it hermied.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm cool with it if you never buy bodhi seeds again. 

just sayin'


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

Yeah and that's why I run again but I've already quashed that Theory as it's not pollinated the blueberry hashplant, I washed my room down run the same pheno and 1 different pheno and seeded again


N.R.G. said:


> Lots of things going on here that I don't understand. In the other thread December 7th you admitted you tried to pollinate and possibly pollinated other plants. Now all of a sudden you have ran this strain multiple times and it's hermied both times. Sorry buddy but you're coming off as being untruthful. You'll need to do better if you want people to believe Bodhi's SSDD hermied on you. Too many variables and the fact that your partially pollinated the same run makes it impossible to make the claim that it hermied.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> I'm cool with it if you never buy bodhi seeds again.
> 
> just sayin'


I'm cool if you don't speak here again as no fucker asked for your opinion anyway


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

That makes sense bro I'm not that disappointed with the amount of males Cause i think if you find a couple of keepers in a pack it can be worth it in the end but I guess the pack i had was just a rarity and extremely bad luck whatever the scenario it's a shame, breaks my heart culling my plant's


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 28, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I'm cool if you don't speak here again as no fucker asked for your opinion anyway


No, I'm being serious though. What is the point of this thread otherwise? Nobody really cares if you never grow bodhi again.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> No, I'm being serious though. What is the point of this thread otherwise? Nobody really cares if you never grow bodhi again.


I wrote the thing on here because I felt Like and seems that I read most of the bodhi SSDD reviews and grow journals on here I'd thought I'd share my experience as i was pissed i payed best part of £100 for 2 frigging hermies I have every right to share my experience on here,look up the word forum


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 28, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> No, I'm being serious though. What is the point of this thread otherwise? Nobody really cares if you never grow bodhi again.


The point is obviously for him to have a place to try and blame someone else for his self caused growing issues. Oh and the attention. Zappa would not approve of a such whiny bitch using his picture.
I don't think anyone cares if he grows anything again


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 28, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I wrote the thing on here because I felt Like and seems that I read most of the bodhi SSDD reviews and grow journals on here I'd thought I'd share my experience as i was pissed i payed best part of £100 for 2 frigging hermies I have every right to share my experience on here,look up the forum


YOU caused the hermies not Bodhi. Are you really this stunned? lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

GreenHighlander said:


> The point is obviously for him to have a place to try and blame someone else for his self caused growing issues. Oh and the attention. Zappa would not approve of a such whiny bitch using his picture.
> I don't think anyone cares if he grows anything again


I JUST CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ARE SUCH........A FOOL!!!! I I I JUST........ LMFAO


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

GreenHighlander said:


> YOU caused the hermies not Bodhi. Are you really this stunned? lol


Congratulations your Now on the silly little bitch ignore list i won't have the pleasure of your putridity again lol kindly fuck off


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 28, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I JUST CAN'T BELIEVE YOU ARE SUCH........A FOOL!!!! I I I JUST........ LMFAO


I am not the shitty grower on here trying to blame my shittyness on a reputable breeder. 
I am guessing the gene pool isn't too deep where you are from because you obviously have some severe issue with comprehension. I also suggest you find a new hobby. Growing isn't for you.
Wonder how long it will be before you start another thread crying like a bitch.


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 28, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I wrote the thing on here because I felt Like and seems that I read most of the bodhi SSDD reviews and grow journals on here I'd thought I'd share my experience as i was pissed i payed best part of £100 for 2 frigging hermies I have every right to share my experience on here,look up the word forum


in retrospect now, do you think there was probably a better way to share your experience with it?


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 28, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Congratulations your Now on the silly little bitch ignore list i won't have the pleasure of your putridity again lol kindly fuck off


now u got the shills stired up LOL hold on I gotta pop some corn be right back


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 28, 2017)

This thread is pure fuckery now. 

I hope a mod comes in and locks it. I wont go ask them to because that goes against my personal code but the thread has zero value at this point.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

Lol I will say this about this


elephantSea said:


> in retrospect now, do you think there was probably a better way to share your experience with it?


How would you have wanted Me to put it?, people could've asked me questions about my set up and what steps I've taken to find out if it's me at fault but instead assumed called names put down and everyone followed suit so fuck that they get the asshole side of me instead,if people here were such damn experts 1 of them would come forward and answer why did bodhis blueberry hashplant didn't Hermie and it's in the same grow Room same conditions same soil and I've run 2 phenos of each along with psychosis og Kush but the only one's Hermied is SSDD, I've explained this a million times and I've even been accused of being a seed bank spreading propaganda, it's ridiculous and all i said was i don't Like SSDD and it Hermied FFS, swear I've personally attacked him or some shit


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 28, 2017)

I will answer why the bbhp didn't hermie, but the ssdd did.

They're just different plants, man. It's just that simple.

Most people post their experience with bodhi in the already very popular bodhi thread. Good or bad, It would have been appropriate to post your results in there.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> I will answer why the bbhp didn't hermie, but the ssdd did.
> 
> They're just different plants, man. It's just that simple.
> 
> Most people post their experience with bodhi in the already very popular bodhi thread. Good or bad, It would have been appropriate to post your results in there.


Ok why would the 2nd pheno Hermie if it's a 1 off?


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 28, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Ok why would the 2nd pheno Hermie if it's a 1 off?


And a run the first pheno twice it done same thing bro, I am 100% sure This pack is not kosher, I have made every step to determine what is the problem, and yeah maybe i should have posted it in the Bodhi thread but couldn't find it at the time so Just started a new thread, if id said it on there I'd probably have double the people disagreeing with me, I swear down i bought them from attitude germed 10/11 had 2 females got excited and that's where the good experience end's with SSDD


----------



## elephantSea (Dec 28, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Ok why would the 2nd pheno Hermie if it's a 1 off?


We will never know. I'm really sorry. It's just the way it is.

It's okay to have bad experience. Most people do, and move on to the next pack without thinking too much about it.

You're angry about it, and it makes sense. There's a lot of goodwill in the bodhi thread over ssdd, and people have high expectations of it when purchasing a pack. I did. And if you did get burned, consider yourself lucky to be so unlucky, and move on. Grow some bodhi or not. You don't have to pledge allegiance to anyone.


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 28, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Ok why would the 2nd pheno Hermie if it's a 1 off?


You posted that you have never grown regular seeds before

You posted this December 2 2017:


> I stated i only Just learned to sex a plant during the 6 week veg period without sticking them to 12/12 to wait for them to show, I have always used femanised seeds until a few months ago,


You didn't have time to run your SSDD multiple times my friend.

Then you posted this on December 7:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident


Instead of trying to trash one of the best breeders out there and probably the nicest breeder out there, maybe you should be honest with yourself and own your mistake. Not trying to be rude, I just think you made a mistake. You said yourself this is the first run you've ever made with regular seeds.


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 28, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> We will never know. I'm really sorry. It's just the way it is.
> 
> It's okay to have bad experience. Most people do, and move on to the next pack with thinking too much about it.
> 
> You're angry about it, and it makes sense. There's a lot of goodwill in the bodhi thread over ssdd, and people have high expectations of it when purchasing a pack. I did. And if you did get burned, consider yourself lucky to be so unlucky, and move on. Grow some bodhi or not. You don't have to pledge allegiance to anyone.


Words of wisdom!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> This thread is pure fuckery now.
> 
> I hope a mod comes in and locks it. I wont go ask them to because that goes against my personal code but the thread has zero value at this point.


I could not disagree more, amigo. It's either a decent troll job by the OP [ my guess ], or he's exactly as he's been portraying himself. Either way, it's been a goldmine of low hanging punchlines for the morning wake and bake.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I could not disagree more, amigo. It's either a decent troll job by the OP [ my guess ], or he's exactly as he's been portraying himself. Either way, it's been a goldmine of low hanging punchlines for the morning wake and bake.


Definitely a troll job. A shame this is the most activity around here in a good while.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 28, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Definitely a troll job. A shame this is the most activity around here in a good while.


Shid keep your eye on the read Bodhi thread in a few months!!!


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 28, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> We will never know. I'm really sorry. It's just the way it is.
> 
> It's okay to have bad experience. Most people do, and move on to the next pack with thinking too much about it.
> 
> You're angry about it, and it makes sense. There's a lot of goodwill in the bodhi thread over ssdd, and people have high expectations of it when purchasing a pack. I did. And if you did get burned, consider yourself lucky to be so unlucky, and move on. Grow some bodhi or not. You don't have to pledge allegiance to anyone.


like u wow its all good


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2017)

This thread.......


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I did too mate I'm gutted, I always do my research when buying seeds cause there's so much watered down genetics around and hermies, I don't mind the odd seed here and there but when you grind the bud up it grinds the seed's and you can smell them when you smoking a joint and pissing me off and binned all my sunshine daydream as I grew 1 pheno twice Hermied and got another pheno nearly finished now and that's Hermied also but my other plant's BHP OG K, psychosis haven't Hermied and they're all in same soil same Room,And not 1 of these experts here can Give me a genuine answer to why that is and Just assume I'm wrong because my experience don't match up with theirs, I always thought these site's are for growers to put their experience with growing on here, turns out you can post on here but don't you dare say you don't Like a strain that's popular or you'll get it lol, another popular strain Which i think maybe over rated is OG Kush but I have only grown dinafem version, frosty af but lacks the odour and punch for me


I used to run Dynasty gear, which 5 years ago was fantastic. Then I had to re-order beans on my favorite strain 2 years ago. And guess what?, the F2's were not as good as the original. I even found a shit smelling pheno lacking potency.
That's why I switched, after many hours of research to Bodhi. They have stood the test of time.
Not sure what happened with your beans, but nobody including Bodhi is immune to a mistake.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 29, 2017)

elephantSea said:


> We will never know. I'm really sorry. It's just the way it is.
> 
> It's okay to have bad experience. Most people do, and move on to the next pack without thinking too much about it.
> 
> You're angry about it, and it makes sense. There's a lot of goodwill in the bodhi thread over ssdd, and people have high expectations of it when purchasing a pack. I did. And if you did get burned, consider yourself lucky to be so unlucky, and move on. Grow some bodhi or not. You don't have to pledge allegiance to anyone.


Yeah bro I guess it's just 1 of those Thing's and thanks for constructive input, I have moved over to UGORG now see what I find in their stock


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I used to run Dynasty gear, which 5 years ago was fantastic. Then I had to re-order beans on my favorite strain 2 years ago. And guess what?, the F2's were not as good as the original. I even found a shit smelling pheno lacking potency.
> That's why I switched, after many hours of research to Bodhi. They have stood the test of time.
> Not sure what happened with your beans, but nobody including Bodhi is immune to a mistake.


It's a Pity people get all assy Just because your experience don't match up with theirs, I said to someone before maybe Bodhi or attitude created a hybrid as they sold out everywhere apart from attitude and repackaged a unstable hybrid because the smell of my SSDD isn't nothing wow it's just ok even if it didn't Hermie i probably wouldn't do it again and choose blueberry hashplant over it anyday but I do Like blue strains lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Shid keep your eye on the read Bodhi thread in a few months!!!


Troll job, you really think I'd go through all this bs Just for kick's,the only people been trolling are the a holes who didn't ask me anything but assumed that I'm 100% wrong and your doing the exact same thing as them and assuming I'm a troll without even giving a question or answer, so you'll get put on the same silly little bitch ignore list so I can't see any shit that comes out of your mouth, happy new year lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 29, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> You posted that you have never grown regular seeds before
> 
> You posted this December 2 2017:
> 
> ...


Maybe you should ask questions instead of getting on the bandwagon asshole gtf out here your not welcome


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 29, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> You posted that you have never grown regular seeds before
> 
> You posted this December 2 2017:
> 
> ...


1 at pheno planted August harvested around December 2nd pheno planted in with the other pheno November due 3weeks now fuck off detective fuckwit


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Shid keep your eye on the read Bodhi thread in a few months!!!


 you a fool. This thread is funny asf


----------



## COGrown (Dec 29, 2017)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I used to run Dynasty gear, which 5 years ago was fantastic. Then I had to re-order beans on my favorite strain 2 years ago. And guess what?, the F2's were not as good as the original. I even found a shit smelling pheno lacking potency.
> That's why I switched, after many hours of research to Bodhi. They have stood the test of time.
> Not sure what happened with your beans, but nobody including Bodhi is immune to a mistake.


What f2s from Dynasty? The Ms. Universe?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 29, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Troll job, you really think I'd go through all this bs Just for kick's,the only people been trolling are the a holes who didn't ask me anything but assumed that I'm 100% wrong and your doing the exact same thing as them and assuming I'm a troll without even giving a question or answer, so you'll get put on the same silly little bitch ignore list so I can't see any shit that comes out of your mouth, happy new year lol


I don't think you meant that for my bro Vato but actually for me.

I think the only reason you wouldnt post your experiences in the Bodhi thread is because you wanted the attention. By definition that is trolling.

Put me on whatever list you want, it won't stop me from seeing your posts and responding. Forums dont exist for people to post shit Without being questioned or challenged. You keep telling people to GTFOH and they aren't welcome ignoring the public nature of this thing.

I know this....you wouldn't dare speak to Vato like this in person or me for that matter.


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2017)

Damn, people ready fight over b man..... now this is crazy.

He would have got the same reaction, if he would have made a post in that thread,it's been like that for yrs..

I knew this thread would go this way..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> Damn, people ready fight over b man..... now this is crazy.
> 
> He would have got the same reaction, if he would have made a post in that thread,it's been like that for yrs..
> 
> I knew this thread would go this way..


Gen, you know I'm no Bodhi groupie and yea he would have gotten the same reaction because he came at it wrong. He posted a separate thread because he wanted his shit to not get lost in the shuffle of that large thread. On its own, nobody would Ig him. Its a great job of trolling the fanboys but don't piss off real ninjas in the process.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> Damn, people ready fight over b man..... now this is crazy.
> 
> He would have got the same reaction, if he would have made a post in that thread,it's been like that for yrs..
> 
> I knew this thread would go this way..


lol u new an was hoping LOL I kind of believe this op,they just took the wrong road but u gotta admit this site is full of ball lapping fools for the latest BREEDER [PEACE BROTHER]


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> Damn, people ready fight over b man..... now this is crazy.


Proof once again that weed doesn't cure a$$holeitis.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 29, 2017)

I ran some beans from a breeder that I had very little info on. 3 weeks into flower they hermed. 2 other strains in room: nothing. Because this was far from my first attempt, I placed the blame on the new breeder and new beans. 
A week later, I entered the room at night and closed the door, just to check. . . I'll be damned, the new digital timer I had recently bought had a red light on it that I hadn't noticed. 
It happens.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 29, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I ran some beans from a breeder that I had very little info on. 3 weeks into flower they hermed. 2 other strains in room: nothing. Because this was far from my first attempt, I placed the blame on the new breeder and new beans.
> A week later, I entered the room at night and closed the door, just to check. . . I'll be damned, the new digital timer I had recently bought had a red light on it that I hadn't noticed.
> It happens.


dam if a little red light from timer is messing your shit up.be looking for different shit come on man whats the moon do


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 29, 2017)

COGrown said:


> What f2s from Dynasty? The Ms. Universe?


Close, caramel candy kush.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 29, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> dam if a little red light from timer is messing your shit up.be looking for different shit come on man whats the moon do


Thanks for the advice. I have moved on.


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 29, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Maybe you should ask questions instead of getting on the bandwagon asshole gtf out here your not welcome


You're trying to ruin someone's reputation when you tried to breed your first time ever touching regular seeds. Own your mistake.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 29, 2017)

N.R.G. said:


> You're trying to ruin someone's reputation when you tried to breed your first time ever touching regular seeds. Own your mistake.


how is jay going to ruin boodie,LOLr u one of those ball lickers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 29, 2017)

thumper60 said:


> dam if a little red light from timer is messing your shit up.be looking for different shit come on man whats the moon do


The moon jus reflects light doesnt produce any-& yea a lil red light from your timer will mess shit up


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> The moon jus reflects light doesnt produce any-& yea a lil red light from your timer will mess shit up


Power strip indicators and I once had a multi plug receptical that had a little red led. A little light really can cause catastrophic damage on the dark cycle.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Power strip indicators and I once had a multi plug receptical that had a little red led. A little light really can cause catastrophic damage on the dark cycle.


I agree bro


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 29, 2017)

you are not meant to grow bodhi, the bodhi seed has spoken. move on traveler...


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 30, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I ran some beans from a breeder that I had very little info on. 3 weeks into flower they hermed. 2 other strains in room: nothing. Because this was far from my first attempt, I placed the blame on the new breeder and new beans.
> A week later, I entered the room at night and closed the door, just to check. . . I'll be damned, the new digital timer I had recently bought had a red light on it that I hadn't noticed.
> It happens.


It amazes me people say they get herms from the red light on power surges but I’ve never had that issue. I go in my flower tent during lights all the time and I haven’t had any herms from that. Take pics at lights off and all but not saying it’s not true I just never had the issue. Good friend of mines had same issue so I know it happens just find it weird


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 30, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> It amazes me people say they get herms from the red light on power surges but I’ve never had that issue. I go in my flower tent during lights all the time and I haven’t had any herms from that. Take pics at lights off and all but not saying it’s not true I just never had the issue. Good friend of mines had same issue so I know it happens just find it weird


Your garden must be tougher than mine!  
Really though, I've heard people say that. I guess that just isn't my luck.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 30, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> It amazes me people say they get herms from the red light on power surges but I’ve never had that issue. I go in my flower tent during lights all the time and I haven’t had any herms from that. Take pics at lights off and all but not saying it’s not true I just never had the issue. Good friend of mines had same issue so I know it happens just find it weird


I go in my room almost every night, and leave the door open for 10-15 minutes. No issues since I started doing this for the past yr. None of my power strips are covered, and I know I have some tiny light leaks at the floor level around my door, but never an issue. I suppose it never hurts to be cautious, but sometimes shit just happens. I have found that 90% of my issues have been below the medium, root stress, ph shock, feed issues......but these seem to be the least popular answers lol.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2017)

If I never grew Bodhi, I would never found Space Monkey and I would never get any ASS!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 30, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> I go in my room almost every night, and leave the door open for 10-15 minutes. No issues since I started doing this for the past yr. None of my power strips are covered, and I know I have some tiny light leaks at the floor level around my door, but never an issue. I suppose it never hurts to be cautious, but sometimes shit just happens. I have found that 90% of my issues have been below the medium, root stress, ph shock, feed issues......but these seem to be the least popular answers lol.


Right on. This is just a hobby of mine and my life is pretty busy. I don't have the time to monitor things as well as I would like, so I cannot rule out any of your suggestions. I just know, I covered the light and the nuts stopped. Very well could have been a coincidence, I guess.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

So I thought I'd do some research on Bodhi strains on other grower's forum's and see if I can find anyone else who's had hermies with Bodhi strains and come across a few in a space of 10 mins, I Also found out he breeds his stock, see pictures attached and eat a healthy dose of humble pie, Cause I'm not the only 1 who's experienced hermies with Bodhi and this post goes back nearly 4 year's,so to the ones that give good constructive criticism and spoke tidy Cheers and to the know it alls and the can't be wrongs stop being so naive and reluctant to believe that every breeder is not immune to fuck ups,in future if someone's experience don't match up with yours how about ask what steps theyve taken to ensure they're positive and not at fault for hermies instead of being bitches jumping on the bandwagon and being pricks, I ain't a guy who likes to argue but if you were in my position you'd stand your ground too And I'm glad I Found these post's go over and troll them now if you wish lol


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2017)

How does one unwatch a thread on RIU?


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> So I thought I'd do some research on Bodhi strains on other grower's forum's and see if I can find anyone else who's had hermies with Bodhi strains and come across a few in a space of 10 mins, I Also found out he breeds his stock, see pictures attached and eat a healthy dose of humble pie, Cause I'm not the only 1 who's experienced hermies with Bodhi and this post goes back nearly 4 year's,so to the ones that give good constructive criticism and spoke tidy Cheers and to the know it alls and the can't be wrongs stop being so naive and reluctant to believe that every breeder is not immune to fuck ups,in future if someone's experience don't match up with yours how about ask what steps theyve taken to ensure they're positive and not at fault for hermies instead of being bitches jumping on the bandwagon and being pricks, I ain't a guy who likes to argue but if you were in my position you'd stand your ground too And I'm glad I Found these post's go over and troll them now if you wish lol



Do you have any idea on how much shit bodhi has made?

Some thing happened,luck of the draw on some undesirable beans,whatever,chalk it up as a loss as it happens in this game.

Not a guy who likes to argue but damn if you don't keep bumpin this thread to the top of my "watched threads" list just so you can "defend" yourself.

Dude....just get another pack......whats the chance that you'll get the same results....very very slim more than likely.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Do you have any idea on how much shit bodhi has made?
> 
> Some thing happened,luck of the draw on some undesirable beans,whatever,chalk it up as a loss as it happens in this game.
> 
> ...


I Just wanted to prove a point that not all breeder's are Fool proof And tell the people who got assy wise up, I have moved on but still get assholes commenting so they can see I'm not the only 1


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

hillbill said:


> How does one unwatch a thread on RIU?


Simple ignore it


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> So after reading up on all the hype about bodhi strains i decided to Give a couple of strains a go myself sunshine daydream And blueberry hashplant, I germinated 5 bbhp and 7ssdd I had 3 blueberry hashplant females and 2 females from the sunshine daydream which is pretty piss poor if you ask me but that's not anyone's fault, I harvested the blueberry hashplant had 2 phenos kept my favourite but the sunshine daydream i had 2 different phenos harvested 1 last week to find it covered in seeds I've had around 50 so far and I only smoked a quarter or so, I thought ok maybe it's a 1 off I'll try the other pheno and it's on week 4 and I inspected the buds this time and Just found a load more seed pods on it.so out of £80 worth of seed's I ended up with 2 females both Hermies and I will say this which I know won't be popular, dinafem and Humboldt do better strains at the fraction of the price,sunny d smell's ok but it didn't wow me what so ever and the other people who smoked it with me said the same it's Just ok. I have a feeling that because sunny d got popular and bodhi run out i think some rush job was done to get seed's back in stock Cause my sunny d looks More like the green crack i grew with Humboldts tamping folk's, I've Gone over to UGORG now screw bodhi strains


I stopped reading at dinafem make better...looool you can't say something like that i have grown all their strain even cloud 9 , i like them and suggest newbie to grow their strain, but we are talking about bodhi, i grew some fire from him that not one strain from dinafem could even compare , my favorite is ancient og and cheech wizard both know to be difficult but solid when you got the right pheno, bodhi will also make it right for you, go on the bodhi thread and ask for bodhi mail if you got pics to prove you will be refund with 2 others pack and the apologies of the man himself, and know i had a lot of hermie too from dinafem ( cloud 9 was a pain only 1 female was ok but good) , if you want the same pheno at each time you can go with dinafem but for real keeper bodhi is the way to go , just look at the number of seedbank using bodhi strain for making their own strain...


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> HSO has their seeds made by bulk suppliers in Spain, even if you buy them in the states.


You have to make a diffrence with seed make in spain and netherland , i would stay far from the second, because the quality is very différent because most of the really good breeder from netherland moved to spain, because law is more simple to deal with, 
Hso, dinafem, sweet seed and delicious all work with the same grower they just send their mother and father , i know one of them and i can assure you, this guys ain't no joke and he is really professional when making seed , he also made "sativa des roi auto" (my most potent auto grown) for french touch seed since he closely related with the founder botaquantic (this guy create a lot of strain for a lot of seedbank before starting his own seed cie) spain got good quality but you have to know wich one


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I stopped reading at dinafem make better...looool you can't say something like that i have grown all their strain even cloud 9 , i like them and suggest newbie to grow their strain, but we are talking about bodhi, i grew some fire from him that not one strain from dinafem could even compare , my favorite is ancient og and cheech wizard both know to be difficult but solid when you got the right pheno, bodhi will also make it right for you, go on the bodhi thread and ask for bodhi mail if you got pics to prove you will be refund with 2 others pack and the apologies of the man himself, and know i had a lot of hermie too from dinafem ( cloud 9 was a pain only 1 female was ok but good) , if you want the same pheno at each time you can go with dinafem but for real keeper bodhi is the way to go , just look at the number of seedbank using bodhi strain for making their own strain...


I am not bashing him i am Just giving my experience with SSDD and at the time i was growing critical mass dinafem and that had no seeds and stank more than SSDD that's what I was getting at, and then I bs for saying that I had a Hermie, I don't mind what pheno i get as long as it's not a shemale lol


----------



## chronic68 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Simple ignore it


dude calm down your a joke your throwing shade just because your a bad grower or a lair its one or the other


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> You have to make a diffrence with seed make in spain and netherland , i would stay far from the second, because the quality is very différent because most of the really good breeder from netherland moved to spain, because law is more simple to deal with,
> Hso, dinafem, sweet seed and delicious all work with the same grower they just send their mother and father , i know one of them and i can assure you, this guys ain't no joke and he is really professional when making seed , he also made "sativa des roi auto" (my most potent auto grown) for french touch seed since he closely related with the founder botaquantic (this guy create a lot of strain for a lot of seedbank before starting his own seed cie) spain got good quality but you have to know wich one


Interesting, I wish the law's would loosen up over here in the UK my local seed shop can't even discuss seed's over the counter as it's illegal to discuss germination flowering times in the store as there's a cctv monitoring it lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

chronic68 said:


> dude calm down your a joke your throwing shade just because your a bad grower or a lair its one or the other


Well don't ask stupid fucking questions Like how do I unwatch the thread, it's simple click unwatch on the top right, stop being a silly bitch lol


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am not bashing him i am Just giving my experience with SSDD and at the time i was growing critical mass dinafem and that had no seeds and stank more than SSDD that's what I was getting at, and then I bs for saying that I had a Hermie, I don't mind what pheno i get as long as it's not a shemale lol


You mean critical + smelling more than ssdd?? Im pretty sure you overfed your ssdd if you gave them the same nutrient ratio, ssdd is nute sensitive when critical+ just eat whatever you trow at her

critical+ have a great smell but to overpower ssdd smell you did something wrong somewhere im 99.9% sure of it


----------



## chronic68 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Well don't ask stupid fucking questions Like how do I unwatch the thread, it's simple click unwatch on the top right, stop being a silly bitch lol


yo do you even have a pic of the herm everyone knows the rule pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> You mean critical + smelling more than ssdd?? Im pretty sure you overfed your ssdd if you gave them the same nutrient ratio, ssdd is nute sensitive when critical+ just eat whatever you trow at her
> 
> critical+ have a great smell but to overpower ssdd smell you did something wrong somewhere im 99.9% sure of it


Oh ok I am making it up Just to be difficult


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> You mean critical + smelling more than ssdd?? Im pretty sure you overfed your ssdd if you gave them the same nutrient ratio, ssdd is nute sensitive when critical+ just eat whatever you trow at her
> 
> critical+ have a great smell but to overpower ssdd smell you did something wrong somewhere im 99.9% sure of it


Oh and btw how can 1 overfeed using organics have a word with yourself ffs


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Interesting, I wish the law's would loosen up over here in the UK my local seed shop can't even discuss seed's over the counter as it's illegal to discuss germination flowering times in the store as there's a cctv monitoring it lol


You still got some very good online seedbank with us genetics unlike canada where we have only 2 or 3 and not one accept cc and have to buy in us or uk


----------



## chronic68 (Dec 30, 2017)

why do you keep just screaming organics like you cant overfeed with them


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Oh and btw how can 1 overfeed using organics have a word with yourself ffs


Do you got some pics?? Because now its making your story even more unbeliviable lol im really tempted to say you are lying but i can be wrong because i never saw a critical+ or a critical mass overpower the smell of ssdd... sorry but having grown both... i really have a hard time with this


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Do you got some pics?? Because now its making your story even more unbeliviable lol im really tempted to say you are lying but i can be wrong because i never saw a critical+ or a critical mass overpower the smell of ssdd... sorry but having grown both... i really have a hard time with this


If your having a hard time bro move on, hermaphroditic plants loose potency and odour it's not rocket science


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> If your having a hard time bro move on, hermaphroditic plants loose potency and odour it's not rocket science


Why would pics prove smell, unbelievable lol


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Do you got some pics?? Because now its making your story even more unbeliviable lol im really tempted to say you are lying but i can be wrong because i never saw a critical+ or a critical mass overpower the smell of ssdd... sorry but having grown both... i really have a hard time with this


Now thinking about it they was fully seeded but not the critical+ in the same tent, so they definitively get inseminated you cut the male ssdd too late im pretty sure


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Oh and btw how can 1 overfeed using organics have a word with yourself ffs


And this along with many of your other posts in this crying thread of yours, is why everyone knows you are a complete and total idiot.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> If your having a hard time bro move on, hermaphroditic plants loose potency and odour it's not rocket science


Thanks captain obvious been 3+years im making seed and even fully seeded they still have power in their smell not like unseeded but still strong enough to overpower critical+


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Now thinking about it they was fully seeded but not the critical+ in the same tent, so they definitively get inseminated you cut the male ssdd too late im pretty sure


What SSDD male, I've never flowered a SSDD male in my Room, I flowered my male in a separate room collected the pollen and fertilised psychosis, I don't know what you on about


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

GreenHighlander said:


> And this along with many of your other posts in this crying thread of yours, is why everyone knows you are a complete and total idiot.


I didn't think it was an idiot but im starting to think you are right , the more i see it , the more i think its definitively the grower fault, bodhi had some strain leaving a 50/50 impression like ancient og because they was hard to pop without a good scruff but hermie problem are very rare and most of the time its the grower fault but generally bodhi make it right


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Thanks captain obvious been 3+years im making seed and even fully seeded they still have power in their smell not like unseeded but still strong enough to overpower critical+


Look Pal your not in my grow room you've never grown Hermie sunshine daydream, I have and it was just ok and had more positive feedback off critical pheno I had end of conversation


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I didn't think it was an idiot but im starting to think you are right , the more i see it , the more i think its definitively the grower fault, bodhi had some strain leaving a 50/50 impression like ancient og because they was hard to pop without a good scruff but hermie problem are very rare and most of the time its the grower fault but generally bodhi make it right


Ok fine, your right now fuck off


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> What SSDD male, I've never flowered a SSDD male in my Room, I flowered my male in a separate room collected the pollen and fertilised psychosis, I don't know what you on about


You can say all you want this male definitively seeded your female if not how could only the ssdd get seed and not the critical+??? That why i know its your fault and didn't want to accept it , time to grow up and stop acting like a spolied child


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Ok fine, your right now fuck off


Are you on your period?? Lol i didn't even need to get in your growroom to know you have fucked up big time and putting the fault on the breeder


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> You can say all you want this male definitively seeded your female if not how could only the ssdd get seed and not the critical+??? That why i know its your fault and didn't want to accept it , time to grow up and stop acting like a spolied child


Time for you to shut the fuck up and read the whole thread including the post's i found of others getting hermies with Bodhi, take your tongue out of his ass and deal with it,your on the silly little bitch ignore list so kindly fuck off lol


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2017)

Oh god....How dare you say something bad about bodhi,to the dungeon with ya....

This shit is insanely interesting.


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2017)

When did RIU get a S.L.B.I.L ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2017)

genuity said:


> Oh god....How dare you say something bad about bodhi,to the dungeon with ya....
> 
> This shit is insanely interesting.


Not for about 4 pages.....


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Not for about 4 pages.....


Dilly! Dilly!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2017)

genuity said:


> Dilly! Dilly!


Send him to the pit of misery...where the weed is seeded and fragarenceless....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 30, 2017)

genuity said:


> This thread is 4 pages too long.....


I just wanted to necro this quote lol.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Time for you to shut the fuck up and read the whole thread including the post's i found of others getting hermies with Bodhi, take your tongue out of his ass and deal with it,your on the silly little bitch ignore list so kindly fuck off lol


U mad bro?? Lol Ok your ssdd hermied so why your critical+ wasnt seeded?? Simple question but hard for you to answer since it will prove it was YOUR FUCKING FAULT!!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> Time for you to shut the fuck up and read the whole thread including the post's i found of others getting hermies with Bodhi, take your tongue out of his ass and deal with it,your on the silly little bitch ignore list so kindly fuck off lol


Je vais meme ajouter que tu est d'une mauvaise foi incroyable et un putain de menteur!!!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

genuity said:


> Oh god....How dare you say something bad about bodhi,to the dungeon with ya....
> 
> This shit is insanely interesting.


I know it's Like I've personally attacked him, all i said i had hermies and bad male female ratio ffs lol


----------



## jtp92 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> So I thought I'd do some research on Bodhi strains on other grower's forum's and see if I can find anyone else who's had hermies with Bodhi strains and come across a few in a space of 10 mins, I Also found out he breeds his stock, see pictures attached and eat a healthy dose of humble pie, Cause I'm not the only 1 who's experienced hermies with Bodhi and this post goes back nearly 4 year's,so to the ones that give good constructive criticism and spoke tidy Cheers and to the know it alls and the can't be wrongs stop being so naive and reluctant to believe that every breeder is not immune to fuck ups,in future if someone's experience don't match up with yours how about ask what steps theyve taken to ensure they're positive and not at fault for hermies instead of being bitches jumping on the bandwagon and being pricks, I ain't a guy who likes to argue but if you were in my position you'd stand your ground too And I'm glad I Found these post's go over and troll them now if you wish lol


I had a pack of angelica last year i say it was my fault tho it was indaca dom and i put them out to early last year and all of them went into flower not 1 but all and only 1 had a nut on it not a cluster but 1 nut out off 12 plants i had 4 actual males but just 1 that had both my point is u could have made a mistake even if u didint rilize it i got the bluse sunshine this year and ive never had a better strain as of yeild and potency and that is blue dream and ssdd it could of been a million thaings that could have happend give him anothe shot couse he is worth it happy growing


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 30, 2017)

jtp92 said:


> I had a pack of angelica last year i say it was my fault tho it was indaca dom and i put them out to early last year and all of them went into flower not 1 but all and only 1 had a nut on it not a cluster but 1 nut out off 12 plants i had 4 actual males but just 1 that had both my point is u could have made a mistake even if u didint rilize it i got the bluse sunshine this year and ive never had a better strain as of yeild and potency and that is blue dream and ssdd it could of been a million thaings that could have happend give him anothe shot couse he is worth it happy growing


I've just come out of my grow room now and noticed that the 2 sunshine daydream phenos 1 that I tried first and Hermied and the 2nd pheno that I hoped wouldn't Hermie on me but it did but this time they've pollinated my neighbouring psychosis and I've grown this psychosis for year's and not once had a seed in it, I'm spewing and done with sunshine daydream,i have gone down every avenue my friend to make Sure that it's not grower mistake and I can 100% say that the pack I've bought are total wank, I ain't going say anymore about it cause I've gone over and over with people here and I've done my research and Bodhi is not immune to hermies infact no breeder's are it's the way it is but it's enough to put anyone off especially when I have a small set up and spent month's sexing plants and be left with 2 hermies out of 10 seeds the rest males and I payed 70 quid for the troubles, anyone in my shoes would be pissed


----------



## chronic68 (Dec 31, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I've just come out of my grow room now and noticed that the 2 sunshine daydream phenos 1 that I tried first and Hermied and the 2nd pheno that I hoped wouldn't Hermie on me but it did but this time they've pollinated my neighbouring psychosis and I've grown this psychosis for year's and not once had a seed in it, I'm spewing and done with sunshine daydream,i have gone down every avenue my friend to make Sure that it's not grower mistake and I can 100% say that the pack I've bought are total wank, I ain't going say anymore about it cause I've gone over and over with people here and I've done my research and Bodhi is not immune to hermies infact no breeder's are it's the way it is but it's enough to put anyone off especially when I have a small set up and spent month's sexing plants and be left with 2 hermies out of 10 seeds the rest males and I payed 70 quid for the troubles, anyone in my shoes would be pissed


pics? if its sitting in your grown room prove it.


----------



## chronic68 (Dec 31, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I've just come out of my grow room now and noticed that the 2 sunshine daydream phenos 1 that I tried first and Hermied and the 2nd pheno that I hoped wouldn't Hermie on me but it did but this time they've pollinated my neighbouring psychosis and I've grown this psychosis for year's and not once had a seed in it, I'm spewing and done with sunshine daydream,i have gone down every avenue my friend to make Sure that it's not grower mistake and I can 100% say that the pack I've bought are total wank, I ain't going say anymore about it cause I've gone over and over with people here and I've done my research and Bodhi is not immune to hermies infact no breeder's are it's the way it is but it's enough to put anyone off especially when I have a small set up and spent month's sexing plants and be left with 2 hermies out of 10 seeds the rest males and I payed 70 quid for the troubles, anyone in my shoes would be pissed





chronic68 said:


> pics? if its sitting in your grown room prove it.


its the duty of the accuser not the accused to bring evidence forward


----------



## littlegiant (Dec 31, 2017)

How sad folks! Still feeding this troll.


----------



## N.R.G. (Dec 31, 2017)

I'll just add this to the thread and then I'm done. Bodhi has proven over the years that he tests his strains extensively and if any strain is known to hermie he is the first to pull it off of the market and warn everyone. That's part of his M.O. actually.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

littlegiant said:


> How sad folks! Still feeding this troll.


Troll because I had hermies, have a word with yourself ffs, I mean really


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 31, 2017)

16 pages and this douchebag has read it all and is still defending himself, lol. Wonder if another 16 will help change his mind on using a breeder because of herms from a line that barely has any reports of herms anywhere the internet and even fewer bad reviews...

The dedication here is real.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 31, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The dedication here is real.


Yes, the only question is which side is more dedicated. This thread could have died a long time ago if that what the majority wanted.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 31, 2017)

I liked how the OP went from a new member to well known member with this one thread. 

Epic.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 16 pages and this douchebag has read it all and is still defending himself, lol. Wonder if another 16 will help change his mind on using a breeder because of herms from a line that barely has any reports of herms anywhere the internet and even fewer bad reviews...
> Read it and weep bitch and gtf outta here if you ain't got anything constructive to say, people go on about trolling and the Only trolling that's happening is From silly little bitches Like yourself, you and others said in the beginning that I'm wrong And the Only 1 who's had hermies but I done 10 mins of looking through other forum's and found 3 different people who have had hermies with Bodhi and no breeder is immune to hermies it's Just 1 of those things, pity people get all touchy Just because I said I had hermies, it's pathetic and shows me everything I need to know about a person and you come nothing short of a 24ct fuckwit and earned yourself a well earned place on the silly little bitch ignore list, merry fucking Christmas lmao
> The dedication here is real.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Yes, the only question is which side is more dedicated. This thread could have died a long time ago if that what the majority wanted.


I'll keep the thread going as long as pricks come on here and think they know it all And follow the crowd and be assy and not even ask wtf I've done to be so sure i am in no fault why I got hermies,if you don't want to believe it fine i won't loose any sleep over it believe me


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 31, 2017)

You said it yourself......no breeder....Bodhi nor any one else is immune to herms....so why sooooo much drama???Amazing how the interwebs can ruffle someones feathers so bad.

SHIT HAPPENS......if ya really want to grow the SSDD.....get another pack.....or better yet get in contact with the man himself and see what he'll do for you.Have you even tried that yet before this thread?

Positive vibes bro......they can do ya good yanno!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> You said it yourself......no breeder....Bodhi nor any one else is immune to herms....so why sooooo much drama???Amazing how the interwebs can ruffle someones feathers so bad.
> 
> SHIT HAPPENS......if ya really want to grow the SSDD.....get another pack.....or better yet get in contact with the man himself and see what he'll do for you.Have you even tried that yet before this thread?
> 
> Positive vibes bro......they can do ya good yanno!


I found out this only recently bro and I don't keep journals so wouldn't expect him to just take my word for it, I wouldn't know how to contact him anyway I looked for a website to ask if I've had a fake pack or something but no joy, gutted bro and don't want to go through that again and ruin my meds, it's 1 for the record I know that much lol


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2017)

So you got some seeds, it is not the end of the world unless you are selling.
I have at least 4 ounces of seeded landrace weed on my desk, keeps me smoking while I keep the good stuff for when I am not too busy to notice what I am smoking.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> You said it yourself......no breeder....Bodhi nor any one else is immune to herms....so why sooooo much drama???Amazing how the interwebs can ruffle someones feathers so bad.
> 
> SHIT HAPPENS......if ya really want to grow the SSDD.....get another pack.....or better yet get in contact with the man himself and see what he'll do for you.Have you even tried that yet before this thread?
> 
> Positive vibes bro......they can do ya good yanno!


And I wouldn't grumble if it were a couple of seeds here and there that's manageable but I can't even put this weed through a grinder because it dust's the seeds and the smell is disgusting and the smoke is not enjoyable, I am done with SSDD unless a fellow grower gives me a cutting i won't bother and that's not going to happen as only 2 people know about my grow lol


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 31, 2017)

Maybe some one can point out a way for you to get in touch.In almost 12 years not once have i ever heard of Bodhi being hard to deal with.It's worth a try atleast.

Like i said ya gotta chalk it up to shit happens some times......you just so happen to be the unlucky one it happened to.If i was you i'd either try and get in touch with Bodhi or just say fuck it and get another pack.....whats the odds of it happening again?


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

ANC said:


> So you got some seeds, it is not the end of the world unless you are selling.
> I have at least 4 ounces of seeded landrace weed on my desk, keeps me smoking while I keep the good stuff for when I am not too busy to notice what I am smoking.


Its a pain in the ass bro,mine is a 50/50 Hermie or worse, it's not just the odd seed i don't mind that,but I'm talking dozens per budsite, it's Like I've gone in the grow Room and blown a teaspoon of pollen in my room Only this time it's worse as I grew 2 hermies and they've pollinated my neighbouring psychosis, gutted


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am done with SSDD unless a fellow grower gives me a cutting i won't bother and that's not going to happen


Why not? I'll bet you've made tons of new friends with this informative thread.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Maybe some one can point out a way for you to get in touch.In almost 12 years not once have i ever heard of Bodhi being hard to deal with.It's worth a try atleast.
> 
> Like i said ya gotta chalk it up to shit happens some times......you just so happen to be the unlucky one it happened to.If i was you i'd either try and get in touch with Bodhi or just say fuck it and get another pack.....whats the odds of it happening again?


I think I'll leave sunny D anyway bro,I prefer the ridiculously stinky strain's tbh or blue, if I were to try bodhi Again id try something else like goji but my confidence has taken a Knock, I got some UGORG killer skunk in veg atm and hope the weed god's smile on me this time lol maybe I'll contact him see what he says anyone know his email let me know thanks in advance


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 31, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> they've pollinated my neighbouring psychosis,



Fuck it.......i'd grow them out if they make viable seed lol


----------



## chronic68 (Dec 31, 2017)

im done


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 31, 2017)

Jay7t5 said:


> I'll contact him see what he says anyone know his email let me know thanks in advance


Wouldn't you agree that this happening isn't the norm?Don't let some thing out of the norm scare you off from good buds.

And if your thread started with what i quoted your thread would have only been 1 page lol.


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2017)

The sample size is just too small to come to any conclusions mate, If you bought a 100 pack and had the same results, you would maybe have more support.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Fuck it.......i'd grow them out if they make viable seed lol


I have pollinated psychosis properly bro and made the Best out of a shit situation with a short Bushy SSDD male i had loads to choose from so picked the best looking 1so hopefully I'll end up with a SSDD/psychosis hybrid and growing 3 in veg as we speak and already smell Nice and got trichomes on it so looking good so far, Just hope they're female now lol, I got shit load of Hermie seed's here who someone wanted to try so he can have the other Hermie one's to try lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Wouldn't you agree that this happening isn't the norm?Don't let some thing out of the norm scare you off from good buds.
> 
> And if your thread started with what i quoted your thread would have only been 1 page lol.


I've had hermies in the passed but never had them This bad and i read so much good things about SSDD so I personally think now it's not the norm but at the time i wrote this thread i was fuming as I put a lot of time and £70 quid later i was left with 2 hermies From 10 seeds, and then people started being pricks then because my experience didn't match with theirs so that annoyed me especially when not 1 of them asked what steps I took to validate what I said, it's Like I've slagged the man himself off and i didn't, I quite like the bbhp and said will do it again, it's hilarious lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

ANC said:


> The sample size is just too small to come to any conclusions mate, If you bought a 100 pack and had the same results, you would maybe have more support.


Yeah Fare comment bro I'm Just gutted that the weed gods Hermied the SSDD and not the freebie seed's i tried lol nevermind hopefully i created a awesome hybrid with psychosis and SSDD male lol


----------



## elkamino (Dec 31, 2017)

@Jay7t5 How good are you at labeling? Mislabeled cuts have f’d many a grower. Sounds like it might be the problem here as not much else makes sense


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2017)

Remeber that intersex is the natural form for cannabis. In the wild it started out as mostly hermies and we have the split sexes we have now after I guess thousands of years of selection.

If we don't keep selecting for this trait they will return to hermie status in a few generations.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 31, 2017)

Can you post a picture of the 50/50 herm @Jay7t5? If I remember correctly, you posted a picture of a seeded bud, but I don't remember seeing any others.
I've tried to remain objective and open minded man, but there are a few red flags in your story and a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Can you post a picture of the 50/50 herm @Jay7t5? If I remember correctly, you posted a picture of a seeded bud, but I don't remember seeing any others.
> I've tried to remain objective and open minded man, but there are a few red flags in your story and a picture is worth a thousand words.


The Only other picture i got on my phone is not a close up, I don't do journals bro I have learned by mistakes and try not to Keep pictures of plants on my phone anymore,long story lol the Only 1 I could find from before wasn't close ups and not good light, and if you got red flags fine i don't have any reason to make shit up bro end of, I haven't anything else to say on the matter tbh, whatever i say some people will believe it some people won't i won't loose sleep over it and done with SSDD lol


----------



## kona gold (Dec 31, 2017)

Let's just end this thread.
Bodhi is very very good at what he does! He make good crosses of very popular sought after strains available in seed form of the F1 variety usually.
He does a lot of testing and most of the time he is spot on.
Bit he is not perfect, as are none of us, and a very small percentage of his work might be tainted. 
But also, with the vast amount of genetic material in cannabis, sometimes recessive traits will show from time to time.
SSDD has some recessiveness, but it's probably less than 10 percent.
But if you do find the right one, she is very special!
Thank you Bodhi for making hard to get strains available!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Let's just end this thread.
> Bodhi is very very good at what he does! He make good crosses of very popular sought after strains available in seed form of the F1 variety usually.
> He does a lot of testing and most of the time he is spot on.
> Bit he is not perfect, as are none of us, and a very small percentage of his work might be tainted.
> ...


Well said bro,


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 31, 2017)

So no pics?? ... that only proving that you are a fucking liar


----------



## Jay7t5 (Dec 31, 2017)

elkamino said:


> @Jay7t5 How good are you at labeling? Mislabeled cuts have f’d many a grower. Sounds like it might be the problem here as not much else makes sense


Lol no bro they're 100% SSDD, I've gone down every avenue and it's just 1 of them things


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 1, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Troll because I had hermies, have a word with yourself ffs, I mean really


We don't give a fuck about your hermie's dude. Get over it! Yes hermie's do sucks.
My Chem Soda Cookie's just threw some nanner's. and pollinated my Cherrygasm, but did I open a thread about it and bash the breeder?
No I pinched out what seed's I found, put it in a pipe and smoked it.   The End!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 1, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> We don't give a fuck about your hermie's dude. Get over it! Yes hermie's do sucks.
> My Chem Soda Cookie's just threw some nanner's. and pollinated my Cherrygasm, but did I open a thread about it and bash the breeder?
> No I pinched out what seed's I found, put it in a pipe and smoked it.   The End!


Fuck off your a complete cunt who has no Idea about what I grow, and for the record I didn't bash the fucking breeder i just stated that I had shit luck with SSDD and not fussed now take a seat in the silly little bitch ignore list and go fuck yourself, no fucker asked you anyways lol


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 1, 2018)

I have a dick! Not a cunt. Shitstain!!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 1, 2018)

ANC said:


> Remeber that intersex is the natural form for cannabis. In the wild it started out as mostly hermies and we have the split sexes we have now after I guess thousands of years of selection.
> 
> If we don't keep selecting for this trait they will return to hermie status in a few generations.


I get it now bro I have drawn a conclusion that it's not the norm that I had hermies with Bodhi seeds and Like others say here and myself no breeder's are immune from hermies and does happen from time to time, it's a pity others here think that's not the case and they know it all because they've grown a regular seed and think they're right about everything and because they had no hermies with SSDD and i did that validates me being wrong somehow without even asking anything as to what I have done to warrant me saying I had hermies ffs, I'm on a different forum Now where i seen others had hermies with Bodhi and don't get butt hurt if I say something that don't approve with their standards lol,


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I get it now bro
> 
> , it's a pity others here think that's not the case and they know it all
> 
> ...


----------



## elkamino (Jan 1, 2018)

OP doesn’t seem to realize that Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. Seeing none, rational folks with contrary experience will question the source’s validity. Barring new or supporting information, reasoning allows us to dismiss suspicious claims as false.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 1, 2018)

elkamino said:


> OP doesn’t seem to realize that Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. Seeing none, rational folks with contrary experience will question the source’s validity. Barring new or supporting information, reasoning allows us to dismiss suspicious claims as false.


Thar sir was total waffle speak English lol


----------



## littlegiant (Jan 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4066380


Fuckin hilarious!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 3, 2018)

Sweet Jezus how did this thread get to be this long and why hasn't this very misleading title been rectified? 

I've grown out dozens of Bodhi strains and not a single hermie or nanner. My TopDawg Guava D threw a couple on the first run but I just plucked them off. Its really no big deal. And not every Bodhi strain was a winner for me. I just wrote up my honest experience in the Bodhi thread and moved on to other packs. THIS thread is completely unnecessary and screams inexperienced novice with a busted ego.

And before I inevitably get attacked for this post, my grow room went completely neglected for a good 2 months. I had novices do their best to help while I dealt with funeral arrangements and the torment of our loss. 
Through droughts and light leaks and one friend thinking my ROLS needed a "bottle" feeding there wasnt a single issue other than some plants that didn't quite look up my standards. Nothing threw balls and nothing threw nanners. Not even my "shortie" SSDD that can be a bit finicky bitch.
The only strain that went batshit on me was a Grape Stomper cross.
I couldn't imagine starting a thread like this. If you've grown long enough you know what comes with the territory. 
And this has nothing to do with "protecting" Bodhi. There are just too many contradictions and red flags here.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 3, 2018)

elkamino said:


> OP doesn’t seem to realize that Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. Seeing none, rational folks with contrary experience will question the source’s validity. Barring new or supporting information, reasoning allows us to dismiss suspicious claims as false
> ]





Jay7t5 said:


> Thar sir was total waffle speak English lol


That sir, was an intelligent articulate post. *SMFH*


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 3, 2018)

@Tangerine_ 

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 3, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> @Tangerine_
> 
> I am sorry for your loss.


Thank you Chem. Its been a rough few months.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its been a rough few months.



I can relate for sure.....but we got no where to go but forward dude.....so keep your eyes on the road and keep drivin.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sweet Jezus how did this thread get to be this long and why hasn't this very misleading title been rectified?
> 
> I've grown out dozens of Bodhi strains and not a single hermie or nanner. My TopDawg Guava D threw a couple on the first run but I just plucked them off. Its really no big deal. And not every Bodhi strain was a winner for me. I just wrote up my honest experience in the Bodhi thread and moved on to other packs. THIS thread is completely unnecessary and screams inexperienced novice with a busted ego.
> 
> ...


Whatever bro I'm Sick of fucking explaining and it's people like yourself who are keeping this thread with your bs, I have explained over and over and it's FACT I had hermies, it's not the norm and just 1 of those things, just because you had no problems with it don't categorise everyone to have the same experience, you could say your showing me your lack of experience saying that, you said yourself you've had a Hermie why should you be able to say that and expect people to believe you but not believe me it's contradicting at Best, and you should learn like i have learned no breeder and i mean NO BREEDER is 100% immune From hermies FACT, i haven't come out and said I'm a expert btw I am on this site ain't i,but you have the way you look down at people and judge without even asking me wtf I've done to make sure that it's not grower error but you jumped on the bandwagon, I am done with SSDD it didn't smell that strong and not my cup of tea my preference don't Like it tough shit


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 3, 2018)

if every one ignored this thread it would go away in 24 hrs,but I keep hearing licking noise move on folks nothing to c here


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 3, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> if every one ignored this thread it would go away in 24 hrs,but I keep hearing licking noise move on folks nothing to c here


Yeah the longer assholes comment on it without even asking me a question the longer it will go on you looking for blame look at yourself lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 3, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Whatever bro I'm Sick of fucking explaining and it's people like yourself who are keeping this thread with your bs, I have explained over and over and it's FACT I had hermies, it's not the norm and just 1 of those things, just because you had no problems with it don't categorise everyone to have the same experience, you could say your showing me your lack of experience saying that, you said yourself you've had a Hermie why should you be able to say that and expect people to believe you but not believe me it's contradicting at Best, and you should learn like i have learned no breeder and i mean NO BREEDER is 100% immune From hermies FACT, i haven't come out and said I'm a expert btw I am on this site ain't i,but you have the way you look down at people and judge without even asking me wtf I've done to make sure that it's not grower error but you jumped on the bandwagon, I am done with SSDD it didn't smell that strong and not my cup of tea my preference don't Like it tough shit


1. I'm not your "bro"

2. I never claimed to have a "hermie". I said my Guava D threw a few nanners and I posted pics of the grow. It wasn't even me that spotted them but @CannaBruh. It wasn't a big deal. I didn't start a whole new thread bashing Top Dawg. I knew going in that there's a chance of late nanners with chems. Its just one of those things. It wont stop me from buying other packs of Top Dawg or any other "breeder" that works with chems.

3. Its the way you've carried on and presented yourself. Act like a grown up with some common sense and take some responsibility. Or don't. Its up to you and I don't give a flying fig either way.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sweet Jezus how did this thread get to be this long and why hasn't this very misleading title been rectified?
> 
> I've grown out dozens of Bodhi strains and not a single hermie or nanner. My TopDawg Guava D threw a couple on the first run but I just plucked them off. Its really no big deal. And not every Bodhi strain was a winner for me. I just wrote up my honest experience in the Bodhi thread and moved on to other packs. THIS thread is completely unnecessary and screams inexperienced novice with a busted ego.
> 
> ...


How


Tangerine_ said:


> 1. I'm not a dude
> 
> 2. I never claimed to have a "hermie". I said my Guava D threw a few nanners and I posted pics of the grow. It wasn't even me that spotted them but @CannaBruh. It wasn't a big deal. I didn't start a whole new thread bashing Top Dawg. I knew going in that there's a chance of late nanners with chems. Its just one of those things. It wont stop me from buying other packs of Top Dawg or any other "breeder" that works with chems.
> 
> 3. Its the way you've carried on and presented yourself. Act like a grown up with some common sense and take some responsibility. Or don't. Its up to you and I don't give a flying fig either way.


Oh just do 1 luv, is that better I'm done with this ages ago,if you were decent and asked me what happened instead of jumping on the bandwagon and spoke to me tidy you would have got the tidy side of me be a sarcastic asshole and I'll be asshole back and that goes to anyone else who assumes that they know everything, ask yourself 1 question wtf would i post something that I know that won't be popular Just to get kick's I've been called a seed bank too so sorry if I sound fed up it's because I am end of story


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Yeah the longer assholes comment on it without even asking me a question the longer it will go on you looking for blame look at yourself lol


boy u one dum fuck,that wasn't meant for u, just cant fix dum


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Its a pain in the ass bro,mine is a 50/50 Hermie or worse, it's not just the odd seed i don't mind that,but I'm talking dozens per budsite, it's Like I've gone in the grow Room and blown a teaspoon of pollen in my room Only this time it's worse as I grew 2 hermies and they've pollinated my neighbouring psychosis, gutted


Take a pic of the balls and post it.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Take a pic of the balls and post it.


I have already have, and explained myself a million times bro lol I'm done with this now I showed a photo with seed's 10 pages ago but people Just want to jump on the bandwagon and be naive, that's fine and they can just wait for someone to come along and give a fuck lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 3, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> boy u one dum fuck,that wasn't meant for u, just cant fix dum


Hands in the air bro deepest apologies I thought you were getting on the bandwagon sorry, I am a bit dumb tho lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sweet Jezus how did this thread get to be this long and why hasn't this very misleading title been rectified?
> 
> I've grown out dozens of Bodhi strains and not a single hermie or nanner. My TopDawg Guava D threw a couple on the first run but I just plucked them off. Its really no big deal. And not every Bodhi strain was a winner for me. I just wrote up my honest experience in the Bodhi thread and moved on to other packs. THIS thread is completely unnecessary and screams inexperienced novice with a busted ego.
> 
> ...


Glad your back @Tangerine_ -couple pages back (13 or so) there are some grown ups talking-but if you're really want a soap opera go to the bodhi thread 20 or so pages back


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 3, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Glad your back @Tangerine_ -couple pages back (13 or so) there are some grown ups talking-but if you're really want a soap opera go to the bodhi thread 20 or so pages back


Yep both of you can take your unwelcome asses outta here that suits me fine LOL


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 1. I'm not your "bro"
> 
> 3. Its the way you've carried on and presented yourself.


Kinda like this.....


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Hands in the air bro deepest apologies I thought you were getting on the bandwagon sorry, I am a bit dumb tho lol


I have been burned by the best, get over it an start breeding ya own shit,gotta remember this is the net 10% maybe real


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I have already have, and explained myself a million times bro lol I'm done with this now I showed a photo with seed's 10 pages ago but people Just want to jump on the bandwagon and be naive, that's fine and they can just wait for someone to come along and give a fuck lol


Ok. You showed seeds. I want to see the actual balls. The hermie itself. Seeds don't mean herm.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 3, 2018)

Hermie Growers !!!
read some words, 
Optic Foliar been used for decades. 
dig it


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 3, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> Hermie Growers !!!
> read some words,
> Optic Foliar been used for decades.
> dig it


You mention that one more time and I might just have to do some research


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 3, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> You mention that one more time and I might just have to do some research


when I was a baby grower I read the forums full of hermies, bought a bottle of Reverse and waited. Hundreds of plants cycled and nary a herm. then I met CaliConnection, got Tahoe Og Kush pack and kept one until just recently. she hermied and I was excited to finally use my Reverse. One application and it was over. I cloned that same plant from a clone over and over all these years and never saw another hermie on the line.
Then came some TopDawg boners, some pure chem lines....and more dicks. I treated the keepers and never looked back..
seems nuts to diss stellar work cuz of a boner right


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I have already have, and explained myself a million times bro lol I'm done with this now I showed a photo with seed's 10 pages ago but people Just want to jump on the bandwagon and be naive, that's fine and they can just wait for someone to come along and give a fuck lol


This right here is what I want to see.
 
See the pistils and the balls? That is a hermaphrodite. If all you have is seeds then you screwed up and pollinated them with a male. 

No pic of a female plant with balls then no hermie.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 3, 2018)

thumper60 said:


> I have been burned by the best, get over it an start breeding ya own shit,gotta remember this is the net 10% maybe real


I made hay while the sun shined bro and picked the best male 1 of the SSDD males which could pass as a female with the short internode spacing and big bushy leaves and trichomes lol flowered it collected the smallest amount of pollen you could possibly get brushed a small branch of psychosis around 4 budsites and ended up with over 40 odd seeds if my memory serves me right and already germed 3 growing fast and not long before they'll show their sex, I really hope i end up with a half decent hybrid after all that fucking around, I only got a small set up so when I commit to a strain I'm more or less screwed it things Go tits up and not just 1 part of my garden gets pollinated it pollinated the whole damn crop this time and looking at over a £1000 in seeded bud months of growing making organic soil mixes and the reason it's worse this time is because 2 SSDD Hermied spreading their pollen over everything even psychosis which I've grown for years is seeded mun fucking fuming about this but I guess I learned a valued lesson not to commit most of your grow room to a new strain even if there is no other people who had hermies with any breeder, don't know why but this time there Looks more seed's than before and look's like the bud energy has all gone mostly into seed production cause they're not dense and fat as before and look different so I don't know if anyone can confirm hermies flower worse on the second run would be interesting to know


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 3, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> when I was a baby grower I read the forums full of hermies, bought a bottle of Reverse and waited. Hundreds of plants cycled and nary a herm. then I met CaliConnection, got Tahoe Og Kush pack and kept one until just recently. she hermied and I was excited to finally use my Reverse. One application and it was over. I cloned that same plant from a clone over and over all these years and never saw another hermie on the line.
> Then came some TopDawg boners, some pure chem lines....and more dicks. I treated the keepers and never looked back..
> seems nuts to diss stellar work cuz of a boner right


I'm not going nuts over a nanna bro I'm Just heartbroken to be let down by Such Stella strain more than anything and then the seeded weed second,all this time growing not 1 Hermie,ok the odd seed here and there like 3 or 4 in a whole plant but this is a dozen per big budsite or 3-4 per small budsite,gutted but moving on now spent enough time money and effort on SSDD I've had nothing but bad luck even with the male ratio was bad just left with 2 females/hermies lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I made hay while the sun shined bro and picked the best male 1 of the SSDD males which could pass as a female with the short internode spacing and big bushy leaves and trichomes lol flowered it collected the smallest amount of pollen you could possibly get brushed a small branch of psychosis around 4 budsites and ended up with over 40 odd seeds if my memory serves me right and already germed 3 growing fast and not long before they'll show their sex, I really hope i end up with a half decent hybrid after all that fucking around, I only got a small set up so when I commit to a strain I'm more or less screwed it things Go tits up and not just 1 part of my garden gets pollinated it pollinated the whole damn crop this time and looking at over a £1000 in seeded bud months of growing making organic soil mixes and the reason it's worse this time is because 2 SSDD Hermied spreading their pollen over everything even psychosis which I've grown for years is seeded mun fucking fuming about this but I guess I learned a valued lesson not to commit most of your grow room to a new strain even if there is no other people who had hermies with any breeder, don't know why but this time there Looks more seed's than before and look's like the bud energy has all gone mostly into seed production cause they're not dense and fat as before and look different so I don't know if anyone can confirm hermies flower worse on the second run would be interesting to know


Where is the pic of the herm? You have yet to show it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Wtf you on about proof,why would I make up something that i know won't be popular, and yeah saying I'm not happy with Bodhi ssdd is gonna get me a free pack FFS,listen to yourself, I have no reason to lie now jog on


That's not a herm.

This is a herm.
 
So is this.
 
This is a late flower herm and wouldn't cause more than a few seeds. Notice the nanners. As in they look like bananas.
 

I saw your pic. Looks like a seed or something. You haven't showed a herm plant or even one full of seeds with balls on it.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 3, 2018)

This is the pic you showed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2018)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> This is the pic you showed.
> View attachment 4067720


That's not a hermie.


----------



## chronic68 (Jan 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> This is the pic you showed.
> View attachment 4067720


i wouldnt waste your time bro
hes just a troll


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 3, 2018)

chronic68 said:


> i wouldnt waste your time bro
> hes just a troll


I'm not sure. Either a troll or just knows nothing about growing. 

Either way there are the pics for everyone to see. The dude got one seed in a plant probably from his previous breeding attempt and is screaming bloody murder its a herm when its not. Lol.


----------



## chronic68 (Jan 3, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not sure. Either a troll or just knows nothing about growing.
> 
> Either way there are the pics for everyone to see. The dude got one seed in a plant probably from his previous breeding attempt and is screaming bloody murder its a herm when its not. Lol.


hes a tool for sure id love to get my hands on some ssdd show em what a real grower could do with quality genetics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2018)

This thread and its author:


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Does that look like 1 seed to you fuck off not interested in any of your expert knowledge stick it up your ass sidewards if you going to be a bitch about it and take a seat with the other little bitches in the silly little bitch ignore list this site is full of fucking know it alls And brown tongues and 20 pages into this thread and Only 1 person who has also been a prick has asked valid questions with valid points but to stick with the current trend decides to be a bitch and call me idiot or names so save your wise words for others I don't even use this site since I found out that people can't say anything unless they're not a well known member of the asshole club and on 420 where people have had Hermie issue's with bodhi gear and don't get but Hurt if I say so,too many tongue fuckers here sort head out,if I had done a journal no fucker would have said anything


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This thread and its author:





thenotsoesoteric said:


> This thread and its author:


Welcome to the silly little bitch ignore list cock sucking asshole, stop tongue fucking everyone by jumping on the bandwagon,ok we get it your a big boy who can upload a pic and congratulations your 1 of the gang now, what a silly fuckwit lmao


----------



## chronic68 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Does that look like 1 seed to you fuck off not interested in any of your expert knowledge stick it up your ass sidewards if you going to be a bitch about it and take a seat with the other little bitches in the silly little bitch ignore list this site is full of fucking know it alls And brown tongues and 20 pages into this thread and Only 1 person who has also been a prick has asked valid questions with valid points but to stick with the current trend decides to be a bitch and call me idiot or names so save your wise words for others I don't even use this site since I found out that people can't say anything unless they're not a well known member of the asshole club and on 420 where people have had Hermie issue's with bodhi gear and don't get but Hurt if I say so,too many tongue fuckers here sort head out,if I had done a journal no fucker would have said anything


so you got a random pic of some seeds hows that prove anythang


----------



## chronic68 (Jan 4, 2018)

okay now im done


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm not sure. Either a troll or just knows nothing about growing.
> 
> Either way there are the pics for everyone to see. The dude got one seed in a plant probably from his previous breeding attempt and is screaming bloody murder its a herm when its not. Lol.


Probably being the operative word, you don't know wtf I have done go fuck yourself bro I'm done with you your a complete cunt lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Probably being the operative word, you don't know wtf I have done go fuck yourself bro I'm done with you your a complete cunt lol


It takes 10 seconds to point and shoot from a cellphone. 

You are constantly around your plants. Take pictures as of today. 

Let me break this down BEFORE you make another post. People do not believe you. You are new to the forums , no one has seen you before.

So take a picture. Once you take the picture UPLOAD IT. 

Then delete it off your phone. Your excuse is that you dont keep photos.

Another thing on piece of paper above Your Plants put this


----------



## nc208 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Probably being the operative word, you don't know wtf I have done go fuck yourself bro I'm done with you your a complete cunt lol


No one knows what you've done. You haven't posted any pics or relevant information. 

Here's a quick question hopefully you can answer. You kept saying your SSDD went hermie and that it was right next to your blueberry hashplant that didn't. Is this correct so far? 

Was your blueberry plant full of seeds as Well?


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It takes 10 seconds to point and shoot from a cellphone.
> 
> You are constantly around your plants. Take pictures as of today.
> 
> ...


Look I'm not around my plant's 24/7 as they're not in my place and look up geo tagging on images, you leave a digital footprint behind whatever you upload on these sites so I am not interested in risking uploading photos and information to be busted later Just so you can see a photo, it's illegal here still so until laws changed i won't be doing journals


nc208 said:


> No one knows what you've done. You haven't posted any pics or relevant information.
> 
> Here's a quick question hopefully you can answer. You kept saying your SSDD went hermie and that it was right next to your blueberry hashplant that didn't. Is this correct so far?
> 
> Was your blueberry plant full of seeds as Well?


No mate nothing only the SSDD1, so I run it again with a cutting of SSDD 2 and a different pheno SSDD 2 only this time it's worse and pollinated everything in my Room because I have twice the amount of hermies, I've got more seeds from the hermies than the psychosis I intentionally pollinated months before in a different room i may add and grown no males since washed everything down run again with a different pheno,and the Only thing I can think of bro is fake pack or Just a act of nature that does occur even with the Best of breeder's as it's in the DNA of it anyway so I've learned now whatever it is it's a valued lesson but a great shame lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

nc208 said:


> No one knows what you've done. You haven't posted any pics or relevant information.
> 
> Here's a quick question hopefully you can answer. You kept saying your SSDD went hermie and that it was right next to your blueberry hashplant that didn't. Is this correct so far?
> 
> Was your blueberry plant full of seeds as Well?


What i did find in a og kush freebie was a couple of seeds nothing too bad which was also next to the SSDD 1 but down wind of the fans everything else psychosis and 1 blueberry hashplant didn't find any seed and neither did the people who i give it to said neither bro


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Look I'm not around my plant's 24/7 as they're not in my place and look up geo tagging on images, you leave a digital footprint behind whatever you upload on these sites so I am not interested in risking uploading photos and information to be busted later Just so you can see a photo, it's illegal here still so until laws changed i won't be doing journals
> 
> No mate nothing only the SSDD1, so I run it again with a cutting of SSDD 2 and a different pheno SSDD 2 only this time it's worse and pollinated everything in my Room because I have twice the amount of hermies, I've got more seeds from the hermies than the psychosis I intentionally pollinated months before in a different room i may add and grown no males since washed everything down run again with a different pheno,and the Only thing I can think of bro is fake pack or Just a act of nature that does occur even with the Best of breeder's as it's in the DNA of it anyway so I've learned now whatever it is it's a valued lesson but a great shame lol


Sir I was almost 100% you would say something like that

  
Metadata and Geotag removal Or


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> What i did find in a og kush freebie was a couple of seeds nothing too bad which was also next to the SSDD 1 but down wind of the fans everything else psychosis and 1 blueberry hashplant didn't find any seed and neither did the people who i give it to said neither bro


You are 1 of 7.6 Billion people on earth. You started a thread about hermies. If you were worried about it being illegal you wouldnt start a thread that could trace your IP. Anyhow there is software to remove the metadata.

You can show a plant or two or three. You really think you are that important for people to come looking. Its extremely hard to get caught. 

Soo show the picture! There is No excuse why you cannot take a picture. 

You joined rollitup a week ago.

If you where high profile you wouldn't be posting on RIU.

Show the hermie and PUT paper over them So I KNOW ITS your plant and not something you grabbed over the net.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

If you gonna ask a question folk's by all means do,but don't tell me i should be doing this and that uploading pic's and because I'm new my words are not worth a wank, you were once new yourself, I've been growing since 2007 on and off and Only done 1 journal years ago but was caught up in mates house in a bust phone taken off me and images and everything was found but nothing come from it and got away with it but not without words of warnings From someone,so ever since understandably I refuse to do journals cataloguing my every move and whom i talk too and if I'm called paranoid and overcautious or a fake or troll or a suspected seed bank even maybe you should look closer to home about paranoia because calling me a seed bank was hilarious mun and still laughing at it, and been made out to be a troll Just because my experience didn't match with theirs or because I am being a asshole,i am being a asshole to the ones that get assy with me there's a thing called mutual respect and i treat others the way they treat me it's simple


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm definitely going have to pop my pack of SSDD.... 

I never understood the "your new talk"...


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Sir I was almost 100% you would say something like that
> 
> View attachment 4067940 View attachment 4067941
> Metadata and Geotag removal View attachment 4067943Or
> View attachment 4067944 View attachment 4067945


That don't mean shit I've never used or heard of it and don't change the fac


Lightgreen2k said:


> You are 1 of 7.6 Billion people on earth. You started a thread about hermies. If you were worried about it being illegal you wouldnt start a thread that could trace your IP. Anyhow there is software to remove the metadata.
> 
> You can show a plant or two or three. You really think you are that important fod people to come looking. Its extremely hard to get caught.
> 
> ...


Didn't you hear wtf i just said,i am not taking photos of my plants and uploading Geo tagging or not there's still risk element for existing on my fucking phone in the First place, LISTEN I AM NOT TAKING PHOTOS AND SAVING THEM ON MY PHONE AS THAT'S STUPID AND RISKY AND CERTAINLY NOT DOING IT FOR YOU JUST BECAUSE YOU'VE SENT ME LINK TO REMOVE GEO TAGS FFS END OF CONVO


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> I'm definitely going have to pop my pack of SSDD....
> 
> I never understood the "your new talk"...


What new talk bro lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Does that look like 1 seed to you fuck off not interested in any of your expert knowledge stick it up your ass sidewards if you going to be a bitch about it and take a seat with the other little bitches in the silly little bitch ignore list this site is full of fucking know it alls And brown tongues and 20 pages into this thread and Only 1 person who has also been a prick has asked valid questions with valid points but to stick with the current trend decides to be a bitch and call me idiot or names so save your wise words for others I don't even use this site since I found out that people can't say anything unless they're not a well known member of the asshole club and on 420 where people have had Hermie issue's with bodhi gear and don't get but Hurt if I say so,too many tongue fuckers here sort head out,if I had done a journal no fucker would have said anything


There you go. I was civil. I didn't call you names. I showed you that you were wrong. 

I know what I'm talking about. I just proved it to anyone that knows about growing.

You keep screaming at people and calling names. I didn't do that to you. Just said you didn't know a lot about growing. That is true. I breed. I even make my own female seeds.

Now is the time for you to really reach down and swallow a piece of humble pie and admit maybe you were wrong so you can correct the mistake. 

Since you like to call names I want you to show me a pic of your plant that hermed out. If not then forever be labeled my bitch.

Once again, seeds doesn't mean it hermed. Show me the plant with balls on it. You can't.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Probably being the operative word, you don't know wtf I have done go fuck yourself bro I'm done with you your a complete cunt lol


No I am not. I am a knowledgeable grower that spends a lot of time on here helping people with grow problems. 

Its everyone else though. Yea. Everyone telling you that you fucked up and everyone else is wrong. I get your type. Know it all pricks that will never admit they are wrong.

Not only have I made mistakes I put the pics in here. I've even told people when I was wrong.

I'm.not wrong about you or this grow. It wasn't a herm or you could show a pic of it and not just seeds.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Look I'm not around my plant's 24/7 as they're not in my place and look up geo tagging on images, you leave a digital footprint behind whatever you upload on these sites so I am not interested in risking uploading photos and information to be busted later Just so you can see a photo, it's illegal here still so until laws changed i won't be doing journals
> 
> No mate nothing only the SSDD1, so I run it again with a cutting of SSDD 2 and a different pheno SSDD 2 only this time it's worse and pollinated everything in my Room because I have twice the amount of hermies, I've got more seeds from the hermies than the psychosis I intentionally pollinated months before in a different room i may add and grown no males since washed everything down run again with a different pheno,and the Only thing I can think of bro is fake pack or Just a act of nature that does occur even with the Best of breeder's as it's in the DNA of it anyway so I've learned now whatever it is it's a valued lesson but a great shame lol


Dude this site strips meta data and there are programs that do it as well. 

Either post a pic of the herm or you are a liar and bitch.

Many illegal growers post pics everyday, myself included. For years and no cops at the door.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> That don't mean shit I've never used or heard of it and don't change the fac
> 
> Didn't you hear wtf i just said,i am not taking photos of my plants and uploading Geo tagging or not there's still risk element for existing on my fucking phone in the First place, LISTEN I AM NOT TAKING PHOTOS AND SAVING THEM ON MY PHONE AS THAT'S STUPID AND RISKY AND CERTAINLY NOT DOING IT FOR YOU JUST BECAUSE YOU'VE SENT ME LINK TO REMOVE GEO TAGS FFS END OF CONVO


Translation: you are a liar and bitch that fucked up and seeded his grow and now blames it on a herm and refuses to post a pic because of geo tags even though you already posted pics.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 4, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> There you go. I was civil. I didn't call you names. I showed you that you were wrong.
> 
> I know what I'm talking about. I just proved it to anyone that knows about growing.
> 
> ...


@whitebb2727 -this idiot jus doesn't understand the difference between herms & stray pollen putting a couple beans in your bud-pollen can come in on clothes,shoes,& with this (fookin cunt) his dirty mouth could've brought pollen in


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

@Jay7t5 has posted pics. 

One in this thread about a plant problem. He only showed the leaf. I guess he was scared to show the whole plant.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diagnoses-help-ph-problem-or-nutrient-or-neither.930051/

Sorry dude. Someone growing 7 years doesn't need help with basic things.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

Someone has lost it.....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

@Jay7t5 here are more pics of you asking people if your plants are male or female. You couldn't tell the difference and you posted pics.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/male-or-female-can-you-tell-these-pics.937480/#post-13449087


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

More pics and questions from jay7t5.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sexing-2nd-opinion-please-anyone-on-my-blueberry-hashplants.936535/


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

Here is jay showing finished plants so I don't see why he can't show a herm.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-first-topping-experience.939113/

Lol. His first topping. Awe how cute.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

More pics and questions from jay cause he doesn't know anything.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/male-anyone-2nd-opinion-please.939620/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Look I'm not around my plant's 24/7 as they're not in my place and look up geo tagging on images, you leave a digital footprint behind whatever you upload on these sites so I am not interested in risking uploading photos and information to be busted later Just so you can see a photo, it's illegal here still so until laws changed i won't be doing journals
> 
> No mate nothing only the SSDD1, so I run it again with a cutting of SSDD 2 and a different pheno SSDD 2 only this time it's worse and pollinated everything in my Room because I have twice the amount of hermies, I've got more seeds from the hermies than the psychosis I intentionally pollinated months before in a different room i may add and grown no males since washed everything down run again with a different pheno,and the Only thing I can think of bro is fake pack or Just a act of nature that does occur even with the Best of breeder's as it's in the DNA of it anyway so I've learned now whatever it is it's a valued lesson but a great shame lol


Do you understand how sentences work? 
The random capitalization is also interesting...


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

Here he is a newbie breeder in Nov. 2017 and now has a bunch of seeds. He fucked up.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/newbie-breeder-any-tips.953993/


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

SNAPPED....... WHEN RIU GETS THE BEST OF YOU.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

I've bumped those threads. I suggest others do the same. Some people come on here and go from new grower to master in a few months. This guy doesn't know his ass from a hole in the ground.


I also just proved he is lying about posting pics.






Drops mic and walks away.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Someone has lost it.....


Not at all. Why defend that? You support liars? Dude sa8d he couldn't show a herm due to security issues. He has posted plenty of pics.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not at all. Why defend that? You support liars?


Defend what?

Anybody who has been around,would have seen his post by now....(Like the first page)
All you have to do is click his profile. 

So in reality you have done nothing.... now pic your Mic back up.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Defend what?
> 
> Anybody who has been around,would have seen his post by now....(Like the first page)
> All you have to do is click his profile.
> ...


Lol. Yea I thought about the mic thing after.

He is a liar. Now refuses to show a herm because of geo tagging. That's a straight up lie.

Yes I clicked his profile and went found all the pics he posted. One was of some nice finished plants. So why is it he can't show a herm?

Dude fucked up breeding and has a bunch of seeds and now its someone else's fault.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Does that look like 1 seed to you fuck off not interested in any of your expert knowledge stick it up your ass sidewards if you going to be a bitch about it and take a seat with the other little bitches in the silly little bitch ignore list this site is full of fucking know it alls And brown tongues and 20 pages into this thread and Only 1 person who has also been a prick has asked valid questions with valid points but to stick with the current trend decides to be a bitch and call me idiot or names so save your wise words for others I don't even use this site since I found out that people can't say anything unless they're not a well known member of the asshole club and on 420 where people have had Hermie issue's with bodhi gear and don't get but Hurt if I say so,too many tongue fuckers here sort head out,if I had done a journal no fucker would have said anything


 

Is that the same 36 seeds you made on purpose?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> That don't mean shit I've never used or heard of it and don't change the fac
> 
> Didn't you hear wtf i just said,i am not taking photos of my plants and uploading Geo tagging or not there's still risk element for existing on my fucking phone in the First place, LISTEN I AM NOT TAKING PHOTOS AND SAVING THEM ON MY PHONE AS THAT'S STUPID AND RISKY AND CERTAINLY NOT DOING IT FOR YOU JUST BECAUSE YOU'VE SENT ME LINK TO REMOVE GEO TAGS FFS END OF CONVO


YOU ARE LYING
IF THERE WAS RISK OF POSTING WHY Even post. 

Lets break this down you are afraid of getting caught, BY SAYING YOU HAVE HERMIES YOU ADMITED TO GROWING. 

You want to be strong and wrong! 

If any special agent of the government wanted you, you would be caught. " I hate scarry cats ". 

Im not insulting you, but your not built for this. 

BECAUSE YOU NEVER HEARD OF SOMETHING DOESNT MEAN it doesnt work. 

Up until a week you never heard of riu; but it has been here for about 10 years. See how much help comes your way.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


@Jay7t5


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> More pics and questions from jay7t5.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/sexing-2nd-opinion-please-anyone-on-my-blueberry-hashplants.936535/


@Jay7t5 

SO IT turns out you started GROWING IN 2017. You couldn't tell a MALE from Female. 

Then you do post Pictures.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2018)

So it Turns out you are a Newbie. You never had hermie plants, YOU MISSED a male and fucked up your own grow. Sad man sad.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

This is a herm wedding cake bx1
 

She started with balls down low,plucked them off,now she has transitioned to just manners in the buds...

It happens,and you move on..2nd pheno is doing the same thing..
Pheno 3 is now in 12/12..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4067971
> @Jay7t5
> 
> SO IT turns out you started GROWING IN 2017. You couldn't tell a MALE from Female.
> ...


Meh, that plant isn't too bad. A little lanky. 
I've seen worse. 
Needs more light and less P to get those nodes closer together.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is a herm wedding cake bx1
> View attachment 4067974
> 
> She started with balls down low,plucked them off,now she has transitioned to just manners in the buds...
> ...


Is that spider mite webbing?


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that spider mite webbing?


Could be...

Or filter fibers. 
Or regular spider webbing
Or ect..


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that spider mite webbing?


complete with mites I see?


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> complete with mites I see?


Could be

Or predator mites
OR ect


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Could be
> 
> Or predator mites
> OR ect


Does the Phytoseiulus persimilis predator mite make webbing?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 4, 2018)

This thread is 21 pages too long. This guy is obviously a newb trying to be something or someone he is clearly not. @whitebb2727 dug and found all his newb posts from 2017. Pretty amusing and sad at the same time. He’s a newb acting to be a master grower and Breeder lmfao...
@Jay7t5 The Herm is *YOUR FAULT*. Now STFU


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> Does the Phytoseiulus persimilis predator mite make webbing?


Not sure,got 3 kinds....

What mite you see...?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 4, 2018)

on the vertical web of last picture there looks like a dozen or so rappelling . could be dust on a dog hair even


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is a herm wedding cake bx1





Chunky Stool said:


> Is that spider mite webbing





genuity said:


> Could be...
> 
> Or filter fibers.
> Or regular spider webbing
> Or ect..


ok so those herms are probably grower mistake not cause by the breeder at all


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is a herm wedding cake bx1
> View attachment 4067974
> 
> She started with balls down low,plucked them off,now she has transitioned to just manners in the buds...
> ...


Yes. That is a herm. 

I'm not saying one way or the other about Bodhi. Everyone is human and makes mistakes including the best breeders. I don't doubt there have been some herms from Bodhi gear. Pop enough seeds you will find some herms. Pop enough fem beans and you will find full on males even though xx x xx equals xx. Shit happens.

I just have issue with a guy that originally stated he tried his luck at breeding and at the end of the grow says it was a herm and not he that caused it.


GrowGorilla said:


> This thread is 21 pages too long. This guy is obviously a newb trying to be something or someone he is clearly not. @whitebb2727 dug and found all his newb posts from 2017. Pretty amusing and sad at the same time. He’s a newb acting to be a master grower and Breeder lmfao...
> @Jay7t5 The Herm is *YOUR FAULT*. Now STFU


The thing is its not a big deal. I make mistakes. I own them though.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

Wedding cake is not bodhi....

But I have ran some b gear and got nanners..it happens
Same with all seeds..


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

GrowGorilla said:


> This thread is 21 pages too long. This guy is obviously a newb trying to be something or someone he is clearly not. @whitebb2727 dug and found all his newb posts from 2017. Pretty amusing and sad at the same time. He’s a newb acting to be a master grower and Breeder lmfao...
> @Jay7t5 The Herm is *YOUR FAULT*. Now STFU


I'm not pretending to be a expert in anything asshole, there's only 1 person claiming that they know it all and his name his gorilla grow, fuck off gimpboy not interested in your bs lol silly little bitch ignore list has Just welcomed another prick lok


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I'm not pretending to be a expert in anything asshole, there's only 1 person claiming that they know it all and his name his gorilla grow, fuck off gimpboy not interested in your bs lol silly little bitch ignore list has Just welcomed another prick lok


Triggered much. Only because you know what I said is the truth. I know you are still reading this btw... LOL


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Wedding cake is not bodhi....
> 
> But I have ran some b gear and got nanners..it happens
> Same with all seeds..


Careful with that comment bro you'll get the tongue fuckers getting all menstrual and asking you to upload pictures with your name written in the background to authenticate it lol, or you'll be accused of being a seed bank or a amateur but you're a well known member so you should be ok with the amateur remarks lmfao this site is full of them man lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I'm not pretending to be a expert in anything asshole, there's only 1 person claiming that they know it all and his name his gorilla grow, fuck off gimpboy not interested in your bs lol *silly little bitch ignore list has Just welcomed another prick lok*


Please add me to your ignore list.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Careful with that comment bro you'll get the tongue fuckers getting all menstrual and asking you to upload pictures with your name written in the background to authenticate it lol, or you'll be accused of being a seed bank or a amateur but you're a well known member so you should be ok with the amateur remarks lmfao this site is full of them man lol


not necessarily, but you are a newb multiple threads to prove it. @whitebb2727 has pulled them and yet you haven't replied to any of that. you chucked pollen, pollinated other that you didnt mean too then cried like a bitch about it and blamed the breeder for shit genetics. you sir are a fool. and before you go to your goto line about asking you questions there is no need ive read your replies and your threads. Even told you you were a newb in your other threads yet you went on to fuck up your grow and want any1 else to take the blame. you made a mistake man just _*own*_ it


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is a herm wedding cake bx1
> View attachment 4067974
> 
> She started with balls down low,plucked them off,now she has transitioned to just manners in the buds...
> ...


Damn gen that’s fucked up. If you want fam I can send you 6 of the triangle mints to play with.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> What i did find in a og kush freebie was a couple of seeds nothing too bad which was also next to the SSDD 1 but down wind of the fans everything else psychosis and 1 blueberry hashplant didn't find any seed and neither did the people who i give it to said neither bro


That is whats strange about your situation, if the ssdd went hermie, then your blueberry hash should have been pollinated as well and also full of seeds, but it wasn't.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn gen that’s fucked up. If you want fam I can send you 6 of the triangle mints to play with.


It's all good,still got 10 seed to look at...

The 3rd one is looking right.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

nc208 said:


> That is whats strange about your situation, if the ssdd went hermie, then your blueberry hash should have been pollinated as well and also full of seeds, but it wasn't.


Unless i did have a few seed's but went unnoticed i didn't smoke the majority of that and used the SSDD because people preferred bhp but no-one mentioned seeds in it bro, it's a puzzler but when all said and done is a rarity but a pain in the frigging ass mun goto wash my room down start again now nearly 6 months of work down the drain and 1000s of pounds of seeded bud,this lot is worse and looking at triple the amount of seeds this time


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> 1000s of pounds of seeded bud,


You got to be kidding me. "thousands of pounds" my ass bro. You are as ridiculous as they come


----------



## COGrown (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Unless i did have a few seed's but went unnoticed i didn't smoke the majority of that and used the SSDD because people preferred bhp but no-one mentioned seeds in it bro, it's a puzzler but when all said and done is a rarity but a pain in the frigging ass mun goto wash my room down start again now nearly 6 months of work down the drain and *1000s of pounds of seeded bud*,this lot is worse and looking at triple the amount of seeds this time


Its a cop! Run!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

So I found this on the other site im on where people don't cry if you happen to have a different experience to theirs lmao have a read folk's interesting
*Females Self-generating Seeds WITHOUT Pollen*

Sorry but it is right and I know it because I've seen it and experienced it myself, not just read about it. However, I've also done a lot of research and confirmed my empirical understanding despite this being the area of MOST confusion and misinformation on the Web concerning growing cannabis.

Stressed females indeed *can and do *sometimes produce a few seeds, without the benefit of any male or "hermaphrodite" plant being in the area. Particularly strains that are Sativa dominant. This is an emergency measure at procreation from strains that probably originated in areas where there was some environmental reason for such a survival measure to evolve. In an indoor situation, stress can arise if for example (as happened to me) a fuse blows and plunges mid-flowering plants into darkness for several days before being detected. This "self-seeding" was an internal process, the plants were not "pollinating" one another, nor were the plants true "hermaphrodites", they did not have pollen sacs. They did not produce mad amounts of seed and the crop was not ruined.

I later grew a crop from those seeds and found that they produced 99% females and 1% Hermaphrodite - or a male, with female flower characteristics.

This is another common misnomer: a true Hermaphrodite in flower would show white hairs and bud type formations, like a female, but with sacs developing like a male and that COULD pollinate other nearby females therefore. But a lot of what people on these forums call Hermaphrodites, are NOT - they are just stressed females that self-produced a few seeds.


evergreengardener said:


> not necessarily, but you are a newb multiple threads to prove it. @whitebb2727 has pulled them and yet you haven't replied to any of that. you chucked pollen, pollinated other that you didnt mean too then cried like a bitch about it and blamed the breeder for shit genetics. you sir are a fool. and before you go to your goto line about asking you questions there is no need ive read your replies and your threads. Even told you you were a newb in your other threads yet you went on to fuck up your grow and want any1 else to take the blame. you made a mistake man just _*own*_ it


Lol go suck my hermies dick asshole I'm not taking information seriously From a guy who uses a cartoon character as a avatar lmfao


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> You got to be kidding me. "thousands of pounds" my ass bro. You are as ridiculous as they come


Around 10oz of seeded bud asshole do the math and welcome yourself to the silly ignore bitch clan lmao


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 4, 2018)

Can we just close this thread...you have all been trolled by some 16 year old who may not have ever even popped a seed.

Please move on, nothing to see hear.


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

I really did not think this thread would grow so fast....

I was expecting 8 likes & 78 views.


----------



## eyelid (Jan 4, 2018)

Hell no such thing as bad publicity. Bodhi holds his weight in gold.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

eyelid said:


> Hell no such thing as bad publicity. Bodhi holds his weight in gold.


That's true bro and if people here would realise i haven't bashed any breeder and just didn't think much of the SSDD but mine did fuck up lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> Can we just close this thread...you have all been trolled by some 16 year old who may not have ever even popped a seed.
> 
> Please move on, nothing to see hear.


Who the fuck asked you anyways blocked lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> I really did not think this thread would grow so fast....
> 
> I was expecting 8 likes & 78 views.


People just don't Like hearing different experiences boring fuckers,if we all liked and smoked and said the same thing how boring Life would be ha Ha


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> i haven't bashed any breeder


*„worst Hermies in 10 Bodhi“*


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serva said:


> *„worst Hermies in 10 Bodhi“*


And where is my bashing, just because I said I won't use Bodhi and I had hermies, and your point?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> And where is my bashing, just because I said I won't use Bodhi and I had hermies, and your point?





Jay7t5 said:


> screw bodhi strains





Jay7t5 said:


> it's enough never to buy his strains again


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

Bodhi for sure is top notch...

Stardawg guava x A11 
 
About to start my ig campaign to find a pack..Or 2


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serva said:


> *„worst Hermies in 10 Bodhi“*


If I'd said he breeds hermies and his stuff his shit then that's bashing bodhi but like every fucker here you don't like it because of your alliances and because you jumping on the bandwagon, if you going to give me shit bro at least have some substance instead of emojis and copy and pasting ffs,i mean really


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Around 10oz of seeded bud asshole do the math and welcome yourself to the silly ignore bitch clan lmao





Jay7t5 said:


> 1000s of pounds of seeded bud


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Bodhi for sure is top notch...
> 
> Stardawg guava x A11
> View attachment 4068174
> About to start my ig campaign to find a pack..Or 2


My blueberry hashplant looked very similar to them bro, lovely


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

@whitebb2727 called you out on so many lies in more than 1 thread yet you ignored all of his posts


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> If I'd said he breeds hermies and his stuff his shit then that's bashing bodhi but like every fucker here you don't like it because of your alliances and because you jumping on the bandwagon, if you going to give me shit bro at least have some substance instead of emojis and copy and pasting ffs,i mean really


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> So I got myself some bodhi seeds blueberry hashplants and sunshine daydream, I had a few sunshine daydream males I picked 1 Which actually fooled me in the beginning when I didn't know how to sex a plant in veg mode and put it in my assumed female group until flower to my surprise it was a male!!,bushiest shortest male I've seen could have been a heshe lol so I collected the pollen and pollinated my psychosis female and now got my first batch of seeds and want to know should i be ripening them should I wait for a few weeks to harden off and what would this be known as?a IBL F1 S1 this is where im confused, Also is this the best way to get top genetics? Thanks in advance


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

I already told you, that you used too much N. You just told me, you are using organic nutes, so that’s not possible. I mean really?! Haha. But you don‘t even want to hear the peoples opinion here... you are just bashing bodhi!

And all of us, who have grown bodhi, will come and laugh 

And you sre bashing SSDD, one of Bodhi‘s flagships! One of his most documented strains...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I stated i only Just learned to sex a plant during the 6 week veg period without sticking them to 12/12 to wait for them to show





Jay7t5 said:


> , I actually did grow 4 males of sunshine daydream and I picked the bushiest shortest 1 as it fooled me thinking it's a Female until i learned to sex a plant in veg mode,





Jay7t5 said:


> i pollinated it by accident


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## H-TOWN__J (Jan 4, 2018)

Newbie here Need hell tryna figure out if my plant is male r female


----------



## H-TOWN__J (Jan 4, 2018)

H-TOWN__J said:


> Newbie here Need hell tryna figure out if my plant is male r female


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

I mean „I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put in the grow room“

With a sentence like that, no one can take you serious. The pollen of a male plant, is way more potent than you might think! I guess you have some airflow in your tent / grow room? It will pollinate everything inside within a day. I guess your „hermie“ SSDD was just staying right beside your female, which „turned out“ to be a male...


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

„The amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's“

You just stated out, that you even don‘t know how to distinguish between male and female plants... how do you know how potent pollen can be? It‘s already enough if your neighbor has a male in his garden to pollinate your whole grow room.


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

Beside the pistills, which shows you, that she is sexually matured, I can‘t see any signs to determinate a gender. Maybe if you have more plants of this strain, you could tell by the growth. But that‘s not 100% sure.

@H-TOWN__J


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

This could be a female hair though. Make a better pic of it, and I could tell ya 
@H-TOWN__J


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Welcome to the silly little bitch ignore list cock sucking asshole, stop tongue fucking everyone by jumping on the bandwagon,ok we get it your a big boy who can upload a pic and congratulations your 1 of the gang now, what a silly fuckwit lmao


Tell your mom I said "Hi" I'm kind of sorry I put her on the ignore list but people change bro


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Welcome to the silly little bitch ignore list cock sucking asshole, stop tongue fucking everyone by jumping on the bandwagon,ok we get it your a big boy who can upload a pic and congratulations your 1 of the gang now, what a silly fuckwit lmao


Also I like how you double posted my meme so it's kind of like you double dicking yourself, get it because it's two dick butt memes? Double dick. Ask your mom she'll know.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> asshole do the math


What math are you referring to dumbass


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> That's true bro and if people here would realise i haven't bashed any breeder and just didn't think much of the SSDD but_* I *_ *did* fuck up* mine* lol


Fify


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 4, 2018)

H-TOWN__J said:


> Newbie here Need hell tryna figure out if my plant is male r female


Ask @Jay7t5 -he's a pro at this shit


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Unless i did have a few seed's but went unnoticed i didn't smoke the majority of that and used the SSDD because people preferred bhp but no-one mentioned seeds in it bro, it's a puzzler but when all said and done is a rarity but a pain in the frigging ass mun goto wash my room down start again now nearly 6 months of work down the drain and 1000s of pounds of seeded bud,this lot is worse and looking at triple the amount of seeds this time


Nah dude you fucked up there was no herm. Now you change it to this bullshit. Be a man and own your mistake. I already listed all your threads from 2017.

In 2017 was the first time you topped a plant. The first time you bred a plant. You had to ask for opinions on sexing your plants. You are a new grower that screwed up.

That's fact.


Jay7t5 said:


> That's true bro and if people here would realise i haven't bashed any breeder and just didn't think much of the SSDD but mine did fuck up lol


No it didn't. I asked you to show a pic of the herm and you went on about how you don't post pics then I showed where you posted a bunch of pics.


Jay7t5 said:


> And where is my bashing, just because I said I won't use Bodhi and I had hermies, and your point?


No. You didn't have hermies. You screwed up your first time breeding.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serva said:


> I already told you, that you used too much N. You just told me, you are using organic nutes, so that’s not possible. I mean really?! Haha. But you don‘t even want to hear the peoples opinion here... you are just bashing bodhi!
> 
> And all of us, who have grown bodhi, will come and laugh
> 
> And you sre bashing SSDD, one of Bodhi‘s flagships! One of his most documented strains...


Too much N wtf, didn't say anything about overfeeding with N , and I will answer anyone who asks me a question and I will also act the way I'm treated so hey ho, and as for people laughing wait for someone to come along and give a fuck cause if you ain't guessed already i really don't, believe me,lol if bashing is saying that I don't like SSDD and I had hermies then so be it it's my personal preference get over it


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Too much N wtf, didn't say anything about overfeeding with N , and I will answer anyone who asks me a question and I will also act the way I'm treated so hey ho, and as for people laughing wait for someone to come along and give a fuck cause if you ain't guessed already i really don't, believe me,lol if bashing is saying that I don't like SSDD and I had hermies then so be it it's my personal preference get over it


I showed you the posts in which you did infact bash him


----------



## kona gold (Jan 4, 2018)

Come on, just try to stop this thread!
Just think before you respond and then don't respond!
Take a rip and do something else.
Then this horrible thread will vanish.
Especially if you like Bodhi.
Cause the more pages add on to this, the more people are not going to want his work.
Then he is gone for good, and that would be a huge loss!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Come on, just try to stop this thread!
> Just think before you respond and then don't respond!
> Take a rip and do something else.
> Then this horrible thread will vanish.
> ...


Thats not true any real grower will know he is a jackass with no real growing experience as weve pointed out so many times


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Too much N wtf, didn't say anything about overfeeding with N , and I will answer anyone who asks me a question and I will also act the way I'm treated so hey ho, and as for people laughing wait for someone to come along and give a fuck cause if you ain't guessed already i really don't, believe me,lol if bashing is saying that I don't like SSDD and I had hermies then so be it it's my personal preference get over it


Ok. I ask you to show a pic of the hermie plant. I want to see the balls or nanners. Not seeds but and actual herm plant. We know you post pics so no reason you can't except there wasn't a herm.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Serva said:


> I mean „I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put in the grow room“
> 
> With a sentence like that, no one can take you serious. The pollen of a male plant, is way more potent than you might think! I guess you have some airflow in your tent / grow room? It will pollinate everything inside within a day. I guess your „hermie“ SSDD was just staying right beside your female, which „turned out“ to be a male...


If I had a small nail heads worth of pollen,i pollinated 4 buds with a brush and got 40 odd seeds, and the seeds I got From the SSDD 1 was double and I didn't even have any males or pollen left and the SSDD was around 6 weeks old when I reintroduced the pollinated psychosis into the flowering room so your saying that the pollen I brushed a week ago in a box and had no pollen left somehow magically travelled through 3 rooms and pollinated the whole 3 plants and got more seeds from a intentionally pollinated plant, and I've never flowered or grown a male in 4 months and only ever pollinated once and that was done age's ago with pollen the size of a small screw head nothing left, I've Gone down every avenue it's not possible


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> If I had a small nail heads worth of pollen,i pollinated 4 buds with a brush and got 40 odd seeds, and the seeds I got From the SSDD 1 was double and I didn't even have any males or pollen left and the SSDD was around 6 weeks old when I reintroduced the pollinated psychosis into the flowering room so your saying that the pollen I brushed a week ago in a box and had no pollen left somehow magically travelled through 3 rooms and pollinated the whole 3 plants and got more seeds from a intentionally pollinated plant, and I've never flowered or grown a male in 4 months and only ever pollinated once and that was done age's ago with pollen the size of a small screw head nothing left, I've Gone down every avenue it's not possible


And i washed the psychosis down through


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> If I had a small nail heads worth of pollen,i pollinated 4 buds with a brush and got 40 odd seeds, and the seeds I got From the SSDD 1 was double and I didn't even have any males or pollen left and the SSDD was around 6 weeks old when I reintroduced the pollinated psychosis into the flowering room so your saying that the pollen I brushed a week ago in a box and had no pollen left somehow magically travelled through 3 rooms and pollinated the whole 3 plants and got more seeds from a intentionally pollinated plant, and I've never flowered or grown a male in 4 months and only ever pollinated once and that was done age's ago with pollen the size of a small screw head nothing left, I've Gone down every avenue it's not possible


Any1 that exposes this asshole gets put on his ignore list


----------



## eyelid (Jan 4, 2018)

THIS THREAD SUCKS @Jay7t5 's wiener.




_got no gun, got no knife, don't start no fight_


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2018)

Serva said:


> I mean „I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put in the grow room“
> 
> With a sentence like that, no one can take you serious. The pollen of a male plant, is way more potent than you might think! I guess you have some airflow in your tent / grow room? It will pollinate everything inside within a day. I guess your „hermie“ SSDD was just staying right beside your female, which „turned out“ to be a male...


Exactly, and that's why I've been trolling this guy. He had a male plant that got pollen fucking everywhere and then starts talking shit about a hermie. 

Bull shit, this creep fucked himself and now it's:


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> If I had a small nail heads worth of pollen,i pollinated 4 buds with a brush and got 40 odd seeds, and the seeds I got From the SSDD 1 was double and I didn't even have any males or pollen left and the SSDD was around 6 weeks old when I reintroduced the pollinated psychosis into the flowering room so your saying that the pollen I brushed a week ago in a box and had no pollen left somehow magically travelled through 3 rooms and pollinated the whole 3 plants and got more seeds from a intentionally pollinated plant, and I've never flowered or grown a male in 4 months and only ever pollinated once and that was done age's ago with pollen the size of a small screw head nothing left, I've Gone down every avenue it's not possible


LOL. You told us that you even don‘t know how distinguish between male and female, but know exactly what you have done?! Come on....

A fault confessed is half redressed.

You had a male in your flower room! He did what he wanted till you realized what he is about to do...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> My blueberry hashplant looked very similar to them bro, lovely


Nice. 
How far in your grow are you as in days.
I missed that?


----------



## Serva (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I've Gone down every avenue it's not possible


When did you start geowing weed? Like a year ago? Right?

And every argument I tell you is bullshit ok. And you know everything about your plants, right?! Than I am wondering about every fucking single post you have done within the last year... how old are you? Does your mum know that you grow under her roof?

I got my first indoor experiences 8 years ago, since 1,5 years I really grow indoor. Between it was mostly outdoor. And I still consider myself as a fucking NOOB, and I try to ask everyone for tricks or help. Especially when I see results of them, or techniques, which I really like, or which amazed me. I want to LEARN, more and more and more! Maybe change your attitude, when you want to get better, you are on the opposite way, and you won‘t have fun growing within the next years, if you don‘t change... you will always get problems, and actually you profile page is proof enough for everyone to see, that you are a noob. Just accept it... it‘s not a problem at all. But telling everyone here in the thread, that he is an asshole, will not make you grow better plants, neither will a different breeder do so. Yeah maybe if you get easier genetics, which are used to over dosing nutes. Go and get some SENSI Seeds maybe


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Any1 that exposes this asshole gets put on his ignore list


Yeah but you know the asshole is still reading our comments though. 

OP's dreaming of hermies, and while his no hermie he is a Trannie


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 4, 2018)

I guess I tore dude up good. Either I'm on ignore or he just won't answer.


----------



## eyelid (Jan 4, 2018)

Dude's from Transylvania


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Who the fuck asked you anyways blocked lol


The retarded guy that made this thread invited my opinion.
And in order to block somebody you actually have to use the block feature on the site. Dumass


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> If I had a small nail heads worth of pollen,i pollinated 4 buds with a brush and got 40 odd seeds, and the seeds I got From the SSDD 1 was double and I didn't even have any males or pollen left and the SSDD was around 6 weeks old when I reintroduced the pollinated psychosis into the flowering room so your saying that the pollen I brushed a week ago in a box and had no pollen left somehow magically travelled through 3 rooms and pollinated the whole 3 plants and got more seeds from a intentionally pollinated plant, and I've never flowered or grown a male in 4 months and only ever pollinated once and that was done age's ago with pollen the size of a small screw head nothing left, I've Gone down every avenue it's not possible


If you posted the plant people can help you. Why dont you look at it like that, you have posted a few plant pics already. 

People are civil I guess.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2018)

That new X-Files sucked last night. The Dodgers made a ho hum trade. Sure is cold outside.


----------



## antonioverde (Jan 5, 2018)

Them damn herms!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If you posted the plant people can help you. Why dont you look at it like that, you have posted a few plant pics already.
> 
> People are civil I guess.





Serva said:


> When did you start geowing weed? Like a year ago? Right?
> 
> And every argument I tell you is bullshit ok. And you know everything about your plants, right?! Than I am wondering about every fucking single post you have done within the last year... how old are you? Does your mum know that you grow under her roof?
> 
> I got my first indoor experiences 8 years ago, since 1,5 years I really grow indoor. Between it was mostly outdoor. And I still consider myself as a fucking NOOB, and I try to ask everyone for tricks or help. Especially when I see results of them, or techniques, which I really like, or which amazed me. I want to LEARN, more and more and more! Maybe change your attitude, when you want to get better, you are on the opposite way, and you won‘t have fun growing within the next years, if you don‘t change... you will always get problems, and actually you profile page is proof enough for everyone to see, that you are a noob. Just accept it... it‘s not a problem at all. But telling everyone here in the thread, that he is an asshole, will not make you grow better plants, neither will a different breeder do so. Yeah maybe if you get easier genetics, which are used to over dosing nutes. Go and get some SENSI Seeds maybe


I am Only assy to the one's whom get assy with me and get all cocky and without asking me a question call me a fucking seed bank or a troll or bashing bodhi, it's not my fault people judge and no 1 knows it all I've been growing 10 +years and i am still learning and never claimed to know it all,so go fuck yourself im done with your whiny ass lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Serva said:


> LOL. You told us that you even don‘t know how distinguish between male and female, but know exactly what you have done?! Come on....
> 
> A fault confessed is half redressed.
> 
> You had a male in your flower room! He did what he wanted till you realized what he is about to do...


I never done regular seeds up until last year i haven't had the room so go fuck yourself,i know how to sex a plant dumb fuck just never sexed them in vegetative state,how about ask next time stupid cunt go fuck yourself blocked


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> If you posted the plant people can help you. Why dont you look at it like that, you have posted a few plant pics already.
> 
> People are civil I guess.


For reasons explained bro I won't do journals and people aren't civil at all, they're judge and jury without even asking me anything and Just because my profile is new don't warrant talking to me Like a asshole so fuck it anyone wants play funny fuckers I can be a asshole so Will gladly reply with equal and more Venom so if you gonna have a pop make it good or if you be tidy with me I'll be twice as nice back,I treat people the way I get treated bro it's simple.you look at every comment here if people are tidy I'm tidy back be a know it all prick and I'll call them on it i don't Give a fuck how long they been on this site or short for that matter,it don't warrant them to get on the bandwagon and be a prick without even asking me anything so people brought the abuse on themselves sorry


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Serva said:


> When did you start geowing weed? Like a year ago? Right?
> 
> And every argument I tell you is bullshit ok. And you know everything about your plants, right?! Than I am wondering about every fucking single post you have done within the last year... how old are you? Does your mum know that you grow under her roof?
> 
> I got my first indoor experiences 8 years ago, since 1,5 years I really grow indoor. Between it was mostly outdoor. And I still consider myself as a fucking NOOB, and I try to ask everyone for tricks or help. Especially when I see results of them, or techniques, which I really like, or which amazed me. I want to LEARN, more and more and more! Maybe change your attitude, when you want to get better, you are on the opposite way, and you won‘t have fun growing within the next years, if you don‘t change... you will always get problems, and actually you profile page is proof enough for everyone to see, that you are a noob. Just accept it... it‘s not a problem at all. But telling everyone here in the thread, that he is an asshole, will not make you grow better plants, neither will a different breeder do so. Yeah maybe if you get easier genetics, which are used to over dosing nutes. Go and get some SENSI Seeds maybe


People Like yourself gett assy and i will get assy back simple, you look back at this thread and everyone who's been tidy I've been tidy back be a asshole and I'll play asshole too,it takes 30 seconds to ask me something but instead people like yourself offer 5 minutes of their Life Just to troll you so go fuck yourself im not interested in anything you have to say anymore because you got assy and obviously haven't read everything I've said and your judging my experience on how long I've been on here so that in itself tells me everything I need to know about you,if you had your way society would be judged on the length of time they've been on Facebook because if they've only been on their 1 year and uploaded 2 pics your words mean nothing and your knowledge is non existent, it's fucking hilarious,blocked lol


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

Anyone watch big mouth on ntflix?
Fah-king funny!


----------



## Serva (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> People Like yourself gett assy and i will get assy back simple, you look back at this thread and everyone who's been tidy I've been tidy back be a asshole and I'll play asshole too,it takes 30 seconds to ask me something but instead people like yourself offer 5 minutes of their Life Just to troll you so go fuck yourself im not interested in anything you have to say anymore because you got assy and obviously haven't read everything I've said and your judging my experience on how long I've been on here so that in itself tells me everything I need to know about you,if you had your way society would be judged on the length of time they've been on Facebook because if they've only been on their 1 year and uploaded 2 pics your words mean nothing and your knowledge is non existent, it's fucking hilarious,blocked lol


I think I was the only one here trying not to be „assy“. I never insulted you in any way... I even tried again and again to help you to improve. We all checked your comments and threads you have done within the last year, and it is obvious, that you are a beginner. I tried to help you to improve, but you are resitant! Why still insult me again and again?

You just give back, what someone gives you?! Getting „assy“, when someone is „assy“ to you?! I wasn‘t „assy“ at all, so I am waiting now to get back something good from you, as you got from me 

Find your peace in life dude, you really could need it!

have a good one!


----------



## Buba Blend (Jan 5, 2018)

Intermission!


----------



## Buba Blend (Jan 5, 2018)

Intermission! Part 2!


----------



## Buba Blend (Jan 5, 2018)

I get the 500th post!
Nanananana!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2018)

YOU HAVE POSTED pictures already. If you had never ever posted pictures THAT EXCUSE WOULD work. 

JAY7t5 This is RESPECT, but why do you lie. Before you get mad as you normally do you have 4 or 5 pictures that you posted off your plants.

Stop saying you cannot post when you posted.

This is WHY PEOPLE judge you, you are inconsistent.

And DO YOU REALLY think you are hurting peopes feelings by saying "Grade 5 insults; like "fuck you, go fuck yourself" wanker. I use to say that at 9 younger, but whatever man.



Jay7t5 said:


> For reasons explained bro I won't do journals and people aren't civil at all, they're judge and jury without even asking me anything and Just because my profile is new don't warrant talking to me Like a asshole so fuck it anyone wants play funny fuckers I can be a asshole so Will gladly reply with equal and more Venom so if you gonna have a pop make it good or if you be tidy with me I'll be twice as nice back,I treat people the way I get treated bro it's simple.you look at every comment here if people are tidy I'm tidy back be a know it all prick and I'll call them on it i don't Give a fuck how long they been on this site or short for that matter,it don't warrant them to get on the bandwagon and be a prick without even asking me anything so people brought the abuse on themselves sorry


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2018)

@Jay7t5

The SITE strips your info.
You where given two extra sites too strip picture info ..

Show your plants. Why come to A cannabis site and not show plants.

If the community doesnt like you here, why STAY AND ARGUE ALL DAY. If no one agreed with me, it uses up energy why come back?

Are you Lonely in real Life, like no wife or girlfriend?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm just here because someone told me @Jay7t5 was passing out free blowjobs like hotcakes...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 5, 2018)

I like blowjobs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Anyone watch big mouth on ntflix?
> Fah-king funny!


Haven't seen it. Mostly following the will they won't they prosecute Hillary and her harem including Huma the hottie.

Sure is cold here. Those McDonalds breakfast burritos with hot sauce - you can now get them all day !


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Haven't seen it. Mostly following the will they won't they prosecute Hillary and her harem including Huma the hottie.
> 
> Sure is cold here. Those McDonalds breakfast burritos with hot sauce - you can now get them all day !


Can't really comment on baseball cause I quit watching when Jordan retired, but breakfast for dinner: that's old-school!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> The retarded guy that made this thread invited my opinion.
> And in order to block somebody you actually have to use the block feature on the site. Dumass


Dude blocked me after I posted all his newbie threads and showed he does post pics. 

Anyone can clearly go look at the threads and see he had males. Then dude even admits he screwed up. 

I guess its a good troll thread.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I never done regular seeds up until last year i haven't had the room so go fuck yourself,i know how to sex a plant dumb fuck just never sexed them in vegetative state,how about ask next time stupid cunt go fuck yourself blocked


Lol. No you don't. You had to start a thread asking how. Lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/male-or-female-can-you-tell-these-pics.937480/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/male-anyone-2nd-opinion-please.939620/

Here is where you admit to messing up.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/newbie-breeder-any-tips.953993/

You screwed up. Admit it and move on. I guess you won't see this though. Everyone else will. 



Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or *i pollinated it by accident *which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## dangledo (Jan 5, 2018)

@Jay7t5

100% operator error

Also this


whitebb2727 said:


> Lol. No you don't. You had to start a thread asking how. Lol.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/male-or-female-can-you-tell-these-pics.937480/
> 
> ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Dude blocked me after I posted all his newbie threads and showed he does post pics.
> 
> Anyone can clearly go look at the threads and see he had males. Then dude even admits he screwed up.
> 
> I guess its a good troll thread.


Maybe he's another Abe sock...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Can't really comment on baseball cause I quit watching when Jordan retired, but breakfast for dinner: that's old-school!


Brian Jordan? Played for the Braves and Dodgers, I think. He's no reason to give up the game. Decent carreer, but nothing special. Kind of like Joe Flaherty after SCTV, or Blue Oyster Cult after they fired Albert. Oatmeal w/o the brown sugar and buttered wheat toast. Or Dinafem critical + - decent, but nothing outstanding.

On a parallel note, this thread gets better when it's off topic and the OP is missing.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe he's another Abe sock...


naw this guy doesnt have the balls to step into the TnT


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 5, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Can't really comment on baseball cause I quit watching when Jordan retired, but breakfast for dinner: that's old-school!


All this breakfast for dinner talk is getting me hungry-we need some bud porn n here


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

Where does the term "sock account" come from? I understand what it is, but I'm a forum noob.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm just here because someone told me @Jay7t5 was passing out free blowjobs like hotcakes...


My nig


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm just here because someone told me @Jay7t5 was passing out free blowjobs like hotcakes...


But,,,,aren't they always free ?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> But,,,,aren't they always free ?


lol they are from that fuck face. That's why they call him that.




Because people fuck his face!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol they are from that fuck face. That's why they call him that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


drinking tonight? TC?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol they are from that fuck face. That's why they call him that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> lol they are from that fuck face. That's why they call him that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a poet!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4068548


Oh no, I got what you were saying. But when you really think about it, you usually end up paying for it in one way or another.

Wouldn't you say?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> drinking tonight? TC?


probably


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

Lets spam this troll thread with bud porn.

Here is a shot of some mids I got cooking. 

Bogs Sour Bubble preggo with Triangle Chitral babies


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 5, 2018)

I prefer my mids seeded


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> Lets spam this troll thread with bud porn.
> 
> Here is a shot of some mids I got cooking. View attachment 4068574


did that seed come from an imaginary hermie in your garden?


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> did that seed come from an imaginary hermie in your garden?


Fuck yeah...a plant hermed, fucked all my buds up. Here's the herms pic. Is it overfed? 


It's actually a male Triangle Kush F1, triangle kush x Pakistani Chitral kush from #piratesoftheemeraldtriangle aka Triangle Chitral


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> Fuck yeah...a plant hermed, fucked all my buds up. Here's the herms pic. Is it overfed?View attachment 4068578



has to be the breeders fault lol


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> has to be the breeders fault lol


For sure! Im just going to throw all the buds with seeds in them away. Or maybe, get some labels and start a a seed company. Not sure yet....

Gg4...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> Fuck yeah...a plant hermed, fucked all my buds up. Here's the herms pic. Is it overfed?View attachment 4068578


Gorgeous! You won't find any seeds on that bitch!


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 5, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> Lets spam this troll thread with bud porn.
> 
> Here is a shot of some mids I got cooking. View attachment 4068574
> 
> Bogs Sour Bubble preggo with Triangle Chitral babies


You killed it bro. Looks dank.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4068644




I'm still laughing.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I'm just here because someone told me @Jay7t5 was passing out free blowjobs like hotcakes...


Lol oh look what we have here a guy in his 60s wearing shade's and a hoodie and holding on to the last bit of youth he can lmfao, your even behaving Like a hoodie hoodlum and spouting out thoughts of your inner fantasies because you ain't had a shag in so long because you probably can't get it up anyway lmfao, with name like gary it's no surprise your dumb all over and a little ugly on the side as Frank would say, now take a seat in the silly little bitch ignore list I've got a special chair for you with a dildo stuck to it seems you love cock so much buy asshole lmfao


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Metasynth said:


> View attachment 4068644


Looks like a glimpse of Gary's Life when he got saggy and old lmfao


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Looks like a glimpse of Gary's Life when he got saggy and old lmfao


Show a pic of that herm.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Lol oh look what we have here a guy in his 60s wearing shade's and a hoodie and holding on to the last bit of youth he can lmfao,* your* even behaving Like a hoodie hoodlum and spouting out thoughts of your inner fantasies because you ain't had a shag in so long because you probably can't get it up anyway lmfao, with name like gary it's no surprise *your *dumb all over and a little ugly on the side as Frank would say, now take a seat in the silly little bitch ignore list I've got a special chair for you with a dildo stuck to it seems you love cock so much buy asshole lmfao


It's "you're" as in you're a dumbass that doesnt know the difference between the two. And you've got the nerve to call someone dumb lmao. Idiot

Oh an I'm younger than you. Mr. 42 year old shit grower.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4068399 View attachment 4068400
> @Jay7t5
> 
> The SITE strips your info.
> ...


Nah bro got a 23 year old fiancé thanks getting fucked daily, not like gary and yourself maybe you should hook up and fuck each other lmao blocked lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Lol oh look what we have here a guy in his 60s wearing shade's and a hoodie and holding on to the last bit of youth he can lmfao, your even behaving Like a hoodie hoodlum and spouting out thoughts of your inner fantasies because you ain't had a shag in so long because you probably can't get it up anyway lmfao, with name like gary it's no surprise your dumb all over and a little ugly on the side as Frank would say, now take a seat in the silly little bitch ignore list I've got a special chair for you with a dildo stuck to it seems you love cock so much buy asshole lmfao


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2018)

lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Nah bro got a 23 year old fiancé thanks getting fucked daily, not like gary and yourself maybe you should hook up and fuck each other lmao blocked lol


Why are you such a pussy


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4068399 View attachment 4068400
> @Jay7t5
> 
> The SITE strips your info.
> ...


Because I have every right to be here as such as cunts Like yourself and anyways I'm hardly on this Now because people get but hurt if you say something and they don't recognise it, your all giving me more publicity than yourself and I'm actually doing bodhi a favour ironically


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Because I have every right to be here as such as cunts Like yourself and anyways I'm hardly on this Now because people get but hurt if you say something and they don't recognise it, your all giving me more publicity than yourself and I'm actually doing bodhi a favour ironically


Bodhi would bitch smack you irl


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

Damn man my alerts are going off like crazy lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

dangledo said:


> @Jay7t5
> 
> 100% operator error
> 
> Also this


I wish it was, and wish I had a cutting left so I could grow it again and show you exactly the same thing will happen, end of story, you don't believe me because I am not a regular here and I don't do journals which is fine by me,i know what happened and that's all that matters at the end of the day, everyone's else can believe it or ignore it or welcome to be a prick Only I'll Give it back, fine by me


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I wish it was, and wish I had a cutting left so I could grow it again and show you exactly the same thing will happen, end of story, you don't believe me because I am not a regular here and I don't do journals which is fine by me,i know what happened and that's all that matters at the end of the day, everyone's else can believe it or ignore it or welcome to be a prick Only I'll Give it back, fine by me





Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I wish it was, and wish I had a cutting left so I could grow it again and show you exactly the same thing will happen, end of story, you don't believe me because I am not a regular here and I don't do journals which is fine by me,i know what happened and that's all that matters at the end of the day, everyone's else can believe it or ignore it or welcome to be a prick Only I'll Give it back, fine by me


You really don't know how any of this works, do you?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I wish it was, and wish I had a cutting left so I could grow it again and show you exactly the same thing will happen, end of story, you don't believe me because I am not a regular here and I don't do journals which is fine by me,i know what happened and that's all that matters at the end of the day, everyone's else can believe it or ignore it or welcome to be a prick Only I'll Give it back, fine by me


You forgot "lol" at the end.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4068675


I was wondering when someone would come along with FHRITP.
I LOVE Garys avatar.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

Sorry for the edit @HookahsGarden. 
I really don't know jack shit about plant breeding & should keep my uneducated opinions to myself...


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You forgot "lol" at the end.


LOL


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> LOL





Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2018)

Since this thread is here to stay and at the top of the Seed and Strain review forums here's some bud porn. Sunshine Daydream.



And another cut of SSDD


And here's one of my KEEPER Top Dawg Guava Ds. See that nanner at the top. That fucker seeded 2 bloom rooms and impregnated the neighbors dog. Damn you hermaphrodites


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Since this thread is here to stay and at the top of the Seed and Strain review forums here's some bud porn. Sunshine Daydream.
> 
> View attachment 4068698
> 
> ...


Proper jealous bro, I'm not the only 1 to fall victim to the shemales I wonder if Thai strains make more convincing shemales lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

I seen this earlier on another site about hermies and another person saying hermies can occur anyway without stress grower error and another in your face to the know it alls who said that it's my fault 100% hermies are caused by grower error only and that's complete bollocks folks,it can happen to any strain anytime just rare so read it and weep


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Since this thread is here to stay and at the top of the Seed and Strain review forums here's some bud porn. Sunshine Daydream.
> 
> View attachment 4068698
> 
> ...


What's top dawg genetics Like bro grown any ridiculous stinky ones?as I fancied them when I was looking at bodhi strains, and have you tried any of karma genetics? Got a couple of free seeds


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I wish it was, and wish I had a cutting left so I could grow it again and show you exactly the same thing will happen, end of story, you don't believe me because I am not a regular here and I don't do journals which is fine by me,i know what happened and that's all that matters at the end of the day, everyone's else can believe it or ignore it or welcome to be a prick Only I'll Give it back, fine by me


Dude. 
We all understand english. You keep ignoring the fact you posted pictures before.

Are you slow. Like how Dumb are you now. Of course you will get angry and avoid the question.

Post a single picture. 

@Jay7t5 LET me be the first to say sorry on behalf of the thread. At first most people thought they were dealing with a noramal person. What condition do you suffer from "bro"? I'm not being funny either. 

I only ask for one picture and to you that = Journal

1 picture = Journal to you. 
You posted already
You posted before

So if 1 picture is not a jouranl and you already posted a picture. 

Your brain didnt say "ohhh shit" I already did post?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> What's top dawg genetics Like bro grown any ridiculous stinky ones?as I fancied them when I was looking at bodhi strains, and have you tried any of karma genetics? Got a couple of free seeds


You WILL FUCK UP CHEMs even worse and blame topdawg. Stay away. 

Something is wrong with you. You want attention and know if you post it will be all gone.


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You WILL FUCK UP CHEMs even worse and blame topdawg. Stay away.
> 
> Something is wrong with you. You want attention and know if you post it will be all gone.


Who the fuck asked you bitch,go fuck Gary you sound well suited lmao


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 5, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Dude.
> We all understand english. You keep ignoring the fact you posted pictures before.
> 
> Are you slow. Like how Dumb are you now. Of course you will get angry and avoid the question.
> ...


Wtf does that even mean your stoned af and not making Any sense Something about 1 picture journal posted pictures and blah blah blah, fuck off not interested in your expert advice blocked


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Wtf does that even mean your stoned af and not making Any sense Something about 1 picture journal posted pictures and blah blah blah, fuck off not interested in your expert advice blocked


No lol?


----------



## Craigson (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> View attachment 4068712 I seen this earlier on another site about hermies and another person saying hermies can occur anyway without stress grower error and another in your face to the know it alls who said that it's my fault 100% hermies are caused by grower error only and that's complete bollocks folks,it can happen to any strain anytime just rare so read it and weep


No man, its saying certain strains are herm prone by genetics. Like gg4, chems, etc. SSDD is NOT hermie probe though.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## eyelid (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Who the fuck asked you bitch,go fuck Gary you sound well suited lmao


take it easy jbud you're startin to sound like the animals


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Wtf does that even mean your stoned af and not making Any sense Something about 1 picture journal posted pictures and blah blah blah, fuck off not interested in your expert advice blocked


Hi


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Serva (Jan 6, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> Lets spam this troll thread with bud porn.
> 
> Here is a shot of some mids I got cooking. View attachment 4068574
> 
> Bogs Sour Bubble preggo with Triangle Chitral babies


Beautiful! Like when my son was born, and I had to catch him. It‘s like come on, come, daddy is here!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 6, 2018)

Craigson said:


> No man, its saying certain strains are herm prone by genetics. Like gg4, chems, etc. SSDD is NOT hermie probe though.


But would you day SSDD is impossible to hernie?


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 6, 2018)

eyelid said:


> take it easy jbud you're startin to sound like the animals


 I'm not mad bro I'm Just being a cunt back ha Ha


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 6, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> But would you day SSDD is impossible to hernie?


Hi


----------



## dangledo (Jan 6, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I wish it was, and wish I had a cutting left so I could grow it again and show you exactly the same thing will happen, end of story, you don't believe me because I am not a regular here and I don't do journals which is fine by me,i know what happened and that's all that matters at the end of the day, everyone's else can believe it or ignore it or welcome to be a prick Only I'll Give it back, fine by me


Some day you'll learn to take responsibility for your actions
















Probably not though


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 6, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Some day you'll learn to take responsibility for your actions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someday you'll realise that even the best breeder's strains can Hermie and at no fault of the grower fact and that's what happened here, the SSDD grew male bits in early flower and the Only mistake I made was not inspect the Bud's for nannas as the last thing I expected was SSDD to Hermie so put all my faith on the breeder, and I now know this is 100% fact they done the same thing second time around but worse amount of seed's, bearing in mind i haven't grown a male plant ever in my flowering Room and haven't grown Any males in over 5 months so go figure,i pulled it early dried a quarter of it and look at the amount of seed's that I got, it's worse than before because I had 2 SSDD shooting their load


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Someday you'll realise that even the best breeder's strains can Hermie and at no fault of the grower fact and that's what happened here, the SSDD grew male bits in early flower and the Only mistake I made was not inspect the Bud's for nannas as the last thing I expected was SSDD to Hermie so put all my faith on the breeder, and I now know this is 100% fact they done the same thing second time around but worse amount of seed's, bearing in mind i haven't grown a male plant ever in my flowering Room and haven't grown Any males in over 5 months so go figure,i pulled it early dried a quarter of it and look at the amount of seed's that I got, it's worse than before because I had 2 SSDD shooting their loadView attachment 4068897





Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 6, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am fucking fuming got to the end of flowering and just realized my sunshine daydream is a Hermie or i pollinated it by accident which is very doubtful as I segregated it for a week sprayed the pollinated plant down with Water and put back in the grow room, and the amount of pollen wouldn't give me as many budsites with seed's, I have another in there with no pollenating taking place,if this is a Hermie i am going to give bodhi seeds my honest opinion,the sunshine daydream don't smell that good but stoned writing this lol


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jan 6, 2018)

This thread actually convinced me to try out some bodhi strains. Been thinking for a while about throwing a couple of their flagships to the garden. Saw the title of this thread and my first thought was "shit, maybe I won't".

Read through the majority of posts and the only thing op proved is that he doesn't have a clue what's he's doing. 

So thanks to you guys who shit on him because you helped me make up my mind. 

Got goji, ssdd and wolf pack


----------



## dangledo (Jan 6, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Someday you'll realise that even the best breeder's strains can Hermie and at no fault of the grower fact and that's what happened here, the SSDD grew male bits in early flower and the Only mistake I made was not inspect the Bud's for nannas as the last thing I expected was SSDD to Hermie so put all my faith on the breeder, and I now know this is 100% fact they done the same thing second time around but worse amount of seed's, bearing in mind i haven't grown a male plant ever in my flowering Room and haven't grown Any males in over 5 months so go figure,i pulled it early dried a quarter of it and look at the amount of seed's that I got, it's worse than before because I had 2 SSDD shooting their loadView attachment 4068897



Maybe someday you'll learn to pay attention










2 x forcing a plant to hermie so I doubt it


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 6, 2018)

Hey @Jay7t5 -send me those "hermie" ssdd beans noodle nuts-bet they dont "hermie" on me


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 6, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Maybe someday you'll learn to pay attention
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ganjafather27 said:


> This thread actually convinced me to try out some bodhi strains. Been thinking for a while about throwing a couple of their flagships to the garden. Saw the title of this thread and my first thought was "shit, maybe I won't".
> 
> Read through the majority of posts and the only thing op proved is that he doesn't have a clue what's he's doing.
> 
> ...


No one's shit on me at all asswipe get off the bandwagon and crack on with bodhi,i can assure you I really don't Give a fuck for you or anyone else on here who decides to be a prick, you probably won't get hermies and thats my honest opinion,but I fucking did and ruined my entire crop, do untill that happens to you Keep that silly bitch mouth shut I'm not interested in your opinion your just trying to be popular because you have no real friends lmao blocked


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hey @Jay7t5 -send me those "hermie" ssdd beans noodle nuts-bet they dont "hermie" on me


And I would put money on they wouldn't too,but mine did


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 6, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> This thread actually convinced me to try out some bodhi strains. Been thinking for a while about throwing a couple of their flagships to the garden. Saw the title of this thread and my first thought was "shit, maybe I won't".
> 
> Read through the majority of posts and the only thing op proved is that he doesn't have a clue what's he's doing.
> 
> ...


Ganja father,I mean really, what a cock sucking name you've given yourself big man lmfao


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jan 6, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> No one's shit on me at all asswipe get off the bandwagon and crack on with bodhi,i can assure you I really don't Give a fuck for you or anyone else on here who decides to be a prick, you probably won't get hermies and thats my honest opinion,but I fucking did and ruined my entire crop, do untill that happens to you Keep that silly bitch mouth shut I'm not interested in your opinion your just trying to be popular because you have no real friends lmao blocked


Lol this guy is on full meltdown. Get out of here with your shitty pseudoscience, bullshit lies you clown


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jan 6, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Ganja father,I mean really, what a cock sucking name you've given yourself big man lmfao


 I remember when I was 14. It was a ruff time for me too buddy, you'll get through it.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 6, 2018)

dangledo said:


> Maybe someday you'll learn to pay attention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know wtf you on about I never forced anything,my conditions are all bang on using subcools organic mix and Just ACT I did fuck all to influence hermies on my part end of story


----------



## Serva (Jan 6, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> This thread actually convinced me to try out some bodhi strains. Been thinking for a while about throwing a couple of their flagships to the garden. Saw the title of this thread and my first thought was "shit, maybe I won't".
> 
> Read through the majority of posts and the only thing op proved is that he doesn't have a clue what's he's doing.
> 
> ...


Good choice! You will enjoy! I never looked back, since I decided for bodhi seeds. Soo impressive what he is breeding! I LOVE my SSDD cuts!


----------



## Serva (Jan 6, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I don't know wtf you on about I never forced anything,my conditions are all bang on using subcools organic mix and Just ACT I did fuck all to influence hermies on my part end of story


LOL, the pics you uploaded even show slightly burned tips! And you told me, you havn‘t used too much N 

If distinguishing between female and male plants was already too much for you, maybe cooking your own soil also was a problem?!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2018)

Still can't believe how bad that X-Files episode was, and I'm a huge fan. Perhaps was. Leaning hard. You know, Mulder passed on some fine women....

























And who doesn't love their hash browns smothered and covered?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 6, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> And I would put money on they wouldn't too,but mine did


Dude as entertaining as this thread has become(-3°here) jus pop some more-everyone for the most part was jus teasin you-relax & pop
P.s. stop tryin to breed! Get a couple grows under your belt 1st


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Dude as entertaining as this thread has become(-3°here) jus pop some more-everyone for the most part was jus teasin you-relax & pop
> P.s. stop tryin to breed! Get a couple grows under your belt 1st


I don't have anymore SSDD left, and I didn't intentionally set out to try breeding but I had so many males I made hay whilst the sunshine's as they say so picked the Best male flowered a branch in a cardboard box with a small bulb and collected the pollen and pollinated psychosis in the same box,8 haven't grown any males since but got 3 SSDD hybrid on the go 3 week's old and 3 killer skunk I can't Burst many i don't have the room and only this year decided to try some regs as I've read so much good things about regs over fems, I've grown on and off since 2007 never Any huge set ups as it's still illegal here


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

eyelid said:


> take it easy jbud you're startin to sound like the animals


Welcome back Abe!


----------



## eyelid (Jan 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Welcome back Abe!


Try again


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 6, 2018)

We still doing this?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 6, 2018)

ganjafather27 said:


> This thread actually convinced me to try out some bodhi strains. Been thinking for a while about throwing a couple of their flagships to the garden. Saw the title of this thread and my first thought was "shit, maybe I won't".
> 
> Read through the majority of posts and the only thing op proved is that he doesn't have a clue what's he's doing.
> 
> ...


All good choices. I have all three going right now. Goji has some amazing phenos and the Wolfpack I grew a yr or so ago and loved it but didn't take cuts so I'm growing out the last few beans I had now. The SSDD basically has 3 phenos. Its a SOLID strain. If it weren't Bodhi would NEVER have used it to breed with let alone released it. It would've been given out as a freebie with label of "caution" to only grow outside due to sensitivity. Some people here have grown out as many as ten packs. I've had it for a couple of years and I've read countless reports on it...never seen a single "hermie" report on it. (I don't consider the OPs report as accurate or genuine) I'm confident you'll be pleased with your choices.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> All good choices. I have all three going right now. Goji has some amazing phenos and the Wolfpack I grew a yr or so ago and loved it but didn't take cuts so I'm growing out the last few beans I had now. The SSDD basically has 3 phenos. Its a SOLID strain. If it weren't Bodhi would NEVER have used it to breed with let alone released it. It would've been given out as a freebie with label of "caution" to only grow outside due to sensitivity. Some people here have grown out as many as ten packs. I've had it for a couple of years and I've read countless reports on it...never seen a single "hermie" report on it. (I don't consider the OPs report as accurate or genuine) I'm confident you'll be pleased with your choices.


Apart from 1 but I agree with everything else you say though and I realise my negative experience is a rare occurrence and could even possibly be a fake pack,the more I think about it, people are saying it's stinky and I this it's just ok and my critical+ 2 had a bit more kick to it, even if this thread has got to the bodhi lovers and hurt their feelings i have showed a few on here that they are wrong about how hermies occur and don't happen only because of the grower, plants can grow nannas in mid flower and pollinate your crop and that's what happened to mine absolutely no male pre flowers in veg or in very early flower whatsoever leading you to believe it's all good and admittedly I am to blame for not keeping a closer eye on it but would anyone with bodhi strains Keep a eye for nannas especially after growing blueberry hashplant and no problems,I have learned a valued lesson though and will always bear it in mind from now on and when I do a new strain i am not committing to much Room with the same strain ever again even if people say it's the nuts,i don't think my experience should put others off but never assume you won't get hermies,no seed breeder is immune and that's fact


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

sorry to jaxk the thread but i gottta question if i have a plant that hermis and i collect the pollen and pollinate anotjer female will plants grown from seeds hermi or na


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> sorry to jaxk the thread but i gottta question if i have a plant that hermis and i collect the pollen and pollinate anotjer female will plants grown from seeds hermi or na


they will have a higher rate of hermie traits yes


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> sorry to jaxk the thread but i gottta question if i have a plant that hermis and i collect the pollen and pollinate anotjer female will plants grown from seeds hermi or na


It's possible for the hermie trait to be passed on to the seed's so i wouldn't personally use them, I've also heard that hermies that self pollinate produce feminised seeds through stress I think, but I'm not a breeder and can't vouch for that 1 bro maybe someone here can confirm that


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> It's possible for the hermie trait to be passed on to the seed's so i wouldn't personally use them, I've also heard that hermies that self pollinate produce feminised seeds through stress I think, but I'm not a breeder and can't vouch for that 1 bro maybe someone here can confirm that


would just be good to get some beans and some bud its only personal


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Be careful what you wish for bro I'm in a right mess because of hermies,i have grown since 2007 and never in my life had a hermaphrodite until this year and it's ruined thousands of pounds of bud that I can't give away,if you just want a couple of seeds in with what you grow buy some colodial silver and do it that way, there's plenty of info on here about it i noticed it few months back, fuck hermies they're unwelcome in anyone's garden unless you intend to do it


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Be careful what you wish for bro I'm in a right mess because of hermies,i have grown since 2007 and never in my life had a hermaphrodite until this year and it's ruined thousands of pounds of bud that I can't give away,if you just want a couple of seeds in with what you grow buy some colodial silver and do it that way, there's plenty of info on here about it i noticed it few months back, fuck hermies they're unwelcome in anyone's garden unless you intend to do it


dont listen to this asshole he isnt a good grower. he didnt have a hermie he tried to be a breeder and fucked up its proven in this thread and others

http://rollitup.org/t/newbie-breeder-any-tips.953993/#post-13921972


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

Jay7t5
I stated i only Just learned to sex a plant during the 6 week veg period without sticking them to 12/12 to wait for them to show
Jay7t5
, I actually did grow 4 males of sunshine daydream and I picked the bushiest shortest 1 as it fooled me thinking it's a Female until i learned to sex a plant in veg mode,
Jay7t5
i pollinated it by accident

sorry copied and pasted this from a earlier post i made didnt feel like searching it all out again these are all comment made by him in the last few months hes a joke


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

hold the phone i thought using cs would mean u cant smoke the bud


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't know who is worse,the OP.... Or some of the posters.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> hold the phone i thought using cs would mean u cant smoke the bud


yes you are correct you cannot smoke bud you spray with CS.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

lol got nothing angainst ya j7t5 but lol im gunna have 2 go back and read the thread from page one sounds funny no disrespecti couldent care less if u can or cant gro itslike whatever yo


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> hold the phone i thought using cs would mean u cant smoke the bud


No you can't smoke the bud lol you just spray a branch in isolation, that's why I said look it up bro lol


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> yes you are correct you cannot smoke bud you spray with CS.


i cant hold nothing against the dude cuse im a fuken noob and a half at this i have this thing where its simple but i make it complicated sucks 2 be me lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> lol got nothing angainst ya j7t5 but lol im gunna have 2 go back and read the thread from page one sounds funny no disrespecti couldent care less if u can or cant gro itslike whatever yo


Why can't more poster be this laidback...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> lol got nothing angainst ya j7t5 but lol im gunna have 2 go back and read the thread from page one sounds funny no disrespecti couldent care less if u can or cant gro itslike whatever yo


no1 would have had a issue if he didnt blame a breeder for his fuck up. then when called out on it he cried like a baby and threw some tantrums (so did other members) im on his block list for posting his other threads and questions proving he ddnt know what he said he knew


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Why can't more poster be this laidback...


because @Jay7t5 hasnt gone psycho on him yet


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i cant hold nothing against the dude cuse im a fuken noob and a half at this i have this thing where its simple but i make it complicated sucks 2 be me lol


nothing wrong with being a noob weve all been there at some point, but you admit to being new and needing to learn this guy claims hes a great grower of thousands of pounds when he really is a noob also and wont own up to his own mistakes like a man


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> No you can't smoke the bud lol you just spray a branch in isolation, that's why I said look it up bro lol


you said look it up because you have no knowledge of how cs works or how to use it


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2018)

It's nothing but a bunch of regurgitation going on in this thread,it's been at the top more than the real bodhi thread.

The Mentally unfit is running rampant.... these threads always bring them out.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 7, 2018)

In all fairness, dude seems like he uses the metric system. He may not know how much is actually in a pound. 

Sounds like he has a smaller scale grow based off of his comments and him being in a illegal location. I am guessing he means some sort of measurement that is smaller than a pound. I think the 1000's of pounds thing might be a conversion mistake.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> I don't know who is worse,the OP.... Or some of the posters.


I’ll say the latter!!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> lol got nothing angainst ya j7t5 but lol im gunna have 2 go back and read the thread from page one sounds funny no disrespecti couldent care less if u can or cant gro itslike whatever yo


No worries bro, you have your own mind and it's Best to make your own decisions never let anyone influence it especially on here lol,I admit i am a complete asshole if someone speaks to me Like a prick,if they showed mutual respect and asked me civil question instead of your wrong your a troll your a seed bank without even asking me I woukd be tidy so I apologize if my assyness has offend anyone caught in the firing line but I don't take any shit from people who don't know me and I treat people as they treat me, simple as that


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> nothing wrong with being a noob weve all been there at some point, but you admit to being new and needing to learn this guy claims hes a great grower of thousands of pounds when he really is a noob also and wont own up to his own mistakes like a man


okay but who gives a shit like i get where where youre coming from bro but i couldentncare less innmy opinion if hes made mistakes its not youre place to demand thise dude own up to shit ur not his parent its kinda childish ay no disrepect ment but get over it bro who gives a shit lifes 2 short where pretty fuck itmheres a meme for ya smoke a bowl and lighten up cuz im asuming ut from usa weeds pretty mutch legel there ifi was there id fucken od on weed id smoke so mutch lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I’ll say the latter!!


See what I mean, another guy who don't know me haven't asked me anything and just decides to get on the bandwagon,so I'll just call him a complete prick for now as I'm watching the football and can't be assed atm lol oh and put him in the silly bitch ignore list,i have plenty of other 24ct assholes in there I'm sure they'll get on just fine lol


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> No worries bro, you have your own mind and it's Best to make your own decisions never let anyone influence it especially on here lol,I admit i am a complete asshole if someone speaks to me Like a prick,if they showed mutual respect and asked me civil question instead of your wrong your a troll your a seed bank without even asking me I woukd be tidy so I apologize if my assyness has offend anyone caught in the firing line but I don't take any shit from people who don't know me and I treat people as they treat me, simple as that


fair enough brother personelly and i say this not having read the thread but that other dude needs 2 chill


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> In all fairness, dude seems like he uses the metric system. He may not know how much is actually in a pound.
> 
> Sounds like he has a smaller scale grow based off of his comments and him being in a illegal location. I am guessing he means some sort of measurement that is smaller than a pound. I think the 1000's of pounds thing might be a conversion mistake.


Yeah UK prick


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Why can't more poster be this laidback...


I think we all know why everyone is doing they're best to be a asshole lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> View attachment 4069466
> okay but who gives a shit like i get where where youre coming from bro but i couldentncare less innmy opinion if hes made mistakes its not youre place to demand thise dude own up to shit ur not his parent its kinda childish ay no disrepect ment but get over it bro who gives a shit lifes 2 short where pretty fuck itmheres a meme for ya smoke a bowl and lighten up cuz im asuming ut from usa weeds pretty mutch legel there ifi was there id fucken od on weed id smoke so mutch lol





giglewigle said:


> fair enough brother personelly and i say this not having read the thread but that other dude needs 2 chill


 go read the thread buddy this guy bashed a well known breeder. Then went all bi-polar on members respected by many


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 7, 2018)

I figured  giving you the benefit of the doubt OP

Also keep in mind that SSDD used the Appalachia as the Dad.

A lot of people love the SSDD and the APPY crosses (myself included). 

But...the appy does have some chem in the line, so hermies are within the realm of possibility. Crazier things have happened.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> View attachment 4069466
> okay but who gives a shit like i get where where youre coming from bro but i couldentncare less innmy opinion if hes made mistakes its not youre place to demand thise dude own up to shit ur not his parent its kinda childish ay no disrepect ment but get over it bro who gives a shit lifes 2 short where pretty fuck itmheres a meme for ya smoke a bowl and lighten up cuz im asuming ut from usa weeds pretty mutch legel there ifi was there id fucken od on weed id smoke so mutch lol


I was over it ages ago and binned all my SSDD, it's people being pricks and Just saying bollocks so they're getting a reply lol


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

i feel for ya man it sucks when people hate on shit just for the fun of it it just goas to show tho the more i get involved in this comunity the more i realize 9 out of ten people are cunts rather then the hole chill stoner steiotype is bullshit so mutch hate lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2018)

I use to lurk the UK thread,just to see how they talk..

I'd have to say @Jay7t5 as ballocks & biscuits and gravy...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Yeah UK prick


so being from the UK means you are uneducated? Beause we learn the metric system in school here even though we dont use it. 1 pound = .45... kilos so your saying you grow 452-453 kilos? Of course not thats like cartel level shit but why make a random guess at how many pounds you grow instead of just saying it like you would in your homeland like for example " I accidentally seed my grow room when I played breeder and accidentally seeded a half kilo of smoke"


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> go read the thread buddy this guy bashed a well known breeder. Then went all bi-polar on members respected by many


most of the so called well respected members here are trolls and a half least the ones i know of are besidesmaybe if there was less fighting amongs our selves we could take on the corupt polliticions n shit


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i feel for ya man it sucks when people hate on shit just for the fun of it it just goas to show tho the more i get involved in this comunity the more i realize 9 out of ten people are cunts rather then the hole chill stoner steiotype is bullshit so mutch hate lol


I know bro, there was a time when smokers were chilled And hippy like and friendly,this place has taught me there's nothing but sheep here whom Just say thing's Just because they know it will be popular with others not for themselves, the only thing I use this site for is to look up strains and journals and thought I'd post my honest opinion on SSDD, and Just because my experience didn't match with theirs and I said it don't smell that strong they all had a shitfit and started with the insults so 2 can play at that lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> I use to lurk the UK thread,just to see how they talk..
> 
> I'd have to say @Jay7t5 as ballocks & biscuits and gravy...


Lmfao


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> so eing from the UK means you are uneducated? Beause we learn the metric system in school here even though we dont use it. 1 pound = .45... kilos so your saying you grow 452-453 kilos? Of course not thats like cartel level shit but why make a random guess at how many pounds you grow instead of just saying it like you would in your homeland like for example " I accidentally seed my grow room when I played breeder and accidentally seeded a half kilo of smoke"


fuck me dead bro are undrunk or some shit get the fuck over it uv made ur pointn100 times immnot even gunna go andnread the thread now cuse u knownwhat imthinkmyoure a cunt get over your self u talkmabout respected members being disrespected i think thay can speak for themselfes ay u need 2 get over it man every one else seems 2 havebmoved on cept u ay


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

fyi its 4 in the morning here sorry bout thengrammer that and immaustralian fuck education lol was 48c in myntent yesterday and about 46 outside now id take a hermi over that lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

I hope Mr Bodhi comes on here himself and see what his customers act like, they all tried to say I was bashing him Just because I said I won't be using Bodhi again as at the time i had seeded weed before Christmas and all the people who i promised were let down and i was left with seeded weed as I had to Give them smaller amountd of blueberry hashplant so this SSDD messed my Christmas up and my time and money and anyone in my position would have felt the same thing if they were honest,who wouldn't feel a little let down after spending£70 for 2 hermies from 10 seeds, I've seen grown men cry with seeded weed so until it happens to them I don't want to know tbh lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> fuck me dead bro are undrunk or some shit get the fuck over it uv made ur pointn100 times immnot even gunna go andnread the thread now cuse u knownwhat imthinkmyoure a cunt get over your self u talkmabout respected members being disrespected i think thay can speak for themselfes ay u need 2 get over it man every one else seems 2 havebmoved on cept u ay








its all good man


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> fyi its 4 in the morning here sorry bout thengrammer that and immaustralian fuck education lol was 48c in myntent yesterday and about 46 outside now id take a hermi over that lol


46c is hot man thats almost 115F here. shit this morning when I woke up it was -3F thats -19C


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> fyi its 4 in the morning here sorry bout thengrammer that and immaustralian fuck education lol was 48c in myntent yesterday and about 46 outside now id take a hermi over that lol


Lmao


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> 46c is hot man thats almost 115F here. shit this morning when I woke up it was -3F thats -19C


lucky i dont think its ever gotten to below 0c here and tnat would be at night


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> its all good man


na im tired as fuck and i cant sleep im all out of memes dam


----------



## genuity (Jan 7, 2018)

We all walk or roll on the same land,we all have different upbringings, we are all humans...


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

lol speaking of hermis i had all these white flys and thaynwhere laying egs on my plants leaves i dindent have mony to buy any thing so i defoiliated its starting to recover bit now leaves ar burning use rekon tnis is gunna hermi just gunna try n get it as healthy as i can and clone the shit out of it


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> We all walk or roll on the same land,we all have different upbringings, we are all humans...


nice qoute bro


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> they all tried to say I was bashing him





Jay7t5 said:


> screw bodhi strains





Jay7t5 said:


> I am pissed off at Bodhi seeds for the giving me 7 males 2 females both different phenotypes





Jay7t5 said:


> Fake seeds then mate mine didn't even look Like sunny D


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

fuken hell i thought we worked thrue this


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> lucky i dont think its ever gotten to below 0c here and tnat would be at night


no this is way to cold man way to cold


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> lol speaking of hermis i had all these white flys and thaynwhere laying egs on my plants leaves i dindent have mony to buy any thing so i defoiliated its starting to recover bit now leaves ar burning use rekon tnis is gunna hermi just gunna try n get it as healthy as i can and clone the shit out of it View attachment 4069484


A bit of TLC and she'll pull through as long as its gone green on it ha


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> no this is way to cold man way to cold


id rather be cold than hot i hate being hot it blows nothing worse than a hot bong cone


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> id rather be cold than hot i hate being hot it blows nothing worse than a hot bong cone


I'd prefer year round 60F or 15C


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> A bit of TLC and she'll pull through as long as its gone green on it ha


i hope so some seeds broke when i went to grab them out of the bag and i dont think theres any more iv got loke 2 left iv allready had 2 pull one aparently it smells like kfc gravy and apples or some shit at this point tho i need weed it fuken sucks not having weed im gunna try and get in 2 big grows in tje tent before next summer cuse im not doing this in summer fuck growing weed in a caravan not without ac lol our last power bill was allready a 1000 for 3 months


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I'd prefer year round 60F or 15C


for me as long as i get a good sleep then sweet any one else here put on tje ac and rug jp with a blanket so compfertable havent done tjat in years lol


----------



## elkamino (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey Jay. You ever post a pic of that short bushy female-turned-male you selected for? I’d be interesting in seeing the flower structure. Cheers!


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i hope so some seeds broke when i went to grab them out of the bag and i dont think theres any more iv got loke 2 left iv allready had 2 pull one aparently it smells like kfc gravy and apples or some shit at this point tho i need weed it fuken sucks not having weed im gunna try and get in 2 big grows in tje tent before next summer cuse im not doing this in summer fuck growing weed in a caravan not without ac lol our last power bill was allready a 1000 for 3 months


1000 3. Month's wtf i take it that's dollars i hope lol I have recently turned to LED and i love it getting more from my HPS because the temps were too difficult to maintain in the summer unless I used my fan and filter on full which was stinging my pocket in the end and was getting at a point where I had to sell la lot to make it pay so i done a bit of research and went with citizens and osram SSL mix and saved just over a third on bills or there abouts


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> if there was less fighting amongs our selves we could take on the corupt polliticions n shit







Really, dude?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 7, 2018)

When he says pounds, he's talking money, not weight. (Sorry If it's been pointed out.)

And yeah, gen, this thread brings out the worst in online me


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 7, 2018)

Touché and here I was stuck on metric conversions. Forgot all about brexit and the pound / euro deal


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 7, 2018)

So has everyone accepted that OP was fully responsible for his failures in attempting to breed when he didn't even know how to grow yet?

Can any plant herm out? Yes. Can Bodhi's gear herm out? Yes. 

But did any of OP's plants herm out? No. Was SSDD know for being hermie prone? No 

You fucked up and Frank Zappa's music sucks ass.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> lol speaking of hermis i had all these white flys and thaynwhere laying egs on my plants leaves i dindent have mony to buy any thing so i defoiliated its starting to recover bit now leaves ar burning use rekon tnis is gunna hermi just gunna try n get it as healthy as i can and clone the shit out of it View attachment 4069484


As bad as your plants look at least you posted a picture.

You should go back and read the thread. How can you form an opinon if you don't know the whole?

Your just going to choose to side with someone?

Btw, those plants have mite damage and fungus nats. If you have new seeds just start fresh. You have one plant, that you have give no form of treatmeant.



giglewigle said:


> i hope so some seeds broke when i went to grab them out of the bag and i dont think theres any more iv got loke 2 left iv allready had 2 pull one aparently it smells like kfc gravy and apples or some shit at this point tho i need weed it fuken sucks not having weed im gunna try and get in 2 big grows in tje tent before next summer cuse im not doing this in summer fuck growing weed in a caravan not without ac lol our last power bill was allready a 1000 for 3 months


Thats almost 800 usd.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 8, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> As bad as your plants look at least you posted a picture.
> 
> YOU SHOULD GO BACK and read the thread. How can you form an opinon if you don't know the whole?
> 
> ...


im not taking any ones side i just think certain peop,e are floggi g a dead horse im gunma clone this plant any way hopefully allthogh im 9 out of 10 certain tjat ill pretty mutch he starting from scratch


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im not taking any ones side i just think certain peop,e are floggi g a dead horse im gunma clone this plant any way hopefully allthogh im 9 out of 10 certain that ill pretty mutch he starting from scratch


What have you treated your plant with? And how long has this affected your plants. Looks like four to five weeks by the two top completely dead leaves. 

If you say flies are coming out of the soil you will need yellow sticky traps. Whats so special about this ill plant?


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 8, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What have you treated your plant with? And how long has this affected your plants. Looks like four to five weeks by the two top completely dead leaves.
> 
> If you say flies are coming out of the soil you will need yellow sticky traps. Whats so special about this ill plant?


its white flys bro not knats iv treated it by pulling tje leaves that where covered in eggs 4 or 5 weeks sounds about right theres no more white flys tho its said 2 sell like kfc gravy and apples that and i look up to the guy who breed it and to me thos is like top genetics and from what ic seen and heard of it its pure fire frosty est weed iv ever seen havent heard any thing bad about it all tho i dont think ots like a famous strain. Yet


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> its white flys bro not knats iv treated it by pulling tje leaves that where covered in eggs 4 or 5 weeks sounds about right theres no more white flys tho its said 2 sell like kfc gravy and apples that and i look up to the guy who breed it and to me thos is like top genetics and from what ic seen and heard of it its pure fire frosty est weed iv ever seen havent heard any thing bad about it all tho i dont think ots like a famous strain. Yet


How many grows do you have under your belt? This is your first official grow right?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> its white flys bro not knats iv treated it by pulling tje leaves that where covered in eggs 4 or 5 weeks sounds about right theres no more white flys tho its said 2 sell like kfc gravy and apples that and i look up to the guy who breed it and to me thos is like top genetics and from what ic seen and heard of it its pure fire frosty est weed iv ever seen havent heard any thing bad about it all tho i dont think ots like a famous strain. Yet


Is that how you guys talk over there. Sells like kfc gravy and apples. (Can you talk normal) 

Anyhow defoliating is not treating the plant. Just removal of the bad leaves you see is not enough. The pest is already on the plant. White flies look like this on cannabis


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2018)

Frank and the Mothers were a big deal when I was listening to a lot of music in the late 60's. I was never cool enough to enjoy them much.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Frank and the Mothers were a big deal when I was listening to a lot of music in the late 60's. I was never cool enough to enjoy them much.


I prefer his solo stuff if I'm being honest,most of the mother's stuff is a little bit out there for me and i love Zappa lol, apostrophe Zoot allures overnight sensation Joe's garage are good places to start when getting into his stuff, he's released enough of it lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 8, 2018)

This guy is a complete fuckin tool. Out of hundreds of strains less than 1 percent of Bodhi's have issues with herms. That one percent is largely composed of Nepali OG crosses which have a LOW tendency to herm indoors being a landrace based hybrid that has issues indoors on occasion because it's from a Nepalese environment and acclimatized to that for the majority of it's genes. Bodhi's GSC, Chemdog, and Sourdiesel related releases which are well known elites that can have a tendency to herm don't even have bad reports that I have seen anywhere other than the Skunk91VA crosses which we all know that cut can be annoying and finicky as fuck. Staggering really, given the insane amount of elites he has crossed. This tool finds the one strain that has nothing in it's history concerning random unpredictable hermie tendencies out of hundreds of reports now online, years of being grown, and just happens to have multiple hermies, lol. The only person I have ever read what is now almost 4k pages in 3 threads a lone on the biggest forums concerning cannabis.

Amazing the thread is still going. Convinced he is probably a sour wannabe grower. Who the fuck keeps reading 33 pages on and arguing or has the time to do that that grows competently?

*Has this guy ever posted pictures of the quality of health of his plants he grows? 

Has there been a single grow room picture to show his setup isn't a fuckin unsealed cabinet in a garage or some other ghetto shit?

Is there a single competent documented grow from this person online anywhere? 

The answer is no. 

Here are the search results: https://www.rollitup.org/search/64314346/?page=10*

10 pages of bullshit posts. 0 credibility. No one should pay attention to people with 0 credibility. Online all you have is your reputation which is built on years of using the same tag and posting publicly what you do. *This guy comes in and hurls ridiculous accusations with no credibility, no reputation in the community, and 0 documented proof of any grow much less the supposed hermie grow. *

I wager we won't see any of these because this guy's grows are a joke and the plants are not healthy. I would have thought this guy was a pissed off competitor, but I don't even think he's close to that level /shrug.

Put up or shut up. Bunch of empty accusations with not a single shred of evidence or proof of competency as a grower provided by poster anywhere on the internet and 0 documentation of the plants supposedly going hermie on their own with 0 contributing factors on the grower's part.

Sorry, you don't get taken seriously when you have nothing to show for, well, anything.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 8, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Be careful what you wish for bro I'm in a right mess because of hermies,i have grown since 2007 and never in my life had a hermaphrodite until this year and it's ruined thousands of pounds of bud that I can't give away,if you just want a couple of seeds in with what you grow buy some colodial silver and do it that way, there's plenty of info on here about it i noticed it few months back, fuck hermies they're unwelcome in anyone's garden unless you intend to do it


Bullshit. Grown since 2007 but in the last year topped your first plant, used regs for the first time, bred and fucked up for the first time.

No one is buying your bullshit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This guy is a complete fuckin tool. Out of hundreds of strains less than 1 percent of Bodhi's have issues with herms. That one percent is largely composed of Nepali OG crosses which have a LOW tendency to herm indoors being a landrace based hybrid that has issues indoors on occasion because it's from a Nepalese environment and acclimatized to that for the majority of it's genes. Bodhi's GSC, Chemdog, and Sourdiesel related releases which are well known elites that can have a tendency to herm don't even have bad reports that I have seen anywhere other than the Skunk91VA crosses which we all know that cut can be annoying and finicky as fuck. Staggering really, given the insane amount of elites he has crossed. This tool finds the one strain that has nothing in it's history concerning random unpredictable hermie tendencies out of hundreds of reports now online, years of being grown, and just happens to have multiple hermies, lol. The only person I have ever read what is now almost 4k pages in 3 threads a lone on the biggest forums concerning cannabis.
> 
> Amazing the thread is still going. Convinced he is probably a sour wannabe grower. Who the fuck keeps reading 33 pages on and arguing or has the time to do that that grows competently?
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 8, 2018)

Where did you get the seeds from? Maybe the seller switched seeds out as that could happen with bodhis old packaging


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 8, 2018)

A whole page and a half deviating, and letting the subject die, and the Bodhi fans come in and re-ignite the thread. I swear you can’t make this shit up.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 8, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Where did you get the seeds from? Maybe the seller switched seeds out as that could happen with bodhis old packaging


That's what I think bro I'm stumped,i had them from attitude in the green plastic Sealy bag with the gold sticker folded over as proof they never been opened but that's not fool proof by any mean ha


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 8, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> A whole page and a half deviating, and letting the subject die, and the Bodhi fans come in and re-ignite the thread. I swear you can’t make this shit up.


Yeah and 70% of the Bodhi fans on here are assholes too and think they know it all because they've grown a regular seed, only a few people on here have asked a question the others just wanted to be sheep lol


----------



## haight (Jan 8, 2018)

I had a pineapple express auto go hermie. It was a freebie that came with an order. Fucked up a lot of plants. No one wants flowers with seeds.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 8, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> A whole page and a half deviating, and letting the subject die, and the Bodhi fans come in and re-ignite the thread. I swear you can’t make this shit up.


More like 35 pages of people repeating the same shit over and over and over again.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 8, 2018)

haight said:


> I had a pineapple express auto go hermie. It was a freebie that came with an order. Fucked up a lot of plants. No one wants flowers with seeds.


Damn shemales lol,I wouldn't be so pissed if it were a freebie and had Such great reviews, it's a shame and never had a Hermie in my Life up until this year, it's a pisser lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> yes you are correct you cannot smoke bud you spray with CS.


I always spray my plants with CS tear gas to stress them out & make em herm.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Damn shemales lol,I wouldn't be so pissed if it were a freebie and had Such great reviews, it's a shame and never had a Hermie in my Life up until this year, it's a pisser lol


lol 2 ur lol 

lol


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 8, 2018)

At some point you have to realize that 95% of the posts here are fluff and ridiculousness.
This serves two purposes.
It makes the advertising more interesting than the Forum content, and it keeps the noobs from learning anything; thereby keeping them in Perpetual contact with advertising content.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 8, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How many grows do you have under your belt? This is your first official grow right?


been tryna gro for years could never wrap my head around phing i was using tje cheapest shitest soil iv grown a hs blue dream with i piked early also grow like 2 west coest og autos witch again got harvested just after halfway of flower thay got some kiind of p def i dont noww whatcoused it tho cuse that was all organic i dont no why or why not a grow would be considered officiol so far i suck at growing but im alot better now then when i started im growing seedsman white widow in coco and im loving that atm id mutch rather fave a good soil mix and just water it but at the end of the day if i end up with weed ill be happy there only in veg now and man im defenetly going 2 need a carbon filter lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i suck at growing but im alot better now...........if i end up with weed ill be happy


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 8, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Thats almost 800 usd.


Actually if it's euros he's talking about it's 1100 and change and if it's pounds it's 1300 and change usd


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 8, 2018)

australian dollers we have a hot tub tho so that prob eats up a few hundred but still


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> australian dollers we have a hot tub tho so that prob eats up a few hundred but still


Ok then yeav that's about 800 I didn't see the Australian part


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 8, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I am pissed off at Bodhi seeds for the giving me 7 males 2 females


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 8, 2018)

im not taking sides but id actuelly be pretty fuken stoked if i bought reg seeds and got males id save the best and get free seeds


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 8, 2018)

Anti Hermie racists....
We're all hermies...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 8, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> im not taking sides but id actuelly be pretty fuken stoked if i bought reg seeds and got males id save the best and get free seeds


I agree, but the point is bodhi didn't give him 7 males and 2 females it's not like he hand pickedmale seeds( BECAUSE THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE) only the newest of newb would say this not someone with 10 years experience


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 8, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Damn shemales lol,I wouldn't be so pissed if it were a freebie and had Such great reviews, it's a shame and never had a Hermie in my Life up until this year, it's a pisser lol


Your fault. It was male. Not a hermie. It was your messed up breeding attempt.

I can't wait til dude tries to breed again. 

Hell I got a few seeds on my latest plant from my last breeding. I didn't spray the walls down. No biggie. A few more seeds. Its easy to do. Damn pollen gets everywhere if your not careful.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 8, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Yeah and 70% of the Bodhi fans on here are assholes too and think they know it all because they've grown a regular seed, only a few people on here have asked a question the others just wanted to be sheep lol


No1 needed to ask you shit because we pulled your threads your pictures and your lies from archive. So there for we know your bullshiting without needing to ask you what happen. Yet you ignore those posts


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 8, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> Anti Hermie racists....
> We're all hermies...


Lol I don't have a fanny but the middle aged moobs are probably in the post


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2018)

LOL, OP has everyone in this thread on ignore so he is sitting there thinking he is hot shit. "Yeah, everyone likes me. Look at how many post I got."

All I know is back in like 2015 I mentioned that I read on a forum that someone thought Bodhi might be a corporate shill and next thing I know I had a gang of GGG ball rockers all over me like I gave a fuck and now this smuck actually has a thread dis'ing Bodhi in the title.

Where the fuck are the trolls getting threads shut down?

Why the hell isn't this thread locked yet.

I call on thee, TROLLSSSS___________


----------



## genuity (Jan 8, 2018)

Mentally unhinged......"when RIU breaks you from the inside"

☻☻☻☻☻☻☻☻☻

Just don't post in here no more,and you will not see it no more....it's that easy.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 9, 2018)

Lol so I take it the Bodhi brown tongues BBT Are still crying because This thread is going judging by the comments, I wouldn't know because I have put the assholes on the ignore list because they were being cunny funts and think they know it all because they've been on RUI for longer with more likes it's like school,if you had your way a person's ability it would be judged on how many likes or messages and friends they got on here oh wait you do lol and that's the trouble with people on here,if you happen to post something that is out of the ordinary it automatically gives them the right to call me seed bank troll or whatever the hell they think i am, learn to be civil and ask questions or say your point of view but be civil about it or you will come across a asshole Like me 1 Day and you'll meet your match Cause i can be as much as a cunt as the next man when pushed and if you didn't notice I really don't Give a fuck how popular you are on here,it don't Give you the right to talk to people Like shit, treat people how you Like to be treated that's what I do, end of story


----------



## Craigson (Jan 9, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Lol so I take it the Bodhi brown tongues BBT Are still crying because This thread is going judging by the comments, I wouldn't know because I have put the assholes on the ignore list because they were being cunny funts and think they know it all because they've been on RUI for longer with more likes it's like school,if you had your way a person's ability it would be judged on how many likes or messages and friends they got on here oh wait you do lol and that's the trouble with people on here,if you happen to post something that is out of the ordinary it automatically gives them the right to call me seed bank troll or whatever the hell they think i am, learn to be civil and ask questions or say your point of view but be civil about it or you will come across a asshole Like me 1 Day and you'll meet your match Cause i can be as much as a cunt as the next man when pushed and if you didn't notice I really don't Give a fuck how popular you are on here,it don't Give you the right to talk to people Like shit, treat people how you Like to be treated that's what I do, end of story


Youve been caught lying and cant provide pics. What do you honestly expect?
Iblock me too now?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> 1 Day and you'll meet your match


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 9, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Lol so I take it the Bodhi brown tongues BBT Are still crying because This thread is going judging by the comments, I wouldn't know because I have put the assholes on the ignore list because they were being cunny funts and think they know it all because they've been on RUI for longer with more likes it's like school,if you had your way a person's ability it would be judged on how many likes or messages and friends they got on here oh wait you do lol and that's the trouble with people on here,if you happen to post something that is out of the ordinary it automatically gives them the right to call me seed bank troll or whatever the hell they think i am, learn to be civil and ask questions or say your point of view but be civil about it or you will come across a asshole Like me 1 Day and you'll meet your match Cause i can be as much as a cunt as the next man when pushed and if you didn't notice I really don't Give a fuck how popular you are on here,it don't Give you the right to talk to people Like shit, treat people how you Like to be treated that's what I do, end of story


You're just a pussy , a liar and a whiny little bitch... #facts


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 9, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Someday you'll realise that even the best breeder's strains can Hermie and at no fault of the grower fact and that's what happened here, the SSDD grew male bits in early flower and the Only mistake I made was not inspect the Bud's for nannas as the last thing I expected was SSDD to Hermie so put all my faith on the breeder, and I now know this is 100% fact they done the same thing second time around but worse amount of seed's, bearing in mind i haven't grown a male plant ever in my flowering Room and haven't grown Any males in over 5 months so go figure,i pulled it early dried a quarter of it and look at the amount of seed's that I got, it's worse than before because I had 2 SSDD shooting their loadView attachment 4068897


Put pics with your finger but don't want to take pics of ssdd because he fear to get "busted".. smell like liar ova here....


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 9, 2018)

lol use are all sad cunts get over it who gives a shit


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Lol so I take it the Bodhi brown tongues BBT Are still crying because This thread is going judging by the comments, I wouldn't know because I have put the assholes on the ignore list because they were being cunny funts and think they know it all because they've been on RUI for longer with more likes it's like school,if you had your way a person's ability it would be judged on how many likes or messages and friends they got on here oh wait you do lol and that's the trouble with people on here,if you happen to post something that is out of the ordinary it automatically gives them the right to call me seed bank troll or whatever the hell they think i am, learn to be civil and ask questions or say your point of view but be civil about it or you will come across a asshole Like me 1 Day and you'll meet your match Cause i can be as much as a cunt as the next man when pushed and if you didn't notice I really don't Give a fuck how popular you are on here,it don't Give you the right to talk to people Like shit, treat people how you Like to be treated that's what I do, end of story


You're still reading our comments dip shit. It shows us on your profile page bro


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 10, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Youve been caught lying and cant provide pics. What do you honestly expect?
> Iblock me too now?


Where have I lied?, I have been through why I didn't do a journal and keep pics on my phone, you seem to be under the impression that people are obligated to journal their Every move Just because you have a newbie and his word means shit, judging by my past post's does it look Like a guy that actually gives af about what others think,I know what happened I've gone down every possible scenario and even tried to convince myself that i pollinated them by transferring pollen from fingers cause I didn't want to believe i spent 70 quid on shit but guess what I run 2 the bastard's again 1 different phenos and not a male anywhere in site for 5 months and I have got 4 times the amount of seed's, I will take a photo of them fuckers when I am back and you can tell me how can a grower get so many seed's without a male being grown in 5 months now, you work it out you'll come out with the same answer as me, bastard hermies, and this time it's pollinated psychosis that I've grown for year's and not once had a seed in it and not once had a Hermie in my life till SSDD, end of story I'm done with it


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 10, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> lol use are all sad cunts get over it who gives a shit


PREACH!!! they need manpons lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 10, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Just because you have a newbie and his word means shit,


Though you've been growing since 2007 that's 10+ years so there is your first lie that were going to pull up


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 10, 2018)

9just read your posts you were a newbie breeder in NOVEMBER that is 2 months ago that you had that male you thought was a female seriously


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 10, 2018)

Know what the irony is here, all the people who are getting menstrual because I had a bad experience with SSDD and you see that as hating on Bodhi and bad publicity realise this, newbies are gonna come on here looking to see what people are growing and they will see Bodhis name being praised by so many growers and they'll also read that this is a rare occurrence and I've also said that I liked BHP and if someone bought SSDD now I'd bet money that they wouldn't Hermie on them as I am a minority, so people will stop and think right Bodhi seeds going on my short list and create sales so pipe down with the troll crap because a troll hates on a breeder and insults him personally or what he does,I respect any breeder who can Give unique strains to the masses but I don't agree with the price of seed's that seed banks charge tbh £5 a seed should be the maximum I've Just witnessed first hand how many seeds can be yielded without a male even in the garden so intentionally pollinating 300 plant's 200 seeds a plant and your Halfway to becoming a millionaire if you sell the seeds at £10 each ,fuck there's no wonder that there's so many seed banks folks the money in it is stupid money and is more than cannabis and your stash probably fits in a suitcase lol I wonder if seed's are worth more than gold weight for weight lol yeah I'm stoned


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 10, 2018)

Man I hope y’all fellas man up and leave this stupid ass dude alone and let this thread die!!!


----------



## Buba Blend (Jan 10, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I hope y’all fellas man up and leave this stupid ass dude alone and let this thread die!!!





Buba Blend said:


> I get the 500th post!
> Nanananana!


I was kind of hoping to get the 1,000th post lol. Only 279 to go!​


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 10, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> ,I respect any breeder





Jay7t5 said:


> , I've Gone over to UGORG now screw bodhi strains


----------



## eyelid (Jan 11, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> end of story I'm done with it


cool then. let the thread die. stop posting here and move on.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 11, 2018)

eyelid said:


> cool then. let the thread die. stop posting here and move on.


Yeah I'm replying to others Such as yourself


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 11, 2018)

Buba Blend said:


> I was kind of hoping to get the 1,000th post lol. Only 279 to go!​


The man up bit is bang on, never in my Life have I seen so many grown ass men get all menstrual over a sentence, it's fucking hilarious to watch lol


----------



## haight (Jan 11, 2018)

I shoulda been clear. It wasn't a Bodhi purchase. I won't say who cuz I had many purchases w/o a problem.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 11, 2018)

so I was chucking the soil that I grew the SSDD earlier and I looked on top of the soil still in the pot with just a chopped stalk and noticed dead material on it's own that looked like nannas so I pointed a torch dug it out under a jewellers loop and they 100% look exactly like dried up nannas to me


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

a googled picture of a plant with nanners isnt conformation dbag


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 11, 2018)

the left pot is the first run of SSDD 1 plant, the 1 on the right is the 2nd run 2 plants 2 different phenotypes,the second 1 worse twice as bad and i think it ruined the first pheno I run because this time it had more seed's as a result twice the amount of male pollen site's, and that's just the seeds I collected lol, and for the record there hasn't been a male grown since over 5 months and the only pollen I had was used up age's ago and i got 40 odd seeds from it,so cross contamination was Also ruled out ages ago as a result of the yield of seed's I have, what a waste of seeds though,if it were legal here it go plant them in a field in the middle of nowhere lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/making-feminized-seeds-question.953289/#post-13950809

The OPs previous posts tell a different story. Then again, there's been a lack of consistency with this tool from day one.

If anyone should "man up" its the OP


----------



## elkamino (Jan 11, 2018)

SSDD, unhermied, day 58


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 11, 2018)

elkamino said:


> SSDD, unhermied, day 58View attachment 4071661


fuck thats i nice plant


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2018)

“Manning Up” seems like bullshit to me in the first place like “put your big boy pants on”. Stroking male egos no doubt.

No offense Vato.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4071574
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/making-feminized-seeds-question.953289/#post-13950809
> 
> ...


I guess that's aimed at me, if you think I'm lying call me on it bro I've got nothing to hide, you honestly believe that I'm going to wake up and decide to pick on bodhi And a strain and fabricate 30 pages of information and take photos of the seeds that I yielded was a Google screenshot or something, where can someone get their hands on that many seed's without a male? If you can answer that you'll realise that you'll have the same answer as me or if you can give me a logical explanation how i got so many seed's without a male I'll take a bruised ego apologize to everyone hear who I've said they're wrong and will rewrite this thread and say that I fucked up,if I'm wrong I'll always hold my hands up,I even found dried nannas on top of the soil, granted it's not hard evidence but what else could it be, it's not cannabis leaves stalk and if someone showed me that pic I'd say 99% sure that's a bunch of nannas on top of the other things that's gone on there's only 2 answers it can be grower fuck up or genetics and on this occasion it's genetics, hermies are a part of growers life,it will happen 1 day and I've learned lessons so it ain't all bad cause this won't happen again and never commit to much Room to a new strain no matter who it's from from now in 6-10 litre pots,if you think I'm lying that's fine i really couldn't give af but don't make me out to be bullshitter because I have better things to do than make up stories on forums knowing it won't be popular, most of people here are sheep and if you don't have a journal or a newbies your word means shit,if you had your way you judge a person on the amount of Twitter followers he has lol


----------



## Craigson (Jan 12, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I guess that's aimed at me, if you think I'm lying call me on it bro I've got nothing to hide, you honestly believe that I'm going to wake up and decide to pick on bodhi And a strain and fabricate 30 pages of information and take photos of the seeds that I yielded was a Google screenshot or something, where can someone get their hands on that many seed's without a male? If you can answer that you'll realise that you'll have the same answer as me or if you can give me a logical explanation how i got so many seed's without a male I'll take a bruised ego apologize to everyone hear who I've said they're wrong and will rewrite this thread and say that I fucked up,if I'm wrong I'll always hold my hands up,I even found dried nannas on top of the soil, granted it's not hard evidence but what else could it be, it's not cannabis leaves stalk and if someone showed me that pic I'd say 99% sure that's a bunch of nannas on top of the other things that's gone on there's only 2 answers it can be grower fuck up or genetics and on this occasion it's genetics, hermies are a part of growers life,it will happen 1 day and I've learned lessons so it ain't all bad cause this won't happen again and never commit to much Room to a new strain no matter who it's from from now in 6-10 litre pots,if you think I'm lying that's fine i really couldn't give af but don't make me out to be bullshitter because I have better things to do than make up stories on forums knowing it won't be popular, most of people here are sheep and if you don't have a journal or a newbies your word means shit,if you had your way you judge a person on the amount of Twitter followers he has lol


This has got to be a big Troll. You keep getting caught lying and making excuses.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 12, 2018)

SSDD, Dank Zappa, Birthday Cake


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4071846 SSDD, Dank Zappa, Birthday Cake


Looks killer in there-plus elk i think you're on to something here-bodhi thread pt.2-popped my bodhi cherry with phone home & cobra lips


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2018)

Full disclosure-popped 3 beans of starflight guava all poked their heads out then died(but i didnt make a thread bout it jus moved on & popped more)-so that was actually me popping my bodhi cherry


----------



## Buba Blend (Jan 12, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Full disclosure-popped 3 beans of starflight guava all poked their heads out then died(but i didnt make a thread bout it jus moved on & popped more)-so that was actually me popping my bodhi cherry


Since you brought it up and the other topic ran its course.
What was the method or medium used?
Why do you think they died?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2018)

Buba Blend said:


> Since you brought it up and the other topic ran its course.
> What was the method or medium used?
> Why do you think they died?


Paper towel then peat pellets-same way as always-but i probably screwed up & overwatered them is my guess


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Full disclosure-popped 3 beans of starflight guava all poked their heads out then died(but i didnt make a thread bout it jus moved on & popped more)-so that was actually me popping my bodhi cherry


I'll post what I Like when I like thanks iys a forum for anyone and I would've left it at that but people got assy bro so I showed mutual respect back and here we are 40th page almost Bodhi should be paying me for the publicity lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

Craigson said:


> This has got to be a big Troll. You keep getting caught lying and making excuses.


Come on then cunny funt where have I lied and been caught out, call you on it show me exactly what I lied and contradicted myself about and who's proved it?


----------



## eyelid (Jan 12, 2018)

Jay imho you come across as an attention hoe, somewhat getting off on riding upon bodhi's notoriety.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Full disclosure-popped 3 beans of starflight guava all poked their heads out then died(but i didnt make a thread bout it jus moved on & popped more)-so that was actually me popping my bodhi cherry


I'll post when I feel like thanks bro ,Oh and btw they Probably damping off, watering too much


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

eyelid said:


> Jay imho you come across as an attention hoe, somewhat getting off on riding upon bodhi's notoriety.


Imho your a sheep and your equally as bad as you keep posting here


----------



## eyelid (Jan 12, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Imho your a sheep and your equally as bad as you keep posting here


you're an attention hoe. nailed it


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 12, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> View attachment 4071432 so I was chucking the soil that I grew the SSDD earlier and I looked on top of the soil still in the pot with just a chopped stalk and noticed dead material on it's own that looked like nannas so I pointed a torch dug it out under a jewellers loop and they 100% look exactly like dried up nannas to me View attachment 4071435


I just want to go ahead and state for the record that Jay7t5 is one dumb mother f*cker. Like literally the dumbest user I have ever seen on any cannabis forum. 
Congrats


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 12, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> I just want to go ahead and state for the record that Jay7t5 is one dumb mother f*cker. Like literally the dumbest user I have ever seen on any cannabis forum.
> Congrats


But you know what’s even dumber brother? People keep entertaining this clown. Just imagining he of people stop replying in this thread and to him this bitch will die. Like user above said he’s seeking attention because he’s lacking something at home.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 12, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> But you know what’s even dumber brother? People keep entertaining this clown. Just imagining he of people stop replying in this thread and to him this bitch will die. Like user above said he’s seeking attention because he’s lacking something at home.


I said the same thing you're saying on page 3 of this thread


----------



## ganjafather27 (Jan 12, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> I said the same thing you're saying on page 3 of this thread


If everybody just says calls him a liar, hell block everyone and this thread can finally die. 

As it is, he's claimed to block 75% of the people who know he's an idiot.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> But you know what’s even dumber brother? People keep entertaining this clown. Just imagining he of people stop replying in this thread and to him this bitch will die. Like user above said he’s seeking attention because he’s lacking something at home.


Lmao, I'm attention seeking,I think you'll find i don't crave no attention off the likes of you and the other assholes who claim they know it all here but when I set them straight with what's happening they stfu or they Just bitch Like you And i will bitch back it's not rocket science neither it's attention, I am Only giving back what you silly fuckwits are doing, Now stfu if you want this thread to end simple


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

eyelid said:


> you're an attention hoe. nailed it


And that's the kind of 24ct cocksucker of a reply to expect from here lol I mean really ,if you going to try and offend me and piss me off you'll have to try a lot better next time because you won't get your chance again as your on the silly bitch ignore list with the rest of the BBTs go figure lol


----------



## nc208 (Jan 12, 2018)

Moderndayhippy said:


> Life tip for you, when everyone else is a dick head you are probabaly the dick head.


This^ @Jay7t5. 
Your version of this thread must only be like 10 pages with everyone you put on ignore.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> This^ @Jay7t5.
> Your version of this thread must only be like 10 pages with everyone you put on ignore.


And


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I just planted my first home grown seeds hybrid of sunshine daydream male and psychosis I pollinated mine by growing a small plant with several bud sites about 8 inches tall pollinated day 24 5 weeks later I harvested the seed's let them harden up for 2 week's and Now growing 2 seedlings to test, I Only had a nail heads worth of pollen I ended up with 50 odd seeds off 4 buds


This is just one of those threads that leaves growers shaking and scratching their heads, wondering how anyone could possibly think its plausible that a *forum filled with seasoned gardeners* would buy any the bullshit he's slinging.
I've never seen this much backpedaling and contradictions contained in a single members profile.
At this point all credibility is lost. Might as well start another account as this one is done. But doubt he will. Because......


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

Life tip back for modern day hippie, your a modern day asshole,the end.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This is just one of those threads that leaves growers shaking and scratching their heads, wondering how anyone could possibly think its plausible that a *forum filled with seasoned gardeners* would buy any the bullshit he's slinging.
> I've never seen this much backpedaling and contradictions contained in a single members profile.
> At this point all credibility is lost. Might as well start another account as this one is done. But doubt he will. Because......
> View attachment 4072054


Stop winging and tell me what I contradicting myself on, like the other prick here who said i was caught out lying, I'm still waiting for him to point my lie out,he won't find 1 because there aren't Any neither contradicting myself, I've stated 109 time's wtf happened deal with it your sounding like a thick twat to me


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

That's all people are capable of here is pictures with memes on it, how old are you lol if you got anything to say say it but don't be a bitch and Just make up that I've Been caught out lying because I don't lie I'm a bit old for prokies but guilty of forgetting things every now and then Like the next smoker, but FFS ask yourself wtf I am going to gain from lying about this Hermie thing, unless I'm a seed bank going into buisness spreading propaganda there is no reason to lie, and still 40 pages later not 1 of you can point out a lie or a reason to how can someone get so many seed's without a male present unless you got a logical explanation stfu I'm not interested


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2018)

*BUD PORN TIME*
EDIT: After checking my files, I think this is Goji OG. My bad


Dream Beaver


Space Cake





A.S.S.


Apollo F4 Select


----------



## nc208 (Jan 12, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I've Been caught lying because I'm a bit old forgetting things every now and then, 40 pages later not 1 of you can point out a lie or a reason to how can someone get so many seed's without a male present unless you got a logical explanation stfu I'm not interested


They have, you just keep adding them to your ignore list.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Paper towel then peat pellets-same way as always-but i probably screwed up & overwatered them is my guess


I've had some bad luck with peat pucks too. I think they hold too much water plus overwatered peat causes ph dives. 

I just throw em beer cups with lightly moistened mix of 50/50 Promix and my own soil and use a turkey baster to water them. 

Hard to crack or older stock I soak them over night in RO water with a couple drops of Ful-Power. I cant even remember the last time I lost one, though I've had a few mutes with the cookie crosses/OGKB. Like, really strange funky looking little things


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> They have, you just keep adding them to your ignore list.


No I haven't I'm still waiting for tangerine to educate me on the lies that I've told he's busy bumping the thread that is pissing everyone off its hilarious lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've had some bad luck with peat pucks too. I think they hold too much water....


Yes they do. That's why you squeeze most of it out after the initial puck soak and expansion. Your seed should have a tail, so insert them into a _very moist_ but not wet peat pellet about half an inch below the surface and _lightly_ cover with some of the peat - just enough to give the seedling darkness. The tap presses down, the tip quickly pops through; usually less than a day. Keep them covered in some type of humidity dome so the moist pellet doesn't dry out. Easy peasy.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes they do. That's why you squeeze most of it out after the initial puck soak and expansion. Your seed should have a tail, so insert them into a _very moist_ but not wet peat pellet about have an inch below the surface and _lightly_ cover with some of the peat - just enough to give the seedling darkness. The tap presses down, the tip quickly pops through; usually less than a day. Keep them covered in some type of humidity dome so the moist pellet doesn't dry out. Easy peasy.


Same here amigo-i do it the same way-i water w/turkey baster like @Tangerine_ too-i think i jus over did it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes they do. That's why you squeeze most of it out after the initial puck soak and expansion. Your seed should have a tail, so insert them into a _very moist_ but not wet peat pellet about half an inch below the surface and _lightly_ cover with some of the peat - just enough to give the seedling darkness. The tap presses down, the tip quickly pops through; usually less than a day. Keep them covered in some type of humidity dome so the moist pellet doesn't dry out. Easy peasy.


That's how I used to do it but I think I had difficulty getting the air/water ratio right. I think my beer cup mix is more forgiving. Plus I'd rather buy more beer cups than peat pucks. Dual purpose and all


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> No I haven't I'm still waiting for tangerine to educate me on the lies that I've told he's busy bumping the thread that is pissing everyone off its hilarious lol


Your profile tells it all dummy...as has been pointed out countless times.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Your profile tells it all dummy...as has been pointed out countless times.


im asking you to tell me to point out where I've been caught out lying, you can't because there's no lies on here you stupid twat, you are a little bitch and follow the crowd and the only fucker lying on here Is you saying that I have been caught out loads of times but can't show 1 example, you sir are a fantasist and a like hoe, and wtf you uploading pics on a Hermie thread for, oh I know your after likes, you acting Like a bitch,if you gonna call someone a lier at least have the balls to call me on it and that goes for anyone else who's called me a lier, don't be a bitch call me on it screenshot my lie, you won't find 1 end of


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I'll post when I feel like thanks bro ,Oh and btw they Probably damping off, watering too much


So let me get this straight-a good gardener asked me a question bout my beans-i answer his question on pg 37-then 5 posts later u come back with this response tryin to give me advice-cant make this shit up-hell i might even write a book bout this thread & that kick ass,advice giving [email protected]


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 13, 2018)

yall make me ashamed 2 be apart of this comunity get over your selves righ or wrong you all ar self rithous ass holes


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> yall make me ashamed 2 be apart of this comunity get over your selves righ or wrong you all ar self rithous ass holes


We saw your plants-dont know if you're part of this community yet dude


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 13, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> We saw your plants-dont know if you're part of this community yet dude


i ment the stoner comunity as a whole not just the grower comunity all tjat aside im man enough to show my failures not just my succes since when was it up to u who can and canot join we all started somwhere bro heres aplant i prety mutch killed buy taking care of the white fly eggs on tje leaves by defoiliation and my next plants might actuelly make it 2 a harvest yet u can grow a plant dude get over youre self lol o got more fuck ups if u want but bro u should se my outdoor raised bed im fuken beast at growing potatos man i coult chuck a plant out there id have no dramas heres my white widows before i forget seedsman i light bleached em when thay only had there 1st set of true leaves there in coco bout 3 or 4 weeks in mind u iv had 115f 48c temps and mostly over 30c idont kno wtf that is in farenhieght  ill take a updated pic of the 1st on tomorro iv u want im gunna pull it tomorro its way more fucked than that now lol


----------



## Werp (Jan 13, 2018)

author of 40 pages of banter titled under "

*Won't use bodhi again worst Hermies in 10 Bodhi*"


Should be titled 

*In need of a life*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I guess that's aimed at me, if you think I'm lying call me on it bro I've got nothing to hide, you honestly believe that I'm going to wake up and decide to pick on bodhi And a strain and fabricate 30 pages of information and take photos of the seeds that I yielded was a Google screenshot or something, where can someone get their hands on that many seed's without a male? If you can answer that you'll realise that you'll have the same answer as me or if you can give me a logical explanation how i got so many seed's without a male I'll take a bruised ego apologize to everyone hear who I've said they're wrong and will rewrite this thread and say that I fucked up,if I'm wrong I'll always hold my hands up,I even found dried nannas on top of the soil, granted it's not hard evidence but what else could it be, it's not cannabis leaves stalk and if someone showed me that pic I'd say 99% sure that's a bunch of nannas on top of the other things that's gone on there's only 2 answers it can be grower fuck up or genetics and on this occasion it's genetics, hermies are a part of growers life,it will happen 1 day and I've learned lessons so it ain't all bad cause this won't happen again and never commit to much Room to a new strain no matter who it's from from now in 6-10 litre pots,if you think I'm lying that's fine i really couldn't give af but don't make me out to be bullshitter because I have better things to do than make up stories on forums knowing it won't be popular, most of people here are sheep and if you don't have a journal or a newbies your word means shit,if you had your way you judge a person on the amount of Twitter followers he has lol


Nice sentence.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> im asking you to tell me to point out where I've been caught out lying, you can't because there's no lies on here you stupid twat, you are a little bitch and follow the crowd and the only fucker lying on here Is you saying that I have been caught out loads of times but can't show 1 example, you sir are a fantasist and a like hoe, and wtf you uploading pics on a Hermie thread for, oh I know your after likes, you acting Like a bitch,if you gonna call someone a lier at least have the balls to call me on it and that goes for anyone else who's called me a lier, don't be a bitch call me on it screenshot my lie, you won't find 1 end of


Nice sentence.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> yall make me ashamed 2 be apart of this comunity get over your selves righ or wrong you all ar self rithous ass holes


Spell check is built into most browsers.


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 13, 2018)

lol iv been at this for 5 years now arnt i a stupid cunt just figured out how 2 ph n shit


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Spell check is built into most browsers.


some one said this side has an option for it but im wat to dumb to figure that out


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i ment the stoner comunity as a whole not just the grower comunity all tjat aside im man enough to show my failures not just my succes since when was it up to u who can and canot join we all started somwhere bro heres aplant i prety mutch killed buy taking care of the white fly eggs on tje leaves by defoiliation and my next plants might actuelly make it 2 a harvest yet u can grow a plant dude get over youre self lol o got more fuck ups if u want but bro u should se my outdoor raised bed im fuken beast at growing potatos man i coult chuck a plant out there id have no dramas heres my white widows before i forget seedsman i light bleached em when thay only had there 1st set of true leaves there in coco bout 3 or 4 weeks in mind u iv had 115f 48c temps and mostly over 30c idont kno wtf that is in farenhieght View attachment 4072388 View attachment 4072389ill take a updated pic of the 1st on tomorro iv u want im gunna pull it tomorro its way more fucked than that now lol


Nice sentence. 
In fact, it looks VERY familiar...


----------



## gb123 (Jan 13, 2018)

I think most would be surprised by the amount of herms out there that no one realizes .because no one finishes their plants like they should be lol 

when ya make oil ..you see the hundreds of little wee immature seeds...

all the shit floats to the surface


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice sentence.
> In fact, it looks VERY familiar...


lol got nothing againsed u not having a dig but if youre ocd with grammer put me on ignore bro i dont wanna be held responsable for u throwing youre comuter screen ou the window lol u might wanna put me on tje ol ignore list im fuked when it comes 2 spelling n shit lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> i ment the stoner comunity as a whole not just the grower comunity all tjat aside im man enough to show my failures not just my succes since when was it up to u who can and canot join we all started somwhere bro heres aplant i prety mutch killed buy taking care of the white fly eggs on tje leaves by defoiliation and my next plants might actuelly make it 2 a harvest yet u can grow a plant dude get over youre self lol o got more fuck ups if u want but bro u should se my outdoor raised bed im fuken beast at growing potatos man i coult chuck a plant out there id have no dramas heres my white widows before i forget seedsman i light bleached em when thay only had there 1st set of true leaves there in coco bout 3 or 4 weeks in mind u iv had 115f 48c temps and mostly over 30c idont kno wtf that is in farenhieght View attachment 4072388 View attachment 4072389ill take a updated pic of the 1st on tomorro iv u want im gunna pull it tomorro its way more fucked than that now lol


I was jus teasing you-keep growin-those plants on bottom pic look much better


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> lol got nothing againsed u not having a dig but if youre ocd with grammer put me on ignore bro i dont wanna be held responsable for u throwing youre comuter screen ou the window lol u might wanna put me on tje ol ignore list im fuked when it comes 2 spelling n shit lol


Your wish has been granted. 

Maybe you should have stayed in school...


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 13, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I was jus teasing you-keep growin-those plants on bottom pic look much better


its all good hard to tell over text its fummy cuse started thinking organic water only siol was the wat 2 grow part cuse i was 2 dumb to figure it out now for me im loving coco i can take a joke tho im a little wount up atm no weed well i can easily get weed but its pgr weed lol and i aint smoking that shitty weed again kn tjat note im gunna go smome a cancer stick


----------



## giglewigle (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your wish has been granted.
> 
> Maybe you should have stayed in school...


lol imdont know why im reply ing since im on ignore but no amount of school could of healped me lolincase i see this have a good one man


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2018)

gb123 said:


> I think most would be surprised by the amount of herms out there that no one realizes .because no one finishes their plants like they should be lol
> 
> when ya make oil ..you see the hundreds of little wee immature seeds...
> 
> all the shit floats to the surface


Very,very true...



giglewigle said:


> i ment the stoner comunity as a whole not just the grower comunity all tjat aside im man enough to show my failures not just my succes since when was it up to u who can and canot join we all started somwhere bro heres aplant i prety mutch killed buy taking care of the white fly eggs on tje leaves by defoiliation and my next plants might actuelly make it 2 a harvest yet u can grow a plant dude get over youre self lol o got more fuck ups if u want but bro u should se my outdoor raised bed im fuken beast at growing potatos man i coult chuck a plant out there id have no dramas heres my white widows before i forget seedsman i light bleached em when thay only had there 1st set of true leaves there in coco bout 3 or 4 weeks in mind u iv had 115f 48c temps and mostly over 30c idont kno wtf that is in farenhieght View attachment 4072388 View attachment 4072389ill take a updated pic of the 1st on tomorro iv u want im gunna pull it tomorro its way more fucked than that now lol


Looking good to me....


----------



## Buba Blend (Jan 13, 2018)

gb123 said:


> I think most would be surprised by the amount of herms out there that no one realizes .because no one finishes their plants like they should be lol
> 
> when ya make oil ..you see the hundreds of little wee immature seeds...
> 
> all the shit floats to the surface


IDK, because you said hundreds of them it sounds like you are talking about the ovule. When I make bubble hash I get the same thing. They are hard and tiny.
Took a picture of 5 of them above that dime.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 13, 2018)

Buba Blend said:


> IDK, because you said hundreds of them it sounds like you are talking about the ovule. When I make bubble hash I get the same thing. They are hard and tiny.
> Took a picture of 5 of them above that dime.
> 
> View attachment 4072443 View attachment 4072444


Thanks didn't know this before i was wondering were those things were coming from


----------



## elkamino (Jan 13, 2018)

Heres a guy getting going documenting a SSDD grow, seemingly with transparency, and accountability for his/her grow techniques. anyone with questions about this strain going intersex can follow along and see a grow comparable to the OP and assess environment and grower chops to decide for themselves where credibility lies

http://rollitup.org/t/goji-og-sunshine-daydream-and-starfigher-x-long-bottom-leaf.956334/


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Heres a guy getting going documenting a SSDD grow, seemingly with transparency, and accountability for his/her grow techniques. anyone with questions about this strain going intersex can follow along and see a grow comparable to the OP and assess environment and grower chops to decide for themselves where credibility lies
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/goji-og-sunshine-daydream-and-starfigher-x-long-bottom-leaf.956334/


So Just because I didn't take photos, you automatically think that's a lie, thank fuck your not a juror your interpretation of a lie is totally different from mine,a lie is where someone makes shit up to cover his ass or for manipulation purposes ,I have told the truth and explained why I don't Keep photos of grows on my phone anymore,so unless you can point out exactly what I lied about stfu because your spreading lies yourself saying that, just because someone don't do a journal don't automatically mean he's lying how dumb is that logic, you are the definition of a bitch,you gonna call someone a lier call them on it tell them what you think they're lying about, not oh there's no pics he's lying how fucking dumb is that,if you don't believe my word fine move on but don't make out I'm lying because I have no reason to lie I'm a bit old to start telling porkies FFS


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 15, 2018)

And elkamino let's just say for argumentative purposes it was my fuck up because I collected a tiny bit of pollen from a branch of a male and pollinated psychosis in a different room inside a cardboard box and i transferred pollen with my clothes and fingers into the main room,I got 40+ seed's From the intentionally pollinated plant but double the amount of seed's from the accidental pollinated SSDD,I run it again but with a different pheno and the first pheno and I haven't had males for 5 month's now how can a grower get 5 times the amount of seed's than the plant you originally pollinated without a male present? And pollinated other plants that I've grown for year's with no seeds whatsoever but got them this time, I know the answer and if you know wtf you were talking about you'd come up with the same answer as me, I've even found empty nanna Pods and uploaded a pic so with all that in mind do you still think that it's grower error,these fuckers showed no male pre flowers in veg or in flower until around week 3-4 and the only error i made was assuming that they wouldn't Hermie as it was all good in veg and in early flower,a dozen bunch of nannas on 2 plants would be easy to miss especially when you not looking for them and not in your grow room every day and assume all is good because of others experiences and bodhis name is on it,but lesson learned no breeder is immune From hermies FACT, that's all I'll say on the matter now and end it here, because I am bored of it all now and most of the user's here are bitches and own brown tongue's, lucky i didn't slag him off or I'd have a hit on my head lol it'll happen to you 1 day only then you'll realise how much time and money been wasted and now got no decent weed for myself and others 2 of which use it medically, and i got wash the Room down and start again so I have every right to hate the pack of SSDD i had


----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2018)

Jaybodankly said:


> First I have heard of SSD hemi. How is your growing environment?


Great question , one a pro would ask immediately .


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 15, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Great question , one a pro would ask immediately .


All Spot on bro, temps 78/68 40/60 D/N using organic soil mix ACTs 6" extraction filter passive intake with Osram SSL and citizen's CLU as my light source so it never goes over 82f in there never had a Hermie in my Life up until now gutted bro


----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> All Spot on bro, temps 78/68 40/60 D/N using organic soil mix ACTs 6" extraction filter passive intake with Osram SSL and citizen's CLU as my light source so it never goes over 82f in there never had a Hermie in my Life up until now gutted bro


No light leaks ? 
You are correct dinafem is a excellent seed company. I am not a fan of feminized seeds because of the built in genetic tendency to herm .
If you want some really good genetics go to brothers grim seeds .


----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> So Just because I didn't take photos, you automatically think that's a lie, thank fuck your not a juror your interpretation of a lie is totally different from mine,a lie is where someone makes shit up to cover his ass or for manipulation purposes ,I have told the truth and explained why I don't Keep photos of grows on my phone anymore,so unless you can point out exactly what I lied about stfu because your spreading lies yourself saying that, just because someone don't do a journal don't automatically mean he's lying how dumb is that logic, you are the definition of a bitch,you gonna call someone a lier call them on it tell them what you think they're lying about, not oh there's no pics he's lying how fucking dumb is that,if you don't believe my word fine move on but don't make out I'm lying because I have no reason to lie I'm a bit old to start telling porkies FFS


We should not be tearing g one another down or finding black.e but trying to help one another. 
Sometimes constructive criticism is needed but that's a lot different than throwing blame around. 
If your conditions are set right then the only thing it is is seed and you just may have gotten a fluke batch of seeds. 
It doesn't sound like you are a huge grower and that's all good , 
I hate when I see seeds or herm plants . Ot causes a lot of problems and one must always be aware in your blooming plants of any herm's .
Especially if it's a new strain pay particularly close attention to them .
Nothing worse than a accidental breeding project. 
In this case the seeds won't even be any good. If you popped them you for sure would get more herm's .
Good luck on your next run brother. 
Make sure your room is well cleaned before you run again or you will get more seeds


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 15, 2018)

max420thc said:


> No light leaks ?
> You are correct dinafem is a excellent seed company. I am not a fan of feminized seeds because of the built in genetic tendency to herm .
> If you want some really good genetics go to brothers grim seeds .


No bro no light leaks at all I've triple checked it, yeah I've had a few from dinafem and they've been quite nice I wish I had more room for more strains tbh lol


----------



## kds710 (Jan 15, 2018)

40 pages? smh


----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Heres a guy getting going documenting a SSDD grow, seemingly with transparency, and accountability for his/her grow techniques. anyone with questions about this strain going intersex can follow along and see a grow comparable to the OP and assess environment and grower chops to decide for themselves where credibility lies
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/goji-og-sunshine-daydream-and-starfigher-x-long-bottom-leaf.956334/


This man does not have to show pictures for me to try and help him. 
And trying to show a newbie growers shit with pictures and comparing it to this guy who didn't post a picture and is in no contest with the newbie grower. 
God bless the other guy doing his best learning how to try and scrog . 
Bit this man is in no way in a contest. 
So please do not try and bash this guy.
You can't tell me you haven't had bad experiences in life , then talk to others who haven't had the same experience.
If you bought a pack of seeds and they all hermied would you go but another ? 
And just because you had a bad experience doesn't mean others will.
In my opinion to many of you jack ass's using fem seeds and breeding them is straight fucking up the genetics in the whole market. 
If someone wants to use them fine , 
But when you get hermied don't bitch. 
And the problem with these herms is they cross pollinate good genetics and fuck them up too.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 15, 2018)

max420thc said:


> We should not be tearing g one another down or finding black.e but trying to help one another.
> Sometimes constructive criticism is needed but that's a lot different than throwing blame around.
> If your conditions are set right then the only thing it is is seed and you just may have gotten a fluke batch of seeds.
> It doesn't sound like you are a huge grower and that's all good ,
> ...


I totally agree bro I welcome any constructive criticism and if I fuck up i will hold my hands in the air and say sorry but on This place I was First called a seed bank wtf lol then I was called a amateur who decided to try breeding Which wasn't the case i had so many males I picked the best 1 collected pollen and pollinated psychosis properly in a separate room and haven't grown 1 in 5 months lol my only fuck up bro was assuming that they wouldn't Hermie because of the pedigree and no male pre flowers in veg or early flower,I washed the room down again and starting From scratch again got killer skunk waiting to show as we speak and the hybrid of the SSDD and psychosis beans I made but I am going to flower a small 1 of them in a different Room just incase the SSDD males hold Hermie traits too, Cheers bro I got exciting times ahead lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 15, 2018)

kds710 said:


> 40 pages? smh


Another sheep smh, don't like it browse elsewhere social networking it's a simple concept


----------



## nc208 (Jan 15, 2018)

@Jay7t5, Don't worry bro. Even if you had pics they would still be haters. I went through similar things when I was trying to tell everyone about the house hippo. So I had a movie made so no one can prove I'm wrong.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 15, 2018)

nc208 said:


> @Jay7t5, Don't worry bro. Even if you had pics they would still be haters. I went through similar things when I was trying to tell everyone about the house hippo. So I had a movie made so no one can prove I'm wrong.


Lmfao good 1


----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 15, 2018)

nc208 said:


> @Jay7t5, Don't worry bro. Even if you had pics they would still be haters. I went through similar things when I was trying to tell everyone about the house hippo. So I had a movie made so no one can prove I'm wrong.


Hilarious


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 15, 2018)

When bananas appear, they don’t necessarily burst in order to spread pollen as a regular pollen sac would. Bananas begin manufacturing pollen immediately and will seed nearby buds even if they are removed quickly after discovery—thus being more difficult to control than actual pollen sacs. If you notice excessive bananas among your crop, it may be best to harvest all plants immediately.

So that's why I ended up with so many seed's I should have pulled the plug on everything even earlier than i did originally,1 for the record


----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> When bananas appear, they don’t necessarily burst in order to spread pollen as a regular pollen sac would. Bananas begin manufacturing pollen immediately and will seed nearby buds even if they are removed quickly after discovery—thus being more difficult to control than actual pollen sacs. If you notice excessive bananas among your crop, it may be best to harvest all plants immediately.
> 
> So that's why I ended up with so many seed's I should have pulled the plug on everything even earlier than i did originally,1 for the record


 when life hands you lemons, make lemonade


----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## max420thc (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 16, 2018)

So I decided to weigh the seed's that I collected out of interest and for anyone else who might come across the same Hermie problem i had and was Shocked by the amount of weight of seed's from 2 plants,I didn't weigh my bud yield This time as I pulled them 2 week's early and Just wanted them out bagged and dried, I've probably collected 2/3 of the seed's And ended up with half oz of seed's and counting so far without a male present,so never underestimate a hermaphroditic plant they can do as much damage as a male with number's Like that!!,crazy shit, it's times like this i wish I owned a field in the middle of nowhere I'd plant the fucking lot out of pleasure,a Field of cannabis in Wales would bring the tourists in And doing my bit for nature


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> When bananas appear, they don’t necessarily burst in order to spread pollen as a regular pollen sac would. Bananas begin manufacturing pollen immediately and will seed nearby buds even if they are removed quickly after discovery—thus being more difficult to control than actual pollen sacs. If you notice excessive bananas among your crop, it may be best to harvest all plants immediately.
> 
> So that's why I ended up with so many seed's I should have pulled the plug on everything even earlier than i did originally,1 for the record


Anyone reading this jack ass's thread just know he is full of crap. All this info above about bananas creating pollen immediately is bull crap. Green bananas are not creating pollen hence the green color, lol. 

Dude you only have a thread with a thousand responses because you put everyone on ignore and they're all still responding to each other while talking mad shit about how you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. You don't know how to grow, breed, or reason.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone reading this jack ass's thread just know he is full of crap. All this info above about bananas creating pollen immediately is bull crap. Green bananas are not creating pollen hence the green color, lol.
> 
> Dude you only have a thread with a thousand responses because you put everyone on ignore and they're all still responding to each other while talking mad shit about how you don't know what the fuck you're talking about. You don't know how to grow, breed, or reason.


Why you gotta break this guy's balls for? 
Yeah he's not a super star like everyone else on here, 
Yeah he missed a pollen sack the beaned out his plant. 
So have some other very experienced growers including me. 
You don't have to have it happen more than one time and you become more vigalant , like paranoid freaked out about it.
It could be caused by anything , it doesn't mean bodi is a bad breeder, doesn't mean 99 percent of people who grow those beans will not have great results. 
He just had a bad experience, just hash it up, clean it up and suck it up.
As far as running around in here calling folks bad growers try and help them become better if you can. 
If you have ten people come into a room all of them telling a guy something different then start a discussion, hopefully logically, he can view the debate, decide what makes more sense then go from there. 
If the guy shares his bad experience and ten people say hey I had good results , it either means he just had some bad luck or his conditions may have something wrong.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2018)

giglewigle said:


> lol iv been at this for 5 years now arnt i a stupid cunt just figured out how 2 ph n shit





giglewigle said:


> lol got nothing againsed u not having a dig but if youre ocd with grammer put me on ignore bro i dont wanna be held responsable for u throwing youre comuter screen ou the window lol u might wanna put me on tje ol ignore list im fuked when it comes 2 spelling n shit lol


I never ph my shit.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 18, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I never ph my shit.


haha whats ph,been growing the fine for 30 yrs never phed any thing in my life but never been on city water,


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 18, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Why you gotta break this guy's balls for?
> Yeah he's not a super star like everyone else on here,
> Yeah he missed a pollen sack the beaned out his plant.
> So have some other very experienced growers including me.
> ...


Bro-have you read the whole thread-i remember you from dlopez's grow journal so i respect your opinion-jus bout everybody told him to tell his experience & chalk it up as bad & move on to more seeds


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Bro-have you read the whole thread-i remember you from dlopez's grow journal so i respect your opinion-jus bout everybody told him to tell his experience & chalk it up as bad & move on to more seeds


I have moved on ages ago I binned them all even Found nannas and the Only reason i posted the new stuff is to show what damage hermies can do and I reply to anyone who has something to say bad or good, I'm not obligated to stfu because others say so fuck that,I have every right to post my experience and reply to people as the next guy, and like max420 said it's others who got the problem calling me lier seed bank and shit so how about tell them stfu and move on or if you don't Like what you read leave me alone ignore the thread stop whining about it because it got boring 20 pages ago


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 18, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Why you gotta break this guy's balls for?
> Yeah he's not a super star like everyone else on here,
> Yeah he missed a pollen sack the beaned out his plant.
> So have some other very experienced growers including me.
> ...


WELL SAID!! It's Like a schoolyard here bro, I've never met Such a moany bunch of bastard's and know it alls in my Life oh tell a lie my ex but she had reason to complain, these fuckers are still bitching Just because I had a Hermie with Bodhi but they refuse to believe it because I don't do journals it's pathetic,if i said i had a Hermie with GHS or Barney's people would believe that journal or no journal And that's where the sheep mentality comes into it,if MR X says he's a lier and because Mr X has been a well known member of RIU it really is school yard fuckery at its best,I mean really lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 18, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> I have moved on ages ago I binned them all even Found nannas and the Only reason i posted the new stuff is to show what damage hermies can do and I reply to anyone who has something to say bad or good, I'm not obligated to stfu because others say so fuck that,I have every right to post my experience and reply to people as the next guy, and like max420 said it's others who got the problem calling me lier seed bank and shit so how about tell them stfu and move on or if you don't Like what you read leave me alone ignore the thread stop whining about it because it got boring 20 pages ago


Who's whining? Was sayin read the whole thread 1st then form an opinion-i dont care what you do douche bag


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 18, 2018)

Talk about contradicting yourself ffs!!!, now you do believe that I had hermies but now I'm a shit grower for not spotting them LMFAO,it gets better by the minute, I've never claimed to be the pro grower Like most of the bitches here are, I've taught a few here that hermies are not just grower error but genetic,if I suspected hermies I would've kept a closer eye on them but be honest would you if they were from bodhi and you never had signs of hermaphroditism in veg or in flower until around week 3-4 and like I said a million pages ago I am not in my room everyday and when you've never had hermies before and assume that nothing will go wrong because no signs of hermies in veg or early flower I assumed that it was all good as my Bodhi blueberry hashplants went fine and with all the hype the last thing I expected was a Hermie,I think we all know by now if I'm lying my game is good as I've got my hands on dried nannas half oz of seeds and 40 pages of lies that all add up lol oh wait I forgot im a seed bank apparently thats where the seeds come from lmao


----------



## since1991 (Jan 18, 2018)

In my main production rooms I NEVER run an outside clone or seed pack from anyone or anywhere on the street until Ive ran them at least once in my test/quarantine room (smallish tent with one lamp). I learned long ago the hard way. I treat everything new...seed or clone plant...like its a full blown hermie/male or a disease and pest ridden clone. Whether it is or not. And it gets ran in a seperate test room at least once for observation. A p.m. or bug infested cut or hermie seed plant would really fuk up my stable of keepers my patients rely on. And that's not happening. If your running lots of different seed packs and/or clones from the outside world..I highly suggest this method if you want a continuous supply of clean and seed free buds.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Who's whining? Was sayin read the whole thread 1st then form an opinion-i dont care what you do douche bag


That's not what you said, you said everyone here has tried telling me to move on, try more seeds, that's not the case,a few have said that the rest are bitches and just being assholes that's a more accurate description of what's gone on here


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 18, 2018)

since1991 said:


> In my main production rooms I NEVER run an outside clone or seed pack from anyone or anywhere on the street until Ive ran them at least once in my test/quarantine room (smallish tent with one lamp). I learned long ago the hard way. I treat everything new...seed or clone plant...like its a full blown hermie/male or a disease and pest ridden clone. Whether it is or not. And it gets ran in a seperate test room at least once for observation. A p.m. or bug infested cut or hermie seed plant would really fuk up my stable of keepers my patients rely on. And that's not happening. If your running lots of different seed packs and/or clones from the outside world..I highly suggest this method if you want a continuous supply of clean and seed free buds.


Good idea bro but I don't have the Room so From now on no matter who its From I won't commit to much Room with it and Will Keep a closer eye on it From now on,I doubt it will happen any time soon as I've never had hermies in my Life so I know this is a rarity especially with credible breeder's but not impossible as I've learned lol


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Bro-have you read the whole thread-i remember you from dlopez's grow journal so i respect your opinion-jus bout everybody told him to tell his experience & chalk it up as bad & move on to more seeds


Damn dude, that's been a long time ago and about the last time I came around this childish stuff, 
I can see why I left this site for so long .
I hope everything has been doing good for you brother ,


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

since1991 said:


> In my main production rooms I NEVER run an outside clone or seed pack from anyone or anywhere on the street until Ive ran them at least once in my test/quarantine room (smallish tent with one lamp). I learned long ago the hard way. I treat everything new...seed or clone plant...like its a full blown hermie/male or a disease and pest ridden clone. Whether it is or not. And it gets ran in a seperate test room at least once for observation. A p.m. or bug infested cut or hermie seed plant would really fuk up my stable of keepers my patients rely on. And that's not happening. If your running lots of different seed packs and/or clones from the outside world..I highly suggest this method if you want a continuous supply of clean and seed free buds.


I live in Michigan now brother , we should get together sometime


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 18, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Damn dude, that's been a long time ago and about the last time I came around this childish stuff,
> I can see why I left this site for so long .
> I hope everything has been doing good for you brother ,


Yeah that was long ago-good info in that thread-some i still use


----------



## Craigson (Jan 18, 2018)

I dont have time to seatch back through but did OP ever actually post a pic of nanner(s)?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2018)

"Bananas...bananas...."


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Good idea bro but I don't have the Room so From now on no matter who its From I won't commit to much Room with it and Will Keep a closer eye on it From now on,I doubt it will happen any time soon as I've never had hermies in my Life so I know this is a rarity especially with credible breeder's but not impossible as I've learned lol


Hermies are not as uncommon as you might think with all the femanized seed breeders running around and the lazy growers who use them instead of doing the work to identify females and males . 
It's actually very common


----------



## elkamino (Jan 18, 2018)

max420thc said:


> lazy growers who use them instead of doing the work to identify females and males .


Lol


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> That's not what you said, you said everyone here has tried telling me to move on, try more seeds, that's not the case,a few have said that the rest are bitches and just being assholes that's a more accurate description of what's gone on here


It would probably be the same if someone bought from seeds from one of my buddies who is a


elkamino said:


> Lol


I know my friend I'm kind of a dick with my bluntness but it seems the best seed breeders I know of will not breed femanized seeds, it's not because it's hard to do but they want the consumer to have a very good stable product that there are no problems with. 
Subcool comes to mind and brothers Grimm is another one . 
Brothers Grimm concurred with those opinions and Mr soul is alot smarter man than I am, ( nuclear engineer )


----------



## since1991 (Jan 18, 2018)

Your gonna get hermaphrodite leaning plants in all the seed companys wares. Just the way it is. Feminized or regular. Cannabis is a dioecious annual. Some of the most hermie prone plants I ever ran was Subcools Agent Orange. It can be bred out to a minimum but they dont. Reason why? None of the breeders these days take the time and resources (lots of plants - in the thousands- and huge facilities) to breed stable homogenous true breeding hybrids. Most if not all are basically smashing one plants flowers with pollen from a male they have had success in the past with. A little bit of back crossing...throw it out to a few testers for a report. If its a green light..hype it up onntje forums and magazines. Then sell it to the public for ridiculous prices. This is not how you breed true and unique cultivars...at all. You all that play the seed chasing game have the same chances and lottery ticket by saving your money and making your own seed. If you have the room and equipment for it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Your gonna get hermaphrodite leaning plants in all the seed companys wares. Just the way it is. Feminized or regular. Cannabis is a dioecious annual. Some of the most hermie prone plants I ever ran was Subcools Agent Orange. It can be bred out to a minimum but they dont. Reason why? None of the breeders these days take the time and resources (lots of plants - in the thousands- and huge facilities) to breed stable homogenous true breeding hybrids. Most if not all are basically smashing one plants flowers with pollen from a male they have had success in the past with. A little bit of back crossing...throw it out to a few testers for a report. If its a green light..hype it up onntje forums and magazines. Then sell it to the public for ridiculous prices. This is not how you breed true and unique cultivars...at all. You all that play the seed chasing game have the same chances and lottery ticket by saving your money and making your own seed. If you have the room and equipment for it.


I've had some "interesting" experiences with seeds & clones. 
Two of my favorites are most likely not what I was told they were -- but I still like them. I lost one because of a misunderstanding between me & a partner. It was supposed to be Afgooey but was more of a chem strain that smelled exactly like dank basement when it finished. I thought it was a mold/mildew problem when I first smelled it, but never saw any on my indoor crops. 
The other is black willie -- that never threw purple leaves, even when it was cold at night. I still run those beans...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2018)

since1991 said:


> *Your gonna get hermaphrodite leaning plants in all the seed companys wares. Just the way it is.* Feminized or regular. Cannabis is a dioecious annual. Some of the most hermie prone plants I ever ran was Subcools Agent Orange. It can be bred out to a minimum but they dont. Reason why? None of the breeders these days take the time and resources (lots of plants - in the thousands- and huge facilities) to breed stable homogenous true breeding hybrids.if not all are basically smashing one plants flowers with pollen from a male they have had success in the past with. A little bit of back crossing...throw it out to a few testers for a report. If its a green light..hype it up onntje forums and magazines. Then sell it to the public for ridiculous prices. This is not how you breed true and unique cultivars...at all. You all that play the seed chasing game have the same chances and lottery ticket by saving your money and making your own seed. If you have the room and equipment for it.


That's kinda the point here. No one ever disputed those facts. There are seasoned growers, testers, and even new growers in the Bodhi thread that share their honest experience. The good, bad, mediocre and even the dreaded herms that show up from time to time. They post their experience (good or bad) myself included and move on. 

However, that is NOT what happened here in this thread. The title of the thread alone is very misleading. 
Here is a grower that pops up out of no where after a failed "breeding" attempt (as can be seen in his posting history) and claims his SSDD hermed on him. Now, its not out of the realm of possibility but it is *very* slim considering the hundreds and hundreds of detailed grow reports out there. There is no evidence whatsoever that the OPs claims hold water. NONE. 
And as far as making your own seeds vs playing the lottery. The time and resources needed to produce and stabilize a plant would cost far more than pheno hunting seeds and finding solid keepers...especially when I can get 3 pk of Bodhi for $147. That isn't a lottery. Not even close. I'll continue to hunt seeds and F2 the winners...hopefully with some success.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Why you gotta break this guy's balls for?
> Yeah he's not a super star like everyone else on here,
> Yeah he missed a pollen sack the beaned out his plant.
> So have some other very experienced growers including me.
> ...


Have you read any of OP's responses to people trying to help him out? Look around the forum, I'm always trying to help people out and gain experience but not when they're an asshole to people trying to help them or offer advice.

That is why I'm busting this dude's balls.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> WELL SAID!! It's Like a schoolyard here bro, I've never met Such a moany bunch of bastard's and know it alls in my Life oh tell a lie my ex but she had reason to complain, these fuckers are still bitching Just because I had a Hermie with Bodhi but they refuse to believe it because I don't do journals it's pathetic,if i said i had a Hermie with GHS or Barney's people would believe that journal or no journal And that's where the sheep mentality comes into it,if MR X says he's a lier and because Mr X has been a well known member of RIU it really is school yard fuckery at its best,I mean really lol


See, max420thc, it's this kind of shit.

Ain't nobody pissing and moaning but rather calling this dude out with his bullshit. Dude is an asshole and it shouldn't be hard to ascertain.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's kinda the point here. No one ever disputed those facts. There are seasoned growers, testers, and even new growers in the Bodhi thread that share their honest experience. The good, bad, mediocre and even the dreaded herms that show up from time to time. They post their experience (good or bad) myself included and move on.
> 
> However, that is NOT what happened here in this thread. The title of the thread alone is very misleading.
> Here is a grower that pops up out of no where after a failed "breeding" attempt (as can be seen in his posting history) and claims his SSDD hermed on him. Now, its not out of the realm of possibility but it is *very* slim considering the hundreds and hundreds of detailed grow reports out there. There is no evidence whatsoever that the OPs claims hold water. NONE.
> And as far as making your own seeds vs playing the lottery. The time and resources needed to produce and stabilize a plant would cost far more than pheno hunting seeds and finding solid keepers...especially when I can get 3 pk of Bodhi for $147. That isn't a lottery. Not even close. I'll continue to hunt seeds and F2 the winners...hopefully with some success.


 listen up Bodhi fan boy (god I swear you all are the same - ive seen your kind. Cali Connection/ Swerve had a bunch of worshippers before he went to the gutter years ago. Same with Subcool..same witj ALOT.) I was guilty long time ago too. And you will have no quarrel with me. And yes..even with your sacred and beloved Bodhi seeds....you will get hermaphrodite (intersexed) plants just like the rest. Matter of fact..The last Bodhi stuff I ran was intersexed. Not full blown but male stamens more than I accept in late flower. Sky Lotus V2. A gifted cut. Ran it twice in test room. She was quickly culled. Even ran a big Sky Lotus outside season before last. Decent smoke but popped a little too many male parts in Sept for me.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yeah that was long ago-good info in that thread-some i still use


Good to hear that , it was some good times , I have met alot of good people here.
I'll hit you up when I get back home


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> See, max420thc, it's this kind of shit.
> 
> Ain't nobody pissing and moaning but rather calling this dude out with his bullshit. Dude is an asshole and it shouldn't be hard to ascertain.


Shit dude I am a ass hole, 
He is a newer grower, he's not as experienced as many of us . We should not try to discourage him , we have all had our accidental breeding projects I am guilty also, remember when you first started? Remember all the misinformation floating around this site that was screwing you up before you even get started? 
It seems to me like people who support bodi or like his gear are busting this guy as his fault because he had a negative experience . Just let him know years it's just one of those things that happened .
No need to call him a bad grower , try and help him if he will listen if not he can make more mistakes and learn from that.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have you read any of OP's responses to people trying to help him out? Look around the forum, I'm always trying to help people out and gain experience but not when they're an asshole to people trying to help them or offer advice.
> 
> That is why I'm busting this dude's balls.


I did and I also seen some attacks against Jay , 
I have my haters too.
He is listening he is just posting pictures of his beans ( I hope he doesn't plant them but throws them away ) 
Remember how frustrated when you first started growing when bad shit happens?


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2018)

Well shit....it's about to get deep.
 
Let's all stay civil....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Shit dude I am a ass hole,
> He is a newer grower, he's not as experienced as many of us . We should not try to discourage him , we have all had our accidental breeding projects I am guilty also, remember when you first started? Remember all the misinformation floating around this site that was screwing you up before you even get started?
> It seems to me like people who support bodi or like his gear are busting this guy as his fault because he had a negative experience . Just let him know years it's just one of those things that happened .
> No need to call him a bad grower , try and help him if he will listen if not he can make more mistakes and learn from that.


I don't think you're understanding me. It is his attitude, I am giving him shit for his shitty attitude. I just came to the thread to see what was up but then when I seen him reply shitty to some stand up long time members I decided to bust his balls and I stand by that decision. Like I said I do my fair share of encouraging on this site and in real life but when people are cunts I respond as such. Had OP conducted himself with civility then I wouldn't post shitty memes and call him a piece of crap. You do you and I'll do me. Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Well shit....it's about to get deep.
> View attachment 4075290
> Let's all stay civil....


Damn you still standing! lol Don't smoke that all in one sitting.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't think you're understanding me. It is his attitude, I am giving him shit for his shitty attitude. I just came to the thread to see what was up but then when I seen him reply shitty to some stand up long time members I decided to bust his balls and I stand by that decision. Like I said I do my fair share of encouraging on this site and in real life but when people are cunts I respond as such. Had OP conducted himself with civility then I wouldn't post shitty memes and call him a piece of crap. You do you and I'll do me. Cheers


I sometimes do the same thing my friend.
So I get it. 
Someone got to be a really big tool though, 
Peace brother


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 18, 2018)

max420thc said:


> No light leaks ?
> You are correct dinafem is a excellent seed company. I am not a fan of feminized seeds because of the built in genetic tendency to herm .
> If you want some really good genetics go to brothers grim seeds .


Nope. Fems don't have a tendency to herm just because they are fem.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 18, 2018)

max420thc said:


> Hermies are not as uncommon as you might think with all the femanized seed breeders running around and the lazy growers who use them instead of doing the work to identify females and males .
> It's actually very common


Wrong again. Its not laziness. Some people have plant count limits and don't want to sex their plants.

Gems are not more prone to herm just because they are fem. They can't be. XX x XX equals XX. 

Properly making fems does not raise the chance of herms or pass it on.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 18, 2018)

max420thc said:


> It would probably be the same if someone bought from seeds from one of my buddies who is a
> 
> I know my friend I'm kind of a dick with my bluntness but it seems the best seed breeders I know of will not breed femanized seeds, it's not because it's hard to do but they want the consumer to have a very good stable product that there are no problems with.
> Subcool comes to mind and brothers Grimm is another one .
> Brothers Grimm concurred with those opinions and Mr soul is alot smarter man than I am, ( nuclear engineer )


Brothers Grimm breed fem seeds now


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's kinda the point here. No one ever disputed those facts. There are seasoned growers, testers, and even new growers in the Bodhi thread that share their honest experience. The good, bad, mediocre and even the dreaded herms that show up from time to time. They post their experience (good or bad) myself included and move on.
> 
> However, that is NOT what happened here in this thread. The title of the thread alone is very misleading.
> Here is a grower that pops up out of no where after a failed "breeding" attempt (as can be seen in his posting history) and claims his SSDD hermed on him. Now, its not out of the realm of possibility but it is *very* slim considering the hundreds and hundreds of detailed grow reports out there. There is no evidence whatsoever that the OPs claims hold water. NONE.
> And as far as making your own seeds vs playing the lottery. The time and resources needed to produce and stabilize a plant would cost far more than pheno hunting seeds and finding solid keepers...especially when I can get 3 pk of Bodhi for $147. That isn't a lottery. Not even close. I'll continue to hunt seeds and F2 the winners...hopefully with some success.


A million times this! 

All people were saying on the first page of this shitty thread was it was 100% the grower's fault and not the breeder and on the second page Jay invited all the shit talking, not bitching and moaning, but rather shit talking to a liar because of this remark.

"Wtf is wrong with people on here, everyone is a judgemental ass just because I happened to say I am pissed off at Bodhi seeds for the giving me 7 males 2 females both different phenotypes both Hermies whilst the other Bodhi strain didn't Hermie and it's in the same frigging grow room grown in subcools organic soil my temps are 78 day 68 night humidity 40/60 i use fans filters wtf else can someone do to screw it up using Water??"


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2018)

since1991 said:


> listen up Bodhi fan boy (god I swear you all are the same - ive seen your kind. Cali Connection/ Swerve had a bunch of worshippers before he went to the gutter years ago. Same with Subcool..same witj ALOT.) I was guilty long time ago too. And you will have no quarrel with me. And yes..even with your sacred and beloved Bodhi seeds....you will get hermaphrodite (intersexed) plants just like the rest. Matter of fact..The last Bodhi stuff I ran was intersexed. Not full blown but male stamens more than I accept in late flower. Sky Lotus V2. A gifted cut. Ran it twice in test room. She was quickly culled. Even ran a big Sky Lotus outside season before last. Decent smoke but popped a little too many male parts in Sept for me.


So you reiterate what I just stated yet call me a "Bodhi fan boy"? Really?
His gear takes up about 30% of my bloom room.
And had you ever read any of my past Bodhi smoke reports you'd see my experience with Sky Lotus mirrored yours. I moved on and found better genetics. I love (or used to) looking through packs. I like variety and it keeps things interesting. I shill for no breeder.

BTW, thanks for agreeing while insulting me. This thread couldn't be any more bi-polar.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2018)

since1991 said:


> listen up Bodhi fan boy (god I swear you all are the same - ive seen your kind. Cali Connection/ Swerve had a bunch of worshippers before he went to the gutter years ago. Same with Subcool..same witj ALOT.) I was guilty long time ago too. And you will have no quarrel with me. And yes..even with your sacred and beloved Bodhi seeds....you will get hermaphrodite (intersexed) plants just like the rest. Matter of fact..The last Bodhi stuff I ran was intersexed. Not full blown but male stamens more than I accept in late flower. Sky Lotus V2. A gifted cut. Ran it twice in test room. She was quickly culled. Even ran a big Sky Lotus outside season before last. Decent smoke but popped a little too many male parts in Sept for me.


It has zero to do with sticking up for bodhi. Are you guys reading the same fucking thread? Or are you just reading some post here and there and drawing incomplete conclusions? 

Anyone that has grown weed for several years should have know as soon as they read OP's first post that the most likely scenario was OP fucked up. Then OP started talking shit to people and then like a child he blocked people. Period. But perhaps reading comprehension is not the strong card in people's decks nowadays.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 18, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Brothers Grimm breed fem seeds now


I'm a fan of their c99. Smells like a skunk humped a pineapple.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'm a fan of their c99. Smells like a skunk humped a pineapple.


I love the female seeds version for it's sweet pineapple cheesy goodness. I love it so much I finally decided to get the real deal and currently have one fs one bros Grimm going side by side


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 18, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I love the female seeds version for it's sweet pineapple cheesy goodness. I love it so much I finally decided to get the real deal and currently have one fs one bros Grimm going side by side


I was thinking the same thing. I like the female seeds and blimburn versions along with the one from bros Grimm. I know they made the original but the remake isn't the same.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I love the female seeds version for it's sweet pineapple cheesy goodness. I love it so much I finally decided to get the real deal and currently have one fs one bros Grimm going side by side


How far along are you with that? I've ran 3 or 4 of the FS fems, and all were sweet pineapple B+ daytime smoke. Very consistent. Just started a BOG Sweet Cindy about 10 days along.


----------



## charface (Jan 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wrong again. Its not laziness. Some people have plant count limits and don't want to sex their plants.
> 
> Gems are not more prone to herm just because they are fem. They can't be. XX x XX equals XX.
> 
> Properly making fems does not raise the chance of herms or pass it on.


I actually just had to buy fem seeds
Because I screwed my schedule up and don't have space to sex clones from my reg seeds.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 18, 2018)

charface said:


> I actually just had to buy fem seeds
> Because I screwed my schedule up and don't have space to sex clones from my reg seeds.


I like them. I've bought and made them. My grow space has a few pin holes and I haven't had a herm yet out of fems. I research them and buy from reputable breeders. I've actually had more herms out of regs.


----------



## charface (Jan 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I like them. I've bought and made them. My grow space has a few pin holes and I haven't had a herm yet out if fems. I research them and buy from reputable breeders. I've actually had more herms out of regs.


Yeah, whats not to like
I run into nanners here and there
At the very end of flower but never caused a problem.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 18, 2018)

charface said:


> Yeah, whats not to like
> I run into nanners here and there
> At the very end of flower but never caused a problem.


I've seen some throw a late banner here or there. That's why I think the op had a male. Late nanners only cause a few seeds. I don't care one bit to grow them either.

I have some landrace sativa that do it.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Brothers Grimm breed fem seeds now


I need to go talk to mr soul , him and I had a long conversation about this shit and that we concurred fem seeds are fucking up the genetics of cannabis . 
Damn anything for a buck. 
I swear people would sell their soul to the devil for a buck. 
I got married once and sold my soul for a lousy piece of ass . 
Maybe selling it for money is better . 
It feels like the same thing


----------



## charface (Jan 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've seen some throw a late banner here or there. That's why I think the op had a male. Late nanners only cause a few seeds. I don't care one bit to grow them either.
> 
> I have some landrace sativa that do it.


I ordered fem green crack, cant remember where. Turned out to be fully male. I chucked the pollen on a banana kush and got really lucky. 
Lemons into lemonaid.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 18, 2018)

charface said:


> I ordered fem green crack, cant remember where. Turned out to be fully male. I chucked the pollen on a banana kush and got really lucky.
> Lemons into lemonaid.


I reckon a male from fems is like 1 in a thousand and supposed to be good for breeding.


----------



## charface (Jan 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I reckon a male from fems is like 1 in a thousand and supposed to be good for breeding.


Didn't know that but like I said I got really lucky. Still have more pollen. 
Im gonna dump to my sd and then cookie wreck.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 18, 2018)

charface said:


> Didn't know that but like I said I got really lucky. Still have more pollen.
> Im gonna dump to my sd and then cookie wreck.


How was the offspring?


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How far along are you with that? I've ran 3 or 4 of the FS fems, and all were sweet pineapple B+ daytime smoke. Very consistent. Just started a BOG Sweet Cindy about 10 days along.


Exactly two weeks into flower. And I concur on your assessment but I absolutely love the flavor. I've run about 15 of the FS and soon 1 of the bros Grimm. I am also attempting to turn 1 Cinderella XX and 1 Apollo XX into mother plants, fingers crossed for luck


----------



## charface (Jan 18, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> How was the offspring?


Here is some I have inside now. 
 
Here are some outdoor last summer  
Good size yield, 
finishes at about 9
Not a moldy mess, I live where it rains
People like it. 

One pheno the leafs purple
Another only the buds


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 18, 2018)

charface said:


> Here is some I have inside now.
> View attachment 4075389
> Here are some outdoor last summerView attachment 4075390 View attachment 4075391 View attachment 4075392
> Good size yield,
> ...


Nice. Those look good.


----------



## max420thc (Jan 18, 2018)

Gr


whitebb2727 said:


> How was the offspring?


Good question


----------



## since1991 (Jan 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So you reiterate what I just stated yet call me a "Bodhi fan boy"? Really?
> His gear takes up about 30% of my bloom room.
> And had you ever read any of my past Bodhi smoke reports you'd see my experience with Sky Lotus mirrored yours. I moved on and found better genetics. I love (or used to) looking through packs. I like variety and it keeps things interesting. I shill for no breeder.
> 
> BTW, thanks for agreeing while insulting me. This thread couldn't be any more bi-polar.


Didnt mean to insult ya homie. Iam out. Have a good one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 19, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Didnt mean to insult ya homie. Iam out. Have a good one.


No worries. I just know the medicinal value that SSDD holds. I have a handful of people with chronic pain that continually request it over my more potent chems and I'd really hate to see someone truly in need pass it over due to threads like this.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No worries. I just know the medicinal value that SSDD holds. I have a handful of people with chronic pain that continually request it over my more potent chems and I'd really hate to see someone truly in need pass it over due to threads like this.


I know they are hard to get...always sold out. But check out Sin City Seeds. Anything with thier flagship Blue Power strain. White Nightmare they have is good too. Like a better Blue Dream. Same yields but more indy in the high. And Sin Mint Cookies (if you can find it) is a popular one as well. Them packs sell fast at the banks. I was all up on Sin City Seeds awhile back. Complete fan boy. Raged on SCS for a minute. I scored a killer deal at the 2014 and 2015 Cannabis Cups at rhe SCS booth. 3 packs for a hundred bucks. I couldnt turn that down. Even though I dont really run seeds anymore. But 2 or 3 years back...wow. The SCS Blue Petrol...had one killer phenotype and I ran it outdoor as well as inside all through 2015. My patients said it was some of the best smoke they ever had. Same with Sins OG. A Kosher Kush x Blue Power cross. Everything I ran I got alot of females and it was hard to pick phenotypes. Of course they were all over the map but every girl was completely stellar. Taste..smell..potency. Only real drawback with the Blue Power crosses was yield. But I got em to give up the goods with proper topping..tying down and longer veg times.15 seeds per pack too. Check em if you can. Good shit.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 19, 2018)

Use some periods after yer rants


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 19, 2018)

since1991 said:


> I know they are hard to get...always sold out. But check out Sin City Seeds. Anything with thier flagship Blue Power strain. White Nightmare they have is good too. Like a better Blue Dream. Same yields but more indy in the high. And Sin Mint Cookies (if you can find it) is a popular one as well. Them packs sell fast at the banks. I was all up on Sin City Seeds awhile back. Complete fan boy. Raged on SCS for a minute. I scored a killer deal at the 2014 and 2015 Cannabis Cups at rhe SCS booth. 3 packs for a hundred bucks. I couldnt turn that down. Even though I dont really run seeds anymore. But 2 or 3 years back...wow. The SCS Blue Petrol...had one killer phenotype and I ran it outdoor as well as inside all through 2015. My patients said it was some of the best smoke they ever had. Same with Sins OG. A Kosher Kush x Blue Power cross. Everything I ran I got alot of females and it was hard to pick phenotypes. Of course they were all over the map but every girl was completely stellar. Taste..smell..potency. Only real drawback with the Blue Power crosses was yield. But I got em to give up the goods with proper topping..tying down and longer veg times.15 seeds per pack too. Check em if you can. Good shit.


I've got a few pics up in the Sin City thread. I've been running their Petrol Nightmare and Blue Petrol for a couple of yrs. I lost Blue Power to a labeling mix up, but I do still have 5 beans of Incredible Power to play with.
And I just finished running their Toucan Sam (theres pics of that one too if anyones interested) I probably would've kept theTS for another round but the last few months have been incredibly difficult. Without going into detail, I had to turn my entire grow, home, bills, etc over to a couple of close friends while I work my way through a living nightmare.
But, enough of that. I haven't broke down in few hrs so I'll keep this reply focused on "growing"
As of now I have a half pack of Pineapple Cookies and Triple Cherry Diesel ready to go into their 1 gal pots for sexing. Kinda curious whats gonna come out of this round.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 19, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Aw bless you don't like what you read gtf outta there read something else, you and i are not going to agree on anything as you started being a prick I'll make a better prick than you'll ever be and that's something you and I will agree on


 


Jay7t5 said:


> Listen you cupid stunt I did not intend to breed and if you read any of what I've said answer me This how have i got half ounce of seeds and no male grown, you STUPID twat i already said that I have written cross pollination off as a scenario and was impossible for me to get more seeds off a unintended pollinated plant v a intentionally pollinated plant and the amount of pollen I had was miniscule and don't have any left, so unless you have a answer to why I got more seed's without a male present stfu because I find myself repeating myself over and over thick cunts Like yourself now go make up bullshit elsewhere, most of you RUI users suck eachother dick, what's this the longer you been on This site the less of a twat you get taken for, you have the mentality of a 10 year old prick


 


Jay7t5 said:


> I call you a Bodhi fuckboy with your tongue up his ass but there you go


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4075717


You obviously do you don't stfu about the same shit, and I will end this now I'm not arguing with a boy who resorts to sponge bob square pants pics as an attempt to make a point FFS I mean really lol


----------



## since1991 (Jan 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've got a few pics up in the Sin City thread. I've been running their Petrol Nightmare and Blue Petrol for a couple of yrs. I lost Blue Power to a labeling mix up, but I do still have 5 beans of Incredible Power to play with.
> And I just finished running their Toucan Sam (theres pics of that one too if anyones interested) I probably would've kept theTS for another round but the last few months have been incredibly difficult. Without going into detail, I had to turn my entire grow, home, bills, etc over to a couple of close friends while I work my way through a living nightmare.
> But, enough of that. I haven't broke down in few hrs so I'll keep this reply focused on "growing"
> As of now I have a half pack of Pineapple Cookies and Triple Cherry Diesel ready to go into their 1 gal pots for sexing. Kinda curious whats gonna come out of this round.


You have a banging cut of Blue Petrol? Because I like a dumbass..let my keeper go.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 19, 2018)

since1991 said:


> You have a banging cut of Blue Petrol? Because I like a dumbass..let my keeper go.


I do. Both the Blue Petrol and Petroleum Nightmare are really slow to veg so its been rather easy to keep mothers 
But on the upside, they finish in under 60 days. I try keep 3 of each in rotation (perpetual grow).

I'll admit though...things are starting to get a little overwhelming with the variety I have going now. Its time to cut a few ladies loose and I'm leaning towards Bodhis Time Bandit or Sour Butter. I'm on round 3 with these and I honestly still couldn't give a good detailed report. This is the first round with them that my heads been in the game. And I'm trying to recover Top Dawgs Guava D and Sour Stardawg all while starting new seeds from Greenpoint. My poor cloner hasn't stopped running in weeks


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 31, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> You obviously do you don't stfu about the same shit, and I will end this now I'm not arguing with a boy who resorts to sponge bob square pants pics as an attempt to make a point FFS I mean really lol


44 pages you put people on ignore but still reply each time, #bipolarstuff


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> You obviously do you don't stfu about the same shit, and I will end this now I'm not arguing with a boy who resorts to sponge bob square pants pics as an attempt to make a point FFS I mean really lol


How many languages do you know? 
I'm guessing zero. 
Can't include English when you don't understand how sentences and punctuation work.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How many languages do you know?
> I'm guessing zero.
> Can't include English when you don't understand how sentences and punctuation work.


You think I'm bad you want to see my mate he txts lke dis an da , stfu stop moaning like a fucking prefect from school, you obviously have issues taking time out to be a sarcastic prick Just because my texts don't match your standards, there's others here text worse than me,you gonna have a pop at them too?,oh no I forgot your a complete cunt who is also a sheep,take your spelling and punctuation lesson's elsewhere this is a grower's forum not university challenge,if you aint got anything constructive to say shut your mouth bitch,if you so good at punctuation and grammar work this out g f k y r s lf k y u s u d c nt,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> You think I'm bad you want to see my mate he txts lke dis an da , stfu stop moaning like a fucking prefect from school, you obviously have issues taking time out to be a sarcastic prick Just because my texts don't match your standards, there's others here text worse than me,you gonna have a pop at them too?,oh no I forgot your a complete cunt who is also a sheep,take your spelling and punctuation lesson's elsewhere this is a grower's forum not university challenge,if you aint got anything constructive to say shut your mouth bitch,if you so good at punctuation and grammar work this out g f k y r s lf k y u s u d c nt,


Aw, did I hurt your feelings? 
It must suck to be semi-illiterate in the only language you speak. 

Stay in school kids, or you'll end up like this idiot...


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 31, 2018)

This thread has been dead for 2 weeks, why do people have to keep bringing it up.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 31, 2018)

Then its not a dead thread now is it?


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 31, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> 44 pages you put people on ignore but still reply each time, #bipolarstuff


Its done no one cares anymore. Let it die its been 2 weeks.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 31, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> This thread has been dead for 2 weeks, why do people have to keep bringing it up.


Because stupid pricks like chunky stool is bumping his gums still, and not even anything to do with the subject in question lol thick af lol


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 31, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Then its not a dead thread now is it?


Was for 2 weeks


----------



## since1991 (Jan 31, 2018)

Lull in activity...not dead


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Aw, did I hurt your feelings?
> It must suck to be semi-illiterate in the only language you speak.
> 
> Stay in school kids, or you'll end up like this idiot...


You'll have a job hurting my feelings,theres nothing you can say I ain't heard before a nobody Hurt's my feelings,i dont Give a fuck for you let alone what shit that comes out of your mouth, that's what this site is full of kids like yourself who jump on the bandwagon Cause he had 2 mins to kill,go preach your spelling to someone who actually gives af Cause i really Don't, your name is suitable btw you are a thick fucking stool lmao


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 31, 2018)

since1991 said:


> Lull in activity...not dead


Yeah well this thread has been fucked since the beginning, there's nothing to say anymore unless you like to bicker and troll which is pretty depressing(not directed at you!), that's dead to me. I'm done contributing though hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> You'll have a job hurting my feelings,theres nothing you can say I ain't heard before a nobody Hurt's my feelings,i dont Give a fuck for you let alone what shit that comes out of your mouth, that's what this site is full of kids like yourself who jump on the bandwagon Cause he had 2 mins to kill,go preach your spelling to someone who actually gives af Cause i really Don't, your name is suitable btw you are a thick fucking stool lmao


You still haven't formed a complete sentence.  

Did your mum drink a lot when she was pregnant with you? 

#FetalAlcoholDumbass


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah well this thread has been fucked since the beginning, there's nothing to say anymore unless you like to bicker and troll which is pretty depressing(not directed at you!), that's dead to me. I'm done contributing though hope everyone has an awesome day!


But teasing the OP is fun! 
He couldn't be any dumber if he tried.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 31, 2018)

whilst I'm here and thick fuck stool is bumping this thread and gums idI thought I'd upload the total yield of seeds from 3 hermies and for the ones whom still think i pollinated them by accident,there's been no male present for 6 months,go figure, total weight 26 grams of seeds and that's the one i collected lol


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> But teasing the OP is fun!
> He couldn't be any dumber if he tried.


Yeah he is trolling for fun but it's backfiring Cause he's showing himself up


----------



## Jay7t5 (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You still haven't formed a complete sentence.
> 
> Did your mum drink a lot when she was pregnant with you?
> 
> #FetalAlcoholDumbass


Here's a complete sentence for you,Go fuck your mom.hows that for starters there's plenty More if you want to stick around


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Here's a complete sentence for you,Go fuck your mom.hows that for starters there's plenty More if you want to stick around


Sorry, that's not a complete sentence -- and you fucked up the capitalization. 
What is the highest grade you completed? I'm guessing you never made it to high school. 

#MommaDroppedYouOnYourHead


----------



## dangledo (Jan 31, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> whilst I'm here and thick fuck stool is bumping this thread and gums idI thought I'd upload the total yield of seeds from 3 hermies and for the ones whom still think i pollinated them by accident,there's been no male present for 6 months,go figure, total weight 26 grams of seeds and that'sView attachment 4082238 the one i collected lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

dangledo said:


>


All of his seeds are worthless and he's too fucking stupid to get it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## whitebb2727 (Jan 31, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> whilst I'm here and thick fuck stool is bumping this thread and gums idI thought I'd upload the total yield of seeds from 3 hermies and for the ones whom still think i pollinated them by accident,there's been no male present for 6 months,go figure, total weight 26 grams of seeds and that'sView attachment 4082238 the one i collected lol


Anyone that accidently gets that many seeds from a male or herm is a true dumb ass. Lol.


----------



## since1991 (Jan 31, 2018)

He said thick fuck stool. Now that is one Ive never heard!!! This thread is ggrreeaatt! Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

since1991 said:


> He said thick fuck stool. Now that is one Ive never heard!!! This thread is ggrreeaatt! Lol


LOL


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 31, 2018)

Wow, thank you so much to the OP for bringing this issue to light. I am a month into my first grow with a tent full of Bodhi. I just got done chopping them all down after reading this. Definitely feeling blessed that I was able to see this post, and get these Cali connection back up seeds going to save my grow.


----------



## genuity (Jan 31, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Wow, thank you so much to the OP for bringing this issue to light. I am a month into my first grow with a tent full of Bodhi. I just got done chopping them all down after reading this. Definitely feeling blessed that I was able to see this post, and get these Cali connection back up seeds going to save my grow.




LOL


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 31, 2018)

genuity said:


> LOL


Hahaha!! Still waiting for the enraged Bodhi fanboy post. Don’t hold your breath, I promise you it’s coming. This thread has proved reading comprehension , and due diligence do not exist on the internet anymore....just wait. It’s coming, and I promise you will be able to feel the anger through your screen!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL





eastcoastled said:


> Hahaha!! Still waiting for the enraged Bodhi fanboy post. Don’t hold your breath, I promise you it’s coming. This thread has proved reading comprehension , and due diligence do not exist on the internet anymore....just wait. It’s coming, and I promise you will be able to feel the anger through your screen!


Hmm what happend with your grow.?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Wow, thank you so much to the OP for bringing this issue to light. I am a month into my first grow with a tent full of Bodhi. I just got done chopping them all down after reading this. Definitely feeling blessed that I was able to see this post, and get these Cali connection back up seeds going to save my grow.


They’ll be a dummy that comes on here and ask what happened watch. Some people are to slow to read between the lines and see the sarcasm!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 31, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> They’ll be a dummy that comes on here and ask what happened watch. Some people are to slow to read between the lines and see the sarcasm!!!


Miss me that much..2018


----------



## zman33 (Feb 4, 2018)

max420thc said:


> I need to go talk to mr soul , him and I had a long conversation about this shit and that we concurred fem seeds are fucking up the genetics of cannabis .
> Damn anything for a buck.
> I swear people would sell their soul to the devil for a buck.
> I got married once and sold my soul for a lousy piece of ass .
> ...


Couldnt have said it better.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> Who said I'm gonna grow them daft cunt im aware the Hermie traits will be passed on, don't assume you thick fucking stool it makes a ass out of u and me and yeah im writing like this just to piss your grammar ocd off lol now take a seat on the silly little bitch ignore list you get a special seat for being such a thick cunt lmao


Woo hoo! I begged this dumbass to put me on ignore a long time ago -- and it finally happened! 

Just goes to show that hard work pays off. Never give up...


----------



## outliergenetix (Dec 10, 2018)

Jay7t5 said:


> So after reading up on all the hype about bodhi strains i decided to Give a couple of strains a go myself sunshine daydream And blueberry hashplant, I germinated 5 bbhp and 7ssdd I had 3 blueberry hashplant females and 2 females from the sunshine daydream which is pretty piss poor if you ask me but that's not anyone's fault, I harvested the blueberry hashplant had 2 phenos kept my favourite but the sunshine daydream i had 2 different phenos harvested 1 last week to find it covered in seeds I've had around 50 so far and I only smoked a quarter or so, I thought ok maybe it's a 1 off I'll try the other pheno and it's on week 4 and I inspected the buds this time and Just found a load more seed pods on it.so out of £80 worth of seed's I ended up with 2 females both Hermies and I will say this which I know won't be popular, dinafem and Humboldt do better strains at the fraction of the price,sunny d smell's ok but it didn't wow me what so ever and the other people who smoked it with me said the same it's Just ok. I have a feeling that because sunny d got popular and bodhi run out i think some rush job was done to get seed's back in stock Cause my sunny d looks More like the green crack i grew with Humboldts tamping folk's, I've Gone over to UGORG now screw bodhi strains


lololol my question is why did you buy bodhi again this year in 2018 and comment in his thread you got all runts on the SM? my guess is you have an axe to grind, my suggestion is grind it somewhere else


----------



## elkamino (Dec 10, 2018)

Wait what’s this thread called again?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 11, 2018)

Yawn. Got 3 pages in and theres 43 more. Fellas be bored as hell lmfao


----------



## elkamino (Dec 11, 2018)

Mad Hamish said:


> Yawn. Got 3 pages in and theres 43 more. Fellas be bored as hell lmfao


Yeah, angry dude who declared he won’t use Bodhi again because his SSDD “hermies” is again growing Bodhi and complaining about the genetics. This time they’re Space Monkey runts, all of em. Er both of em. 

46 pages here because many Bodhi growers thought OP’s finger-pointing at Bodhi was premature, ignorant or malicious, and counterpoints were made to defend B’s efforts. 

Anyway. 

It is worth noting that OP eventually admitted that the SSDD male bits he thought were intersex mighta actually been males.

FWIW.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 11, 2018)

Hahaha yeah one would think if a brand doesnt suit you first time you wont go back. Not doubting his results, Bodhi isnt for noobs all his gear takes some dialling in, but clearly his methods dont suit the genetics and vice versa. Fella should just move along.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2018)

Lots of posts got deleted yesterday!


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 23, 2019)

Here we go again.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 23, 2019)

fuster said:


> he stuff is crap i had the white 6 seeds 3 germinated all 3 were males how nice!! i grew his golden pineapple what a waste, never again with this bodhi crap!!!


Uhh since when did bodhi have the white or golden pineapple?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 23, 2019)

fuster said:


> he stuff is crap i had the white 6 seeds 3 germinated all 3 were males how nice!! i grew his golden pineapple what a waste, never again with this bodhi crap!!!


Btw bodhi don't have a golden pineapple strain you silly goose.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 23, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Uhh since when did bodhi have the white or golden pineapple?


He's probably thinking of green bodhi, a totally different breeder.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2019)

lmfao, it is, totally diff dude, not the real Bodhi


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 23, 2019)

Still kinda annoys me that the breeder named his company green bodhi. I mean the real bodhi has been around for a minute now and is very well known and it's just kinda weird that they would just slap "green" in front of that name and call it good. It's a bit confusing for noobs like this dude and I'm sure for plenty others.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 23, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Still kinda annoys me that the breeder named his company green bodhi. I mean the real bodhi has been around for a minute now and is very well known and it's just kinda weird that they would just slap "green" in front of that name and call it good. It's a bit confusing for noobs like this dude and I'm sure for plenty others.


Maybe they just were familiar with the common word 
*Bodhi* is a Sanskrit name meaning "Awakened" or "Enlightenment" The Buddhist concept of *Bodhi* is spiritual awakening and freedom from the cycle of life. *Bodhi* is also the name of the sacred ficus tree (ficus religiosa) under which Lord Buddha sat and obtained his enlightenment.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 23, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Maybe they just were familiar with the common word
> *Bodhi* is a Sanskrit name meaning "Awakened" or "Enlightenment" The Buddhist concept of *Bodhi* is spiritual awakening and freedom from the cycle of life. *Bodhi* is also the name of the sacred ficus tree (ficus religiosa) under which Lord Buddha sat and obtained his enlightenment.


For all i know they could be best buddies lol I tend to get annoyed at stupid things occasionally.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 23, 2019)

fuster said:


> yes they do i have the packs right here....


Pics?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 23, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Still kinda annoys me that the breeder named his company green bodhi. I mean the real bodhi has been around for a minute now and is very well known and it's just kinda weird that they would just slap "green" in front of that name and call it good. It's a bit confusing for noobs like this dude and I'm sure for plenty others.


because Bodhi didn't care if he used that name. Story I heard it was brought up and I figure Bodhi figured the work would differentiate the two. Golden Pineapple is Green Bodhi, not Bodhi, look it up.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 23, 2019)

fuster said:


> he stuff is crap i had the white 6 seeds 3 germinated all 3 were males how nice!! i grew his golden pineapple what a waste, never again with this bodhi crap!!!





fuster said:


> yes they do i have the packs right here....


You're mad at the wrong breeder. Its "Green Bodhi" that makes the Pineapple crosses -NOT "Bodhi".


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> because Bodhi didn't care if he used that name. Story I heard it was brought up and I figure Bodhi figured the work would differentiate the two. Golden Pineapple is Green Bodhi, not Bodhi, look it up.


Well that's good to know, the B man sure is a stand up guy in my book.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> because Bodhi didn't care if he used that name. Story I heard it was brought up and I figure Bodhi figured the work would differentiate the two. Golden Pineapple is Green Bodhi, not Bodhi, look it up.


I heard the same. DBJ said Bodhi gave his blessings on the name and didnt have an issue with it so neither should we lol.
@Bodyne hit the nail on the head by stating the gear put out by each will speak for itself.


----------



## icetech (Apr 18, 2019)

Can't believe it took 46 pages to figure out it's the wrong guy  I feel bad for the real bodhi..


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 18, 2019)

icetech said:


> Can't believe it took 46 pages to figure out it's the wrong guy  I feel bad for the real bodhi..


I think it was started about strains of real bodhi,but the plants op was complaining about arent really known to herm.From there it accelerated into a full blown dumpster fire of a thread.Either way i agree with you and the whole thread should be trashed.


----------



## icetech (Apr 18, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> I think it was started about strains of real bodhi,but the plants op was complaining about arent really known to herm.From there it accelerated into a full blown dumpster fire of a thread.Either way i agree with you and the whole thread should be trashed.


 Yeah.. deleting it would be the right thing to do honestly.. but i'm not a mod... so.. meh..


----------



## Jaybodankly (Apr 18, 2019)

Deleting it would fuel a different conspiracy.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 18, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> Deleting it would fuel a different conspiracy.


I understand what you're getting at, but I dont think a damn soul would realize this wreck was gone.


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 18, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> Deleting it would fuel a different conspiracy.


Just edit the title maybe?


----------



## icetech (Apr 18, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> Just edit the title maybe?


 That would probably be best.


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 21, 2019)

I just bought Granola Funk (GSC"forumcut"xWookie15) supposedly Bodhi fav cookie hybrid. Then as a freebie got SpaceCake (GSC "forumcut"xSnowLotus) info says some phenos smell of angelfood cake and look as if dipped in sugar...got beans from SHOE @ HeadieGardens. I really spurged this holiday weekend. Got the BurnoutChem,6mil,and 187 from Dominion and the Skunk shirt from rivannafarms


----------



## SkunkDaddy (Dec 11, 2019)

I think people are missing the point here. If your paying top dollar for genetics in my opinion they should be stabilized. Bohdi obviously works with some top notch genetics.... but just by the sheer volume of crosses he puts out there is no way he is stabilizing any of them. That’s why there is almost never pictures or any info about these crosses unless you dig deep. Not saying the genetics aren’t there but they have not been stabilized. You could say that causing Herms is “grower error” but a lot of us aren’t even interested in genetics that have the possibility of herming out on you because of a little nute burn or aggressive trimming. I actually rigorously stress new strains in early growth and often into flowering to test for hermaphroditism because to me that’s the biggest test for stable and healthy genetics. Sensitivity to hermaphroditism to me is a straight no go. It’s a lot of unstable sensitive genetics. For the price there are dozens of better breeders that refine their genetics to be much more stable. Just off the top of my head Eva, Pyramid, Elev8, MSNL, ILGM, Humboldt for sure.... these guys usually don’t release anything until they have it pretty stables..... in my opinion if your looking for some super fire genetics get your hands on beans from Archive, Ethos, Oni, Lucky Dog (the master of 91chem dog crosses) and trust me you won’t look back.


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 11, 2019)

Welcome & cool story.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 11, 2019)

SkunkDaddy said:


> I think people are missing the point here. If your paying top dollar for genetics in my opinion they should be stabilized. Bohdi obviously works with some top notch genetics.... but just by the sheer volume of crosses he puts out there is no way he is stabilizing any of them. That’s why there is almost never pictures or any info about these crosses unless you dig deep. Not saying the genetics aren’t there but they have not been stabilized. You could say that causing Herms is “grower error” but a lot of us aren’t even interested in genetics that have the possibility of herming out on you because of a little nute burn or aggressive trimming. I actually rigorously stress new strains in early growth and often into flowering to test for hermaphroditism because to me that’s the biggest test for stable and healthy genetics. Sensitivity to hermaphroditism to me is a straight no go. It’s a lot of unstable sensitive genetics. For the price there are dozens of better breeders that refine their genetics to be much more stable. Just off the top of my head Eva, Pyramid, Elev8, MSNL, ILGM, Humboldt for sure.... these guys usually don’t release anything until they have it pretty stables..... in my opinion if your looking for some super fire genetics get your hands on beans from Archive, Ethos, Oni, Lucky Dog (the master of 91chem dog crosses) and trust me you won’t look back.


1) Do some research on Bodhi before you make stupid comments. Bodhi sends out more testers than anyone else ive ever heard of. So theres that.

2) Just a heads up- Colin from Ethos has beaten women and was involved in dog fighting.
(Ive seen posts of charges against him)

3) only hype fanboy turds are only after the newest hyped up overpriced frosty mids


----------



## SkunkDaddy (Dec 11, 2019)

Craigson said:


> 1) Do some research on Bodhi before you make stupid comments. Bodhi sends out more testers than anyone else ive ever heard of. So theres that.
> 
> 2) Just a heads up- Colin from Ethos has beaten women and was involved in dog fighting.
> (Ive seen posts of charges against him)
> ...


Lol I’ve been growing longer than you have probably been living. Of course he sends tons of free testers cuz he never stabilizes and barely tests them himself.... shit he just keeps crossing and sending free shit to everyone lmfao. Has 1000 crosses and maybe 10 are stable. It’s a fucking joke when it actually comes to breeding of any sort. And anyone that actually stabilizes and back crosses any genetics knows this. Market is flooded with “pheno types” which are pretty much just all unstable genetics. You have just jumped on the marketing bandwagon of unfinished genetics “phenotypes”. In dog breeding those are mutts.... the offspring will vary because they have not been stabilized. And I don’t care what anyone does with their personal life you drama queen. I’m buying seeds not voting for a senator you ass bag lol. Quit spending time trolling threads and learn to grow and BREED...... quality over quantity all day. Bohdi don’t have nothing that could hang with anything from Archive or Ethos Those breeders have refined their craft.
“#3- “ that’s exactly what Bohdi is lol..... online hyped up frosty mids. Ain’t nobody more hyped up than Bohdi on these forums and his genetics on a stability level.... are mediocre at best. Good for “pheno hunting”... cuz they are unfinished genetics lol. Floods the market with 100 crosses at a time of incredibly redundant strains with absolutely idiotic names. I’ve always considered him an overpriced hippy garage breeder. Any strain he puts out there are like 10 variations of it and none of them are really much different. People need to actually learn how breeding is done to anything, not just marijuana. “Phenotypes” are a gimmick for unstable genetics PEROID. Which is a product of lazy unfinished breeding and not back crossing or stabilizing genetics. Sorry to burst all your Bohdi bubbles but that’s how breeding works.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 11, 2019)

SkunkDaddy said:


> Lol I’ve been growing longer than you have probably been living. Of course he sends tons of free testers cuz he never stabilizes and barely tests them himself.... shit he just keeps crossing and sending free shit to everyone lmfao. Has 1000 crosses and maybe 10 are stable. It’s a fucking joke when it actually comes to breeding of any sort. And anyone that actually stabilizes and back crosses any genetics knows this. Market is flooded with “pheno types” which are pretty much just all unstable genetics. You have just jumped on the marketing bandwagon of unfinished genetics “phenotypes”. In dog breeding those are mutts.... the offspring will vary because they have not been stabilized. And I don’t care what anyone does with their personal life you drama queen. I’m buying seeds not voting for a senator you ass bag lol. Quit spending time trolling threads and learn to grow and BREED...... quality over quantity all day. Bohdi don’t have nothing that could hang with anything from Archive or Ethos Those breeders have refined their craft.
> “#3- “ that’s exactly what Bohdi is lol..... online hyped up frosty mids. Ain’t nobody more hyped up than Bohdi on these forums and his genetics on a stability level.... are mediocre at best. Good for “pheno hunting”... cuz they are unfinished genetics lol. Floods the market with 100 crosses at a time of incredibly redundant strains with absolutely idiotic names. I’ve always considered him an overpriced hippy garage breeder. Any strain he puts out there are like 10 variations of it and none of them are really much different. People need to actually learn how breeding is done to anything, not just marijuana. “Phenotypes” are a gimmick for unstable genetics PEROID. Which is a product of lazy unfinished breeding and not back crossing or stabilizing genetics. Sorry to burst all your Bohdi bubbles but that’s how breeding works.


Who is being the drama queen? Did you join RIU just to complain about bodhi?


----------



## SFnone (Dec 11, 2019)

SkunkDaddy said:


> Lol I’ve been growing longer than you have probably been living. Of course he sends tons of free testers cuz he never stabilizes and barely tests them himself.... shit he just keeps crossing and sending free shit to everyone lmfao. Has 1000 crosses and maybe 10 are stable. It’s a fucking joke when it actually comes to breeding of any sort. And anyone that actually stabilizes and back crosses any genetics knows this. Market is flooded with “pheno types” which are pretty much just all unstable genetics. You have just jumped on the marketing bandwagon of unfinished genetics “phenotypes”. In dog breeding those are mutts.... the offspring will vary because they have not been stabilized. And I don’t care what anyone does with their personal life you drama queen. I’m buying seeds not voting for a senator you ass bag lol. Quit spending time trolling threads and learn to grow and BREED...... quality over quantity all day. Bohdi don’t have nothing that could hang with anything from Archive or Ethos Those breeders have refined their craft.
> “#3- “ that’s exactly what Bohdi is lol..... online hyped up frosty mids. Ain’t nobody more hyped up than Bohdi on these forums and his genetics on a stability level.... are mediocre at best. Good for “pheno hunting”... cuz they are unfinished genetics lol. Floods the market with 100 crosses at a time of incredibly redundant strains with absolutely idiotic names. I’ve always considered him an overpriced hippy garage breeder. Any strain he puts out there are like 10 variations of it and none of them are really much different. People need to actually learn how breeding is done to anything, not just marijuana. “Phenotypes” are a gimmick for unstable genetics PEROID. Which is a product of lazy unfinished breeding and not back crossing or stabilizing genetics. Sorry to burst all your Bohdi bubbles but that’s how breeding works.


lol, another one of these guys- I get what you are saying, and why you are saying it, but man, you are way off- grow some of his stuff, and post about it, and then put your opinion out there. And his stuff is far from "overpriced". Maybe you should look a little closer into his work, and all the honest reviews and grows from people who do nothing but grow weed, before making these ridiculous rants.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 11, 2019)

Dude said breeders like Elev8 lol


----------



## SkunkDaddy (Dec 11, 2019)

Feminizing seeds is the epitome of it. That’s because people don’t have the patience to properly breed and stabilize genetics. It’s nature a hack to self reproduce so there is less genetic variation.

worty about people’s personal life is 100% drama queen shit. Apparently not a one of you knows shit about breeding anything. Cuz if you did.... like I said from the start.... the sheer numbers alone there is no way he is stabilizingALLLL those genetics. All you online turds can cry all day and it won’t change the fact that most those generics are unfinished on any kind of breeding level. Great if you want to pheno hunt but apparently most of you don’t understand that gimmick either. It isn’t just Bohdi it’s the vast majority of seeds and genetics out there. His is just blatantly obvious because he can’t even seem to come up with names anymore lol. There is a massive difference between a “breeder” with ADD that is just constantly crossing strain after strain endlessly and never really making any line stable .... and a breeder that’s been working a cross or strain and for years or decades to absolute perfection. Lucky Dog for instance.... that’s SKUNK_VA...... his chemdog91 is a cannabis work of art and he continues to refine it. I give credit where credit is due. Bodhi has good genetics but obviously doesn’t take anytime to stabilize any of his lines. Sorry but different strokes for different folks. I prefer stable genetics I’m not trying to phenohunt. I always believed that stabilizing doesn’t even start until your at least 3 generation crosses deep of consistent offspring. I prefer a kind of reverse parent cross breeding......for example Haze female x Kush Male ..and cross Haze Male x Kush Female. Can only be done with regular seed stock because a keeper male and female from each strain are required. So then you have 2 offspring of the same genetics but with opposite parents. Most efficient and effective way to stabilize a cross in my opinion.... without half assing it... but what do I know lol.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 11, 2019)

How do you know what Bodhi obviously does or doesn't do? What specific strains do you know for a fact he hasn't stabilized? He hasn't flooded anything in a long time and he discontinues strains prone to hermie. Sounds like you're talking out your ass.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 11, 2019)

SkunkDaddy said:


> Feminizing seeds is the epitome of it. That’s because people don’t have the patience to properly breed and stabilize genetics. It’s nature a hack to self reproduce so there is less genetic variation.
> 
> worty about people’s personal life is 100% drama queen shit. Apparently not a one of you knows shit about breeding anything. Cuz if you did.... like I said from the start.... the sheer numbers alone there is no way he is stabilizingALLLL those genetics. All you online turds can cry all day and it won’t change the fact that most those generics are unfinished on any kind of breeding level. Great if you want to pheno hunt but apparently most of you don’t understand that gimmick either. It isn’t just Bohdi it’s the vast majority of seeds and genetics out there. His is just blatantly obvious because he can’t even seem to come up with names anymore lol. There is a massive difference between a “breeder” with ADD that is just constantly crossing strain after strain endlessly and never really making any line stable .... and a breeder that’s been working a cross or strain and for years or decades to absolute perfection. Lucky Dog for instance.... that’s SKUNK_VA...... his chemdog91 is a cannabis work of art and he continues to refine it. I give credit where credit is due. Bodhi has good genetics but obviously doesn’t take anytime to stabilize any of his lines. Sorry but different strokes for different folks. I prefer stable genetics I’m not trying to phenohunt. I always believed that stabilizing doesn’t even start until your at least 3 generation crosses deep of consistent offspring. I prefer a kind of reverse parent cross breeding......for example Haze female x Kush Male ..and cross Haze Male x Kush Female. Can only be done with regular seed stock because a keeper male and female from each strain are required. So then you have 2 offspring of the same genetics but with opposite parents. Most efficient and effective way to stabilize a cross in my opinion.... without half assing it... but what do I know lol.


welcome New Member


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 11, 2019)

Why does everything have to be stabilized and inbred? Yes you get variation on open crosses but those variations make the phenos you find unique and amazing. Especially when you use proven males like bodhi does.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 11, 2019)

I guess going to remote areas of 3rd world countries to collect untapped genetics is considered lazy these days...


----------



## Craigson (Dec 12, 2019)

SkunkDaddy said:


> Feminizing seeds is the epitome of it. That’s because people don’t have the patience to properly breed and stabilize genetics. It’s nature a hack to self reproduce so there is less genetic variation.
> 
> worty about people’s personal life is 100% drama queen shit. Apparently not a one of you knows shit about breeding anything. Cuz if you did.... like I said from the start.... the sheer numbers alone there is no way he is stabilizingALLLL those genetics. All you online turds can cry all day and it won’t change the fact that most those generics are unfinished on any kind of breeding level. Great if you want to pheno hunt but apparently most of you don’t understand that gimmick either. It isn’t just Bohdi it’s the vast majority of seeds and genetics out there. His is just blatantly obvious because he can’t even seem to come up with names anymore lol. There is a massive difference between a “breeder” with ADD that is just constantly crossing strain after strain endlessly and never really making any line stable .... and a breeder that’s been working a cross or strain and for years or decades to absolute perfection. Lucky Dog for instance.... that’s SKUNK_VA...... his chemdog91 is a cannabis work of art and he continues to refine it. I give credit where credit is due. Bodhi has good genetics but obviously doesn’t take anytime to stabilize any of his lines. Sorry but different strokes for different folks. I prefer stable genetics I’m not trying to phenohunt. I always believed that stabilizing doesn’t even start until your at least 3 generation crosses deep of consistent offspring. I prefer a kind of reverse parent cross breeding......for example Haze female x Kush Male ..and cross Haze Male x Kush Female. Can only be done with regular seed stock because a keeper male and female from each strain are required. So then you have 2 offspring of the same genetics but with opposite parents. Most efficient and effective way to stabilize a cross in my opinion.... without half assing it... but what do I know lol.


Bodhi doesnt claim to stabilize his strains. Any buyer knows what they are getting.
Lots of growers like variation and finding their own ‘special’ pheno.
You sound like an ignoramous busting in here blabbing shitstorms.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 12, 2019)

Tis be da life of a pollen chucker


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 12, 2019)

Why can’t growers ever accept responsibility for their own actions

most of the hermies come from grower error not the gentics but no one ever looks in the mirror and asks “what am I doing wrong”

i cringe every time i hear/read “Ive been growing for 20 years,I know what im doing“ “Ive been doing the same exact thing with my other plants and none of the other strains hermied”

most people stupidly think they can grow every strain exactly the same and that’s usually when they run into problems


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 12, 2019)

SkunkDaddy said:


> Lucky Dog for instance.... that’s SKUNK_VA...... his chemdog91 is a cannabis work of art and he continues to refine it. I give credit where credit is due.


Chemdog91. chemd. Work of art? Those were bag seed. So was ECSD. Not even an example of selecting males. Lol. Bodhi crosses are somewhat hit or miss, but if you aren’t into pheno hunting then do your research and grab some f3+ from your favorite strain stabilizer. In the seed game your wallet does the talking.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 12, 2019)

I read the new members rant more as click bait than anything . Bohdi’s loyal following here is second to none .

Using the phrases “ online hyped up frosty mids “& “ over priced hippie garage breeder “ were pretty fucking funny if your looking to spin people up and make them dance .

Personally, I didn’t find value in any of his words ,grain of salt that funny shit cause it was circus clown funny . Everyone knows what your buying in a 70$ bogo ,potentially a keeper in every pack and the variety fuck sakes, half the fun is researching the variety, you lose years in the hunt .

It’s the cup weekend !


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 12, 2019)

The best part was when he talked shit about feminized seeds than recommends 4 companies that make mostly fems.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Dec 13, 2019)

There's a grain of truth in what old mate says. There is an element of chucking. Problem is Bodhi doesn't purport to breed heavily stabilised strains. He produces F1 hybrids with incredible vigour and yes, variation. It's up to the grower to make their favourite selections. What's wrong with that? I mean it'd be different if he was slapping "IBL" or "F4" on everything but he doesn't.

This is coming from someone who isn't at all interested in pheno hunting. I need stable, homogenous seeds so yeah i look elsewhere unless im looking for a specific mother. Horses for courses.

Calling Bodhi a hack is absurd. Why do heavy line breeders like Karma, and CSI and Riot hold him in such high regard?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2019)

Some strains seem more prone to intersex, just part of super poly hybreeds. A known herm parent in near generations should be a caution. Check the lineage and posted reports but don’t live in denial. Some of my most favored strains are found at Bodhi. With that in mind though, Bohdi simply does not very often breed and select through many generations but rather mates known stellar males to the best cuts and seedstock around. This post influenced by Black Triangle in the vape.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 13, 2019)

One time I grew an auto I won't mention the breeder. But I had issues with it from day 1 and at the time I had,nothing good to say about them..until I realized it wasn't the breeder. It was me. My set up had a flaw with autos and I mysled had stunted growth. Since I have ised the same breeder with amazing results. Also I currently have bodhi going and the gebetics are amazing..


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 13, 2019)

kwigybo88 said:


> There's a grain of truth in what old mate says. There is an element of chucking. Problem is Bodhi doesn't purport to breed heavily stabilised strains. He produces F1 hybrids with incredible vigour and yes, variation. It's up to the grower to make their favourite selections. What's wrong with that? I mean it'd be different if he was slapping "IBL" or "F4" on everything but he doesn't.
> 
> This is coming from someone who isn't at all interested in pheno hunting. I need stable, homogenous seeds so yeah i look elsewhere unless im looking for a specific mother. Horses for courses.
> 
> Calling Bodhi a hack is absurd. Why do heavy line breeders like Karma, and CSI and Riot hold him in such high regard?


All of,mine are f4. Woukdnt mess with the f1 in any breeder


----------



## Shinou (Dec 16, 2019)

Jay7t5 said:


> So after reading up on all the hype about bodhi strains i decided to Give a couple of strains a go myself sunshine daydream And blueberry hashplant, I germinated 5 bbhp and 7ssdd I had 3 blueberry hashplant females and 2 females from the sunshine daydream which is pretty piss poor if you ask me but that's not anyone's fault, I harvested the blueberry hashplant had 2 phenos kept my favourite but the sunshine daydream i had 2 different phenos harvested 1 last week to find it covered in seeds I've had around 50 so far and I only smoked a quarter or so, I thought ok maybe it's a 1 off I'll try the other pheno and it's on week 4 and I inspected the buds this time and Just found a load more seed pods on it.so out of £80 worth of seed's I ended up with 2 females both Hermies and I will say this which I know won't be popular, dinafem and Humboldt do better strains at the fraction of the price,sunny d smell's ok but it didn't wow me what so ever and the other people who smoked it with me said the same it's Just ok. I have a feeling that because sunny d got popular and bodhi run out i think some rush job was done to get seed's back in stock Cause my sunny d looks More like the green crack i grew with Humboldts tamping folk's, I've Gone over to UGORG now screw bodhi strains


I a


----------



## Shinou (Dec 16, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> One time I grew an auto I won't mention the breeder. But I had issues with it from day 1 and at the time I had,nothing good to say about them..until I realized it wasn't the breeder. It was me. My set up had a flaw with autos and I mysled had stunted growth. Since I have ised the same breeder with amazing results. Also I currently have bodhi going and the gebetics are amazing..


I agree they are very bad company they took my money and never send me any seeds they are thieves please any one do not deal with them u will loose ur money garanttee


----------



## Shinou (Dec 16, 2019)

Green bodhi horrible horrible they are theives


----------



## Shinou (Dec 16, 2019)

Shinou said:


> I a


Bad bad seeds never buy from greenbodhi


----------



## Shinou (Dec 16, 2019)

Jay7t5 said:


> So after reading up on all the hype about bodhi strains i decided to Give a couple of strains a go myself sunshine daydream And blueberry hashplant, I germinated 5 bbhp and 7ssdd I had 3 blueberry hashplant females and 2 females from the sunshine daydream which is pretty piss poor if you ask me but that's not anyone's fault, I harvested the blueberry hashplant had 2 phenos kept my favourite but the sunshine daydream i had 2 different phenos harvested 1 last week to find it covered in seeds I've had around 50 so far and I only smoked a quarter or so, I thought ok maybe it's a 1 off I'll try the other pheno and it's on week 4 and I inspected the buds this time and Just found a load more seed pods on it.so out of £80 worth of seed's I ended up with 2 females both Hermies and I will say this which I know won't be popular, dinafem and Humboldt do better strains at the fraction of the price,sunny d smell's ok but it didn't wow me what so ever and the other people who smoked it with me said the same it's Just ok. I have a feeling that because sunny d got popular and bodhi run out i think some rush job was done to get seed's back in stock Cause my sunny d looks More like the green crack i grew with Humboldts tamping folk's, I've Gone over to UGORG now screw bodhi strains


screw green bodhi


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 16, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 16, 2019)

Shinou said:


> I agree they are very bad company they took my money and never send me any seeds they are thieves please any one do not deal with them u will loose ur money garanttee





Shinou said:


> Green bodhi horrible horrible they are theives





Shinou said:


> Bad bad seeds never buy from greenbodhi





Shinou said:


> screw green bodhi


Just a heads up....
This is a thread about "Bodhi" -not "Green Bodhi" who is a totally different person/breeder.
Welcome to RIU.


----------



## SkunkDaddy (Dec 17, 2019)

People really need to stop being so sensitive and actually understand breeding. And realize that marijuana breeding is the most unregulated market there is and have sold people into some gimmick. The more people that understand this and start “breeding” actually strains. A “strain” or “breed” is something that has homogeneous offspring. Crossing 2 strains or breeds is considered a hybrid, mut, cross.... whatever you call it. The offspring will have mixed traits, differing characteristics, “pheno types” generally known as F1 genetics. At which point selective breeding must be done to stabilize one of these hybrids (which is done very lazily in marijuana breeding as a common practice via clones and feminizing seeds and parental inbreeding) so that it’s offspring actually become homogeneous and uniform. I always use 3 generation rule of thumb. After 3 generations of homogeneous offspring then the genes are stable and could be considered a breed or strain. That’s breeding and genetics take it or leave it. And in that respect $100 for F1 genetics is a complete rip off. That’s like paying $2000 dollars for a puppy that’s a mutt lol. You guys can keep your wookie piss, snow wookie, wookie lotus, blue wookie lotus #9, purple lotus wookie piss. On top of the fact whatever genetics these came from that actually shine, are drowned out in a plethora of idiotic names that shit all over the heritage of the actual genetics. Enjoy your over priced unstable F1 hybrids. Just a grow tip.... Bodhi does all his stuff organic.... or at least is suppose to. So if your getting “herms” and running chemical nutes try to switch over to organic. A lot of his strains could be sensitive to chemical nutes being that they are all grown and breed in organic environments. Simple breeding observation lol This ain’t no bash on Bohdi specifically.... like I said from the start. Good genetics.... just not stabilized like the majority of said “breeders” And that’s not for me. From a breeding standpoint people need to understand F1s are not STRAINS or legitimate BREEDS and they absolutely flood the market. Takes a lot of work and time to actually stabilize a hybrid of any plant or animal form.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2019)

There are breeders that have true f1s from ibls.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 17, 2019)

Just ignore the troll...he's suffering from a serious case of dunning-kruger.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 17, 2019)

Supply and demand. Who is gonna waste resources and time to stabilize anything? Ask how that is working out in today's market.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 17, 2019)

There is way more interest in finding unique genotypes that would be exclusive to ones garden, than finding "stabilized" seeds that produce mostly the same plant. 
If you desire growing uniform plants, you make clones....

Cannabis market is different than the rest of the agriculture/puppy breeding world. People specifically seek out the rare outliers that no one else has, and they will spend a few thou on a so called "mutt." Your elite cut becomes less elite if every noob can find that same genotype in a couple seeds.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 17, 2019)

This here is my mutt. She may not be a purebred but she is just as great as any dog I've owned. And she'll bite your dick off if you come here unannounced


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 18, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> This here is my mutt. She may not be a purebred but she is just as great as any dog I've owned. And she'll bite your dick off if you come here unannounced View attachment 4438719


Shaggy dog !! Sup dubekoms !!


----------

